# Binge worthy TV



## Alli

Currently on season 3 of Schitt’s Creek so it will be a while before I need anything. But I need to start a list. KnowwhatImean?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Is this going to be just suggestions for current stuff, or will we talk about binging on oldies too?


----------



## yaxomoxay

I am re-watching the first seasons of NCIS...


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Is this going to be just suggestions for current stuff, or will we talk about binging on oldies too?




Anything goes. I’m seriously considering rewatching St. Elsewhere, my favorite show ever.


----------



## lizkat

In winter I even glance now and then at long ago downloaded episodes of _*CSI: Miami*_ playing on a video iPod parked in an old speakerdock in my kitchen,  while I supervise the dinner prep...  it's definitely and only all about the sight of those bright Miami colors in contrast to winter's dark greens, greys, black and whites of winter here in the mountains.  It's beautiful here but I need those flashes of color and a "good morning!" from the cardinal at the bird feeder is not enough.

As summer winds down now though I'm still half-binging on episode after episode of _*Suits*_, I'm almost at season 5 now...  so no need to update my list of candidates any time soon.   I'm watching that on Prime video and haven't checked into Netflix for so much as a movie in about three weeks.

My perennial fallbacks for TV re-watch are particular seasons of _*The Wire*_ and most of _*Downtown Abbey*_.


----------



## jkcerda

loving Dexter right now


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> Is this going to be just suggestions for current stuff, or will we talk about binging on oldies too?



Classics I like to binge on regularly, to name a few:
Bennie Hill (literally every night)
Columbo
Mission Impossible (the show)
Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In


----------



## Alli

I can always watch the old Britcoms. From Monty Python to Are You Being Served to Keeping Up Appearances.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Watched the first episode of Lovercraft Country on HBO Max last night. I’m undecided. The racism of the time period is more horrific than the Lovecraft monsters, although ultra violent, also kind of campy.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Watched the first episode of Lovercraft Country on HBO Max last night. I’m undecided. The racism of the time period is more horrific than the Lovecraft monsters, although ultra violent, also kind of campy.




I need to watch that. Forgot it was starting last night.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

For short dose bingeing I recommend the Dick Cavett Show YouTube Channel.  Some great classic interviews from a bygone era.









						The Dick Cavett Show
					

Emmy Award Winning Dick Cavett hosted "The Dick Cavett Show" on multiple networks for more than 35 years. Re-visit the conversation/interviews with some of t...




					www.youtube.com
				




Not sure if it was this channel, but I think there was an interview with Orson Welles where he talked about meeting Hitler before he came into power and wasn't impressed.  He was completely forgettable.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> For short dose bingeing I recommend the Dick Cavett Show YouTube Channel.  Some great classic interviews from a bygone era.




I concur! His interview (2 episodes) with Kissinger and his interview with Bobby Fischer are extremely interesting. I wish that shows with a simple format (one guy asks questions, other guy answers, almost no background, no media, little audience etc., *NO INTERRUPTIONS OR WEIRD LOOKING "REACTIONS" FOR THOSE FUCKING "REACTION VIDEOS"*) were back in fashion.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

yaxomoxay said:


> I concur! His interview (2 episodes) with Kissinger and his interview with Bobby Fischer are extremely interesting. I wish that shows with a simple format (one guy asks questions, other guy answers, almost no background, no media, little audience etc., *NO INTERRUPTIONS OR WEIRD LOOKING "REACTIONS" FOR THOSE FUCKING "REACTION VIDEOS"*) were back in fashion.




It’s interesting to see some interviews before some controversy hit, like Roman Polanski before he left the country to avoid child sexual abuse charges, but I think it was after the Manson murders of his wife and friends. He was also a survivor of the holocaust. That’s a lot of major drama/trauma for one person.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I liked Dick Cavett. He and Tom Snyder were the two most interesting hosts of late night TV.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> I liked Dick Cavett. He and Tom Snyder were the two most interesting hosts of late night TV.




Oh gods we’re old.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Watched the first episode of Lovercraft Country on HBO Max last night. I’m undecided. The racism of the time period is more horrific than the Lovecraft monsters, although ultra violent, also kind of campy.





Right?  There was a moment of, "Wow, these white people are really terri ... OMFG MONSTERS!"

Hopefully that's not too spoilery. 

General thoughts:  love it, it's beautifully acted and filmed, honestly that first 20-25 minutes of people just living their lives, celebrating their culture, was beautiful, sexy, warm, just a great setup.  Love MKW, though he hasn't shown up yet (i.e., Omar has yet to be comin'), though I do know who he is (by way of IMDB).

I've also read a lot of Lovecraft, played games based on his mythos, read plenty of people who wrote around the same universe:  Derleth, Bloch, Brian Lumley (a real fave, I've had his Titus Crow cycle in my reading queue for ages ...), anyway, while still knowing his perspective on race, I mean, he was xenophobic to a degree that really informs how he wrote about the fear of "things from beyond".

I scored the source book a few months ago, but avoided reading it over the concern of revealing too much of the series plot (though if I'm being really honest, I just can't seem to get to a book anymore ...)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> Is this going to be just suggestions for current stuff, or will we talk about binging on oldies too?




Oldies, please.  



yaxomoxay said:


> I concur! His interview (2 episodes) with Kissinger and his interview with Bobby Fischer are extremely interesting. I wish that shows with a simple format (one guy asks questions, other guy answers, almost no background, no media, little audience etc., *NO INTERRUPTIONS OR WEIRD LOOKING "REACTIONS" FOR THOSE FUCKING "REACTION VIDEOS"*) were back in fashion.




Great format, when properly carried out, but, for it to be really successful it relies on the interviewer themselves having done a lot of homework or research, rather than solely relying on a researcher to have fed them a selection of prepared questions.

If they have done some of the research themselves, or thought about the subject, they will be in a position to spontaneously ask supplementaries in response to how the conversation develops.  

At its best, it is also a format where the interviewee is allowed to take the time to think, and to take the time to answer a question properly, sometimes at length, rather than facing constant brusque interruptions.   

This, in turn, means that the interviewer is actually listening to the replies, and responding, in his or her turn, to that, allowing the interviewee to be the focus of the programme (not the interviewer, for whom, often nowadays, such programmes are something of an ego trip), dissecting what they have to say and exploring why they have said it, rather than attempting to take centre stage.


----------



## yaxomoxay

D_T said:


> I've also read a lot of Lovecraft, played games based on his mythos, read plenty of people who wrote around the same universe:  Derleth, Bloch, Brian Lumley (a real fave, I've had his Titus Crow cycle in my reading queue for ages ...), anyway, while still knowing his perspective on race, I mean, he was xenophobic to a degree that really informs how he wrote about the fear of "things from beyond".




Fellow Lovecraftian here. I also love reading Lovecraft's letters (I own several volumes); his exchanges with Robert E Howard (author of Conan the Barbarian and other pulp stuff) are great.

On the xenophobic thing... well, undeniable, but if I have to be honest, after reading several volumes of his letters, and lots of material from those times, I am starting to think that 99% of the population was utterly xenophobic, but among them only H.P. Lovecraft had the intellectual knowledge and honesty to actually write it down on paper so well. Let's face it, he was also a disturbed individual; his letters from New York should be read by anyone who's interested in depression and possible paranoia. Among the NY letters there is a famous, long one which is... just insane. On the other hand, his work is sublime and that's what I "celebrate". I think that ST Joshi is doing the world a favor by publishing so much Lovecraftian material.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Scepticalscribe said:


> Oldies, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Great format, when properly carried out, but, for it to be really successful it relies on the interviewer themselves having done a lot of homework or research, rather than solely relying on a researcher to have fed them a selection of prepared questions.
> 
> If they have done some of the research themselves, or thought about the subject, they will be in a position to spontaneously ask supplementaries in response to how the conversation develops.
> 
> At its best, it is also a format where the interviewee is allowed to take the time to think, and to take the time to answer a question properly, sometimes at length, rather than facing constant brusque interruptions.
> 
> This, in turn, means that the interviewer is actually listening to the replies, and responding, in his or her turn, to that, allowing the interviewee to be the focus of the programme (not the interviewer, for whom, often nowadays, such programmes are something of an ego trip), dissecting what they have to say and exploring why they have said it, rather than attempting to take centre stage.




Very true; as they say, research is everything. It is clear that many modern interviewers don't do any research. While I certainly don't expect them to know everything about the subject, it is evident when the interviewer blindly follows a script (often looking for the "gotcha" or the easy laugh) and when the interviewer has enough knowledge to engage in a meaningful conversation. I often wonder if it is due to a dumbing down of the audience or if it's simply because now everything - including the news - must be entertaining.


----------



## Alli

D_T said:


> Right? There was a moment of, "Wow, these white people are really terri ... OMFG MONSTERS!"




Sat down and watched it last night before the convention started. OMFG Is right! This is going to be a great series.


----------



## Huntn

We just started Season 2 of *Umbrella Academy* (Netflix). Wow, what a creative start!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

In advance I’m saying I am so looking forward to this.






Heard many stories and seen short documentaries already over the years.  I look forward to the HBO documentary it deserves.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I just caught the first episode of _Lovecraft Country_, and it was as good as I hoped it would be.

Set in 1928, episode 1 (at least) does a great job of contrasting the Lovecraftian horrors that live in the woods with the redneck racist horrors that live primarily in rural America.

Between this and _Watchmen,_ HBO is doing a hell of a job telling good stories about being Black in America.

...And that mansion-castle and the blonde white girl are fucking creepy.


----------



## Huntn

Thomas Veil said:


> I just caught the first episode of _Lovecraft Country_, and it was as good as I hoped it would be.
> 
> Set in 1928, episode 1 (at least) does a great job of contrasting the Lovecraftian horrors that live in the woods with the redneck racist horrors that live primarily in rural America.
> 
> Between this and _Watchmen,_ HBO is doing a hell of a job telling good stories about being Black in America.
> 
> ...And that mansion-castle and the blonde white girl are fucking creepy.



This may warrant a 1 month bing watch subscription. Maybe I can combine it with the next season of *Westworld*, although the last season disappointed me. Seasons 1 and 2 knocked it out of the park. Based on S3, I really don’t think I care about what happens. It could be one if this things better left to your imagination.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> I just caught the first episode of _Lovecraft Country_, and it was as good as I hoped it would be.




Oh it was so good! And mostly because you were so concerned about the human horrors that you had totally forgotten what the premise of the show was by the time the nonhuman horrors showed up!


----------



## Thomas Veil

I've been binging a pre-_Lovecraft Country_ horror show you're probably familiar with: _Kolchak the Night Stalker_.

It's nicely bonkers...half horror, half humor. The original TV-movies were more serious, though.

If I have a complaint with the show it's that Gil Mellé's somewhat avant garde score, heard in early episodes, was the wrong fit for the series. Nevertheless it's highly entertaining cheese. 

And it's bizarre how the Night Stalker appellation originally referred to the villain, but came to mean Kolchak himself. Don't even get me started on how many books have ripped off the Night Stalker name to use on all kinds of bad guys.

I'm fortunately enough to have the original two books, "The Night Stalker" and "The Night Strangler". They're fun, breezy summer reads.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> I've been binging a pre-_Lovecraft Country_ horror show you're probably familiar with: _Kolchak the Night Stalker_.




That was a favorite of mine!


----------



## DT

OMG, since we're starting from scratch can be MERGE the two TV threads, that drives me NUTS over on MR.


----------



## Eric

D_T said:


> OMG, since we're starting from scratch can be MERGE the two TV threads, that drives me NUTS over on MR.



Done.


----------



## Alli

Eric said:


> Done.




Thanks!


----------



## DT

Thanks dude, I mean, I get there's what on TV vs. binging specifically, but like a new series drops on Netflix, it's what I'm watching, but I'm also binging it since they release all EPs at one time .


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> I've been binging a pre-_Lovecraft Country_ horror show you're probably familiar with: _Kolchak the Night Stalker_.
> 
> It's nicely bonkers...half horror, half humor. The original TV-movies were more serious, though.
> 
> If I have a complaint with the show it's that Gil Mellé's somewhat avant garde score, heard in early episodes, was the wrong fit for the series. Nevertheless it's highly entertaining cheese.
> 
> And it's bizarre how the Night Stalker appellation originally referred to the villain, but came to mean Kolchak himself. Don't even get me started on how many books have ripped off the Night Stalker name to use on all kinds of bad guys.
> 
> I'm fortunately enough to have the original two books, "The Night Stalker" and "The Night Strangler". They're fun, breezy summer reads.




Yeah, Chris Carter who created The X-files said he was a huge fan of Night Stalker (and it inspired him to make a serious about paranormal investigation).

It's terrific fun, and of course, Darren McGavin is fantastic.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Eric said:


> ...Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In



Omigod, I thought I was the only one watching this! I went through it about a year ago.

A fair amount of it hasn’t worn well, but the Farkle Family still cracks me up. It's just so _stupid. _

And for the life of me I can't find it, but I remember posting about one particular episode that was *so* politically incorrect. Sammy Davis Jr. was in it, and I remember the cast kept making little teasing cracks. I'd hoped to find them specifically, but it was stuff like having him enter a scene and someone saying it's getting dark in here. Stuff like that. There was this running gag where Davis would say, "That's one," and then the next racist crack he'd say, "That's two," and after one particular bad one he said, "That's three, four and five." And it was all in good fun because they were all making _fun_ of racism.

And Sammy Davis Jr. was just being the best sport for letting them do it. After all the mock-racist jokes, there was even one scene with (black) cast member Chelsea Brown where the two of them walked off-screen arm in arm and Davis said, "Come on, Chelsea, let's go wash this off."

No *way* could you get away with that today.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> Omigod, I thought I was the only one watching this! I went through it about a year ago.
> 
> A fair amount of it hasn’t worn well, but the Farkle Family still cracks me up. It's just so _stupid. _
> 
> And for the life of me I can't find it, but I remember posting about one particular episode that was *so* politically incorrect. Sammy Davis Jr. was in it, and I remember the cast kept making little teasing cracks. I'd hoped to find them specifically, but it was stuff like having him enter a scene and someone saying it's getting dark in here. Stuff like that. There was this running gag where Davis would say, "That's one," and then the next racist crack he'd say, "That's two," and after one particular bad one he said, "That's three, four and five." And it was all in good fun because they were all making _fun_ of racism.
> 
> And Sammy Davis Jr. was just being the best sport for letting them do it. After all the mock-racist jokes, there was even one scene with (black) cast member Chelsea Brown where the two of them walked off-screen arm in arm and Davis said, "Come on, Chelsea, let's go wash this off."
> 
> No *way* could you get away with that today.



They've even done blackface, Goldie Hawn of all people, the same with Bennie Hill. All definitely unacceptable by today's standards, Sammy Davis Jr would sometimes walk on set or stage (on many shows) almost apologetic for being black, frankly it was really sad to see, especially looking back.

It was also a different time so I try to look at it from that angle and I have a hard time holding what people did 50 years ago to today's standards. If I'm watching and something is patently offensive (like some of those laugh-in sketches) I'll just skip through them.


----------



## Edd

COVID has caused us to subscribe to virtually every goddamn streaming service. Yet, here I am re-watching Lost. The first few episodes have an awesome shot out of a cannon vibe. I’ll defend the series as a whole. I know some hated the ending but I was ok with it.

The TV finale that pissed me off the most: Battlestar Galactica, and I fucking love that show.


----------



## Alli

Edd70 said:


> COVID has caused us to subscribe to virtually every goddamn streaming service. Yet, here I am re-watching Lost. The first few episodes have an awesome shot out of a cannon vibe. I’ll defend the series as a whole. I know some hated the ending but I was ok with it.
> 
> The TV finale that pissed me off the most: Battlestar Galactica, and I fucking love that show.




Agree on both! I felt cheated at the end of BG. Lost - ok. I had seen that coming for a while.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Perhaps not binge worthy, but I was exploring Pluto TV and came across an old show, _Space: 1999_. It was even a favorite episode, “Black Sun”.  The episode was just as good as I remembered it. 

Better, even. It used to play in syndication from crappy 16mm prints. This was a crystal clear HD transfer.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Perhaps not binge worthy, but I was exploring Pluto TV and came across an old show, _Space: 1999_. It was even a favorite episode, “Black Sun”.  The episode was just as good as I remembered it.
> 
> Better, even. It used to play in syndication from crappy 16mm prints. This was a crystal clear HD transfer.




Another of my old favorites!


----------



## JayMysteri0

I was supposed to be watching something else, but stumbled across this on my drive & have been loving it again.

One of my all time favorite actions series.  Seasons #3 - #5


----------



## DT

OMG, S01E02 of Lovecraft Country was totally off the rails, hahaha, amazing.   The talent is so good, the Lovecraft content nuts, glad we didn't have to wait any longer for Omar!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yes, good episode. I was surprised at its relatively conclusive ending, though. Then I found out that the book is not so much a novel as a collection of inter-related stories. Which I suppose is good if they want to go beyond the book for additional seasons.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

D_T said:


> OMG, S01E02 of Lovecraft Country was totally off the rails, hahaha, amazing.   The talent is so good, the Lovecraft content nuts, glad we didn't have to wait any longer for Omar!





I don't know the original source material but it felt like they could have left it a 2 episode series.  I know I don't have any further questions that need to be answered.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I'm so looking forward to this.  Loved The Haunting of Hill House and I think it's the only show I've watched in just one weekend.


----------



## Alli

D_T said:


> OMG, S01E02 of Lovecraft Country was totally off the rails, hahaha, amazing.   The talent is so good, the Lovecraft content nuts, glad we didn't have to wait any longer for Omar!





Thomas Veil said:


> Yes, good episode. I was surprised at its relatively conclusive ending, though. Then I found out that the book is not so much a novel as a collection of inter-related stories. Which I suppose is good if they want to go beyond the book for additional seasons.




That's good to know. I wonder if it will and up being more like Tales from the Loop? That was a weird-ass limited series. 



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don't know the original source material but it felt like they could have left it a 2 episode series.  I know I don't have any further questions that need to be answered.




Are you kidding? I have so many questions now! Who will whistle/control the alpha dogs? Who is the lady that stepped out of the portal and where did she go? Is there still power to be used?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> Are you kidding? I have so many questions now! Who will whistle/control the alpha dogs? Who is the lady that stepped out of the portal and where did she go? Is there still power to be used?




Upon some reflection, the whole thing seemed a little rushed, especially the destruction of the top bad guys.  They probably could have used the whole season to further explore this 2 episode arc.  I hold HBO to a higher standard.  This seems like STARZ quality, and this episode felt like the standard STARZ "Let's just sloppily end it at 3 seasons because that's what we do.  Budgets!"    

I agree about your unanswered questions, but I also don't care about the answers.  It's maybe just not the show for me.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I agree about your unanswered questions, but I also don't care about the answers. It's maybe just not the show for me.




One more episode before making a decision though, right?


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Upon some reflection, the whole thing seemed a little rushed, especially the destruction of the top bad guys.




I actually like that they really stood on the accelerator up front, the folks that got creamed were still just flunkies, cearly not prepared for that they unleashed (which happens in just about all CM literature ...)

It's almost like they did a "Here's how we got here" flashback type intro, but it's done in real time, which is neat, but they do need a little breathing room now, so excited about how they proceed with the next 2 episodes.

Also, I'll just leave this here:


_A rat done bit my sister Nell.
(with Whitey on the moon)
Her face and arms began to swell.
(and Whitey's on the moon)

I can't pay no doctor bill.
(but Whitey's on the moon)
Ten years from now I'll be payin' still.
(while Whitey's on the moon)

The man jus' upped my rent las' night.
('cause Whitey's on the moon)
No hot water, no toilets, no lights.
(but Whitey's on the moon)_


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> One more episode before making a decision though, right?




Yeah, I usually give these premium channel shows at least 3 episodes.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Alli said:


> That's good to know. I wonder if it will and up being more like Tales from the Loop? That was a weird-ass limited series.



Omigod. I’ve only seen three eps so far. But that second one, with the innocent young boy trapped like that? That was one of the most fucking depressing endings I’ve ever seen. Just the thought of it haunted me for days. I’m not kidding.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I'm so looking forward to this.  Loved The Haunting of Hill House and I think it's the only show I've watched in just one weekend.




I totally forgot about this, so stoked, THOHH was pretty fantastic.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

D_T said:


> I totally forgot about this, so stoked, THOHH was pretty fantastic.




Some horror fans didn’t like THOHH saying it was more like a family drama with a ghost subplot. I didn’t see it that way. I thought it was good character development that made you care about the characters. Going back to Lovecraft Country, I don’t really care about the characters. I think the attempt to make you care is kind of ham-fisted and overacting. I found the acting in THOHH to be much more realistic and relatable. Also the horror scenes in THOHH are at minimum dark or eerie. In general Lovecraft Country is more like a cartoon and I think I was expecting something darker.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I watched the first episode of the new The Vow documentary series on HBO Max and wow, just wow.  I'm well informed of the story but if you aren't I highly recommend not doing any research and just watch it.  All I'll say is it's the story of the NXIVM self empowerment organization that even the Dalai Lama visited and endorsed at one point and now the founder is in prison.  Even knowing the story, watching the first episode which is full of recruitment material and interviews with defectors, I could totally see how it's something I would be interested in joining, and that's normally my thing.  

The only other non spoiler I will share is despite the scandal and the founder being in prison now, no member or former member is really disputing that the teachings and methodology doesn't work.  It's more a situation of "with great power comes great responsibility" and that power instead morphed into abuse.


----------



## Thomas Veil

_Lovecraft Country_ #3. The series continues to be awesome.


----------



## jonblatho

I just now got around to watching season 6 of _Grace and Frankie_; watched it all in under a week. Love the show; my watching the first season was, let’s just say, very well-timed for other matters going on in my life at the time.

I’ve held it close since then, even if the storylines are starting to become a bit worn. I hate that it’s ending with the next season, but it does feel like it’s time.

Also, _The Morning Show_ on Apple TV+ is superb if you can get past the first few episodes, which frankly deserve the lukewarm-to-chilly reception they got when TV+ first launched. I’m still shook at the season finale and anxiously awaiting season 2.


----------



## Renzatic

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I'm so looking forward to this.  Loved The Haunting of Hill House and I think it's the only show I've watched in just one weekend.




It's about time they got around to releasing Bly Manor. I've been waiting for this for so long now, I thought it had slipped off into development hell.


----------



## Edd

I’m pumped Fargo season 4 is coming soon. I’d been under the impression that COVID was delaying unfinished filming so not sure what happened there. 

Season 1 was good and season 3 was just ok for me. But season 2 is some of the best TV I’ve seen. The show is still coasting on that good will for me. My hopes for season 4 are high.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> _Lovecraft Country_ #3. The series continues to be awesome.




That will be my treat after I finish this week’s class assignments - this afternoon.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> _Lovecraft Country_ #3. The series continues to be awesome.




Queued up for this evening, I see that AVC gave it an A, which is generally hard earned on that site.


----------



## Eric

Found this gem today @D_T Futurama has 30th Century Fox logo. If that's not total geekdom I don't know what is.


----------



## DT

Oh fun, I have the boxed DVD sets, gave away most of our DVDs but had to keep those, let me check ...


----------



## DT

Oh yeah!


----------



## DT

All sorts of stuff happening on that shelf ...


----------



## Eric

D_T said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> 
> View attachment 321



Hidden gem right there buddy, had no idea before this morning.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Ridley Scott produced scifi series Raised by Wolves drops today on HBO Max.   Will probably check out after work.  

Raised by Wolves revolves around an android, called the Mother, who was designed to nurture human children on a new, desolate-looking planet after the earth was destroyed due to a great war.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Ridley Scott produced scifi series Raised by Wolves drops today on HBO Max.   Will probably check out after work.
> 
> Raised by Wolves revolves around an android, called the Mother, who was designed to nurture human children on a new, desolate-looking planet after the earth was destroyed due to a great war.




Can’t wait for this one.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Raised by Wolves





Alli said:


> Can’t wait for this one.




EP 1 has an A- on AVClub, 8.9/10 on IMDB, 75% on RT, but as I understand it, most of those reviews were based on the 6 EP (out of 10) critic screeners.

I'm pretty stoked, even decent sci-fi is hard to come by.


----------



## Alli

D_T said:


> EP 1 has an A- on AVClub, 8.9/10 on IMDB, 75% on RT, but as I understand it, most of those reviews were based on the 6 EP (out of 10) critic screeners.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked, even decent sci-fi is hard to come by.




OK. So I just finished episode 1. Could be really good. Interesting start.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> OK. So I just finished episode 1. Could be really good. Interesting start.




GODDAMMIT NO SPOILERS!!!








Oh, right, umm, yeah, sorry ...


----------



## Renzatic

D_T said:


> GODDAMMIT NO SPOILERS!!!




CHICK'S A ROBOT, DUDE!


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> CHICK'S A ROBOT, DUDE!




OHSHITNOWIKNOHOWITENDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DT

Oh, I see see *Primal* is on HBOMAXULTRAPLUS+

Very cool animated series, it was developed by Genndy Tartakovsky, who's worked on a ton of animated series, including the full creative monty for Dexter's Laboratory and Samurai Jack (both just fantastic).

It's only 5 EPs, er, more are scheduled, who knows ...

So it's a caveman, and a dinosaur (trust me, it works ...), very violent, and there's __zero__ dialog.  It's pretty brilliant.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> CHICK'S A ROBOT, DUDE!




Psssst. I don’t think that was ever in question.

I’m more impressed that it is based on yet another religious war.


----------



## Edd

Cobra Kai. Why am I doing this to myself? It’s....not great.


----------



## Renzatic

Edd70 said:


> Cobra Kai. Why am I doing this to myself? It’s....not great.




Sorry, dude bro, but you're wrong. Cobra Kai was rad.


----------



## Edd

Renzatic said:


> Sorry, dude bro, but you're wrong. Cobra Kai was rad.



I’m holding you to that. Just finished ep 5. I’m being dragged along by pure nostalgia. I was 14 when Karate Kid came out and my first name is Dan. I’ve been called “Daniel-san” 100,000 times.


----------



## Renzatic

Edd70 said:


> I’m holding you to that. Just finished ep 5. I’m being dragged along by pure nostalgia. I was 14 when Karate Kid came out and my first name is Dan. I’ve been called “Daniel-san” 100,000 times.




Geez, man. I'm sorry. 

Though seriously. It's not what I'd call a _great_ show, but it is a _fun_ show. It's pure popcorn entertainment. Nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## Eric

Edd70 said:


> Cobra Kai. Why am I doing this to myself? It’s....not great.



Sweep the walker.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Ridley Scott produced scifi series Raised by Wolves drops today on HBO Max.   Will probably check out after work.
> 
> Raised by Wolves revolves around an android, called the Mother, who was designed to nurture human children on a new, desolate-looking planet after the earth was destroyed due to a great war.





Alli said:


> Can’t wait for this one.



Just got done watching up to episode 3 and I won't give anything away but so far this show is absolutely terrific IMO. One of the best new shows I've seen since the early seasons of GOT.



Spoiler: Some show details (about religion) up to episode 3



So far, I love how they point out that both atheism and religion can be equally ridiculous. Additionally, it's hard to root for a good guy or a bad guy in this one as they both have redeeming qualities, I'm just interested in seeing where they go with it.


----------



## Edd

ericgtr12 said:


> Just got done watching up to episode 3 and I won't give anything away but so far this show is absolutely terrific IMO. One of the best new shows I've seen since the early seasons of GOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some show details (about religion) up to episode 3
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I love how they point out that both atheism and religion can be equally ridiculous. Additionally, it's hard to root for a good guy or a bad guy in this one as they both have redeeming qualities, I'm just interested in seeing where they go with it.



Just finished episode 2. Unusual show, no idea where they’re going with this.


----------



## Alli

Regarding Wolves. Can’t wait for the next episode. The religious aspect makes it a show worth watching. I’m surprised the Catholic Church hasn’t called for a boycott.

Mother and Father are following their programming. They are not inherently evil. The interesting thing now is that the couple with stolen identities are probably from the faction that programmed the androids. It is interesting how magpie their behavior is. Not only did they move into the faces of another couple, but they have really bought into having a son that they need to protect.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Regarding Wolves. Can’t wait for the next episode. The religious aspect makes it a show worth watching. I’m surprised the Catholic Church hasn’t called for a boycott.
> 
> Mother and Father are following their programming. They are not inherently evil. The interesting thing now is that the couple with stolen identities are probably from the faction that programmed the androids. It is interesting how magpie their behavior is. Not only did they move into the faces of another couple, but they have really bought into having a son that they need to protect.



That's an interesting theory, we don't really get their backgrounds before they stole the identities. Any thoughts on why  Campion is the only one not affected by the radiation? I think something's up with that.


----------



## Alli

And is anybody else *REALLY* pissed off by the way season 2 of Doom Patrol just suddenly ended?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

So I’ve learned to accept Lovecraft Country as good dumb fun, but what I can’t stand is a period piece that randomly throws in current music. It completely takes you out of it. And this isn’t my place as a white guy, but I find it kind of offensive that the main cast is black and they throw in current Hip Hop music because of course they do. If it was a choice decided on by everybody then fine, still don’t appreciate somebody playing current club DJ in the middle of a period piece.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well, I had a different complaint. There were parts of the fourth episode I just didn't buy. The biggest was when after walking what looked like miles of wet tunnel, Atticus, Letitia and Montrose then come to and cross that infinite-looking chasm on a narrow plank, aided in the darkness only by a flashlight and kerosene lamp. I'm sorry, the bravest man in the world would've turned around and said "Fuck _that!_"


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Thomas Veil said:


> Well, I had a different complaint. There were parts of the fourth episode I just didn't buy. The biggest was when after walking what looked like miles of wet tunnel, Atticus, Letitia and Montrose then come to and cross that infinite-looking chasm on a narrow plank, aided in the darkness only by a flashlight and kerosene lamp. I'm sorry, the bravest man in the world would've turned around and said "Fuck _that!_"




For my viewing that was just par for the course.  Beyond even the supernatural element, the show is riddled with "that would never happen" moments.  The whole moving into a house in an all white neighborhood storyline is chalked full of over the top stereotypical characters and behaviors, from both sides, that wouldn't have been handled by either completely being ignored or going downtown for 10 minutes and then just repeat the same behavior and outcome daily.


----------



## Eric

@Alli did you get a chance to see the last two episodes of Raised by Wolves? They left us on a great cliff hangar for next week.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> @Alli did you get a chance to see the last two episodes of Raised by Wolves? They left us on a great cliff hangar for next week.




I saved this week’s episode of both Wolves and Lovecraft for tonight since there’s no Rachael Maddow on the weekend.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I saved this week’s episode of both Wolves and Lovecraft for tonight since there’s no Rachael Maddow on the weekend.



Ahh, I see. They released two episodes on Thursday and we watched both that night, it's really addictive!


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> Ahh, I see. They released two episodes on Thursday and we watched both that night, it's really addictive!




Ok, watched them both. I was amazed at Mother’s back story. I did not see that coming.

So far, the entire show is just a joy. No complaints about anything.


----------



## Alli

Ok my dudes. This week’s episode of Lovecraft. Loved the arc through gender and color. Very well done. But WTF was the last scene? Just a teaser for next week?


----------



## Thomas Veil

I just watched episode 1 of HBO’s _The Third Day_.

It starts with a man (Jude Law) in the woods witnessing a girl hanging herself. He rescues her, but that leads him to this little island where the people are..._weird_.

So far it’s got a very strong “Wicker Man” vibe, with a hint of “The Purge”. References to druids and satanism and possible human sacrifices.

And like many HBO shows, it’s got its own “look”—exaggerated depth of field, weird tints.... Nothing else looks quite like it.

I think I’m already hooked.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> I just watched episode 1 of HBO’s _The Third Day_.
> 
> It starts with a man (Jude Law) in the woods witnessing a girl hanging herself. He rescues her, but that leads him to this little island where the people are..._weird_.
> 
> So far it’s got a very strong “Wicker Man” vibe, with a hint of “The Purge”. References to druids and satanism and possible human sacrifices.
> 
> And like many HBO shows, it’s got its own “look”—exaggerated depth of field, weird tints.... Nothing else looks quite like it.
> 
> I think I’m already hooked.
> 
> View attachment 513​




Sounds like my kinda show!


----------



## Thomas Veil

I have to admit that while I’ve seen both “Wicker” movies, I only know about “The Purge” by reputation. A review I saw of “The Third Day” compared it more to a cross between “Wicker” and “Midsommar”.

At least it doesn’t have Nicholas Cage in it.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

This looks like something I will enjoy.






When I found out the brunette female is Caitlyn Jenner I was like, damn.  Not in a negative way or "I'd hit that" way, but more that I don't think I've ever seen her in a scenario that wasn't "try not to gawk at the country's most famous trans person."  I'm not used to that angle not being forced on me.  Without that I didn't recognize her at first.  She just looked vaguely familiar.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Alli said:


> Ok my dudes. This week’s episode of Lovecraft. Loved the arc through gender and color. Very well done. But WTF was the last scene? Just a teaser for next week?



In theory, great idea, especially Ruby seeing that in some ways the grass _isn't_ necessarily greener. In practice...seeing her painfully shedding hunks of flesh like so much soft, rotting meat--_repeatedly_--was just _gross. _That one definitely went into the red zone on my revolt-o-meter. I'm hoping to see better next week.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

New trailer.  2 weeks to go.






Can't say I'm thrilled with the use of a slow instrumental version of Motley Crue's Home Sweet Home, but I realize that type of thing is a thing now and doesn't reflect the quality of the movie or show.  Mike Flanagan hasn't let me down yet.   Use of a real version or slight remix of a popular pop or rock song for a fantasy or horror movie pretty much guarantees it will be shit.


----------



## Alli

I keep seeing previews for Utopia on Amazon. That looks like something I will truly enjoy.

Meanwhile, The Third Day is kinda meh....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> Meanwhile, The Third Day is kinda meh....




Did you watch the 2nd episode?  I don't think it's ground breaking by any means, and very Wicker Man/Midsommer, but it's still a premise they can go to interesting places.  If nothing else it's a good probable view of the type of communities Trump supporters will be creating and escaping to eventually, the sooner the better.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Did you watch the 2nd episode?  I don't think it's ground breaking by any means, and very Wicker Man/Midsommer, but it's still a premise they can go to interesting places.  If nothing else it's a good probable view of the type of communities Trump supporters will be creating and escaping to eventually, the sooner the better.




Yup, watched the 2nd episode. Unlike Wicker Man, this guy is chasing his own demons, but otherwise total Wicker Man vibes. I expect to be very disappointed come the third day.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Yup, watched the 2nd episode. Unlike Wicker Man, this guy is chasing his own demons, but otherwise total Wicker Man vibes. I expect to be very disappointed come the third day.



It was already too dreamy/surreal with all the blurred lines between reality and his visions, then some writer apparently thought they needed a hit of acid on top of all that to ramp things up. That's when I tuned out, I didn't even finish the second episode.

However, I'm still all in with Raised by Wolves, loving this show.


----------



## Edd

I’m digging Raised by Wolves also. Preferring it to Lovecraft by a wide margin.


----------



## Alli

I just watched the two episodes of Wolves released this week. Holy shit! Sometimes I feel like I'm watching something in the "Alien" universe.


----------



## Eric

Edd70 said:


> I’m digging Raised by Wolves also. *Preferring it to Lovecraft by a wide margin*.



I personally liked the show but it was creeping my wife out so we stopped watching.



Alli said:


> I just watched the two episodes of Wolves released this week. Holy shit! Sometimes I feel like I'm watching something in the "Alien" universe.



Yes, it's an extremely well written show IMO. I also think this is what Westworld could have been had they not made it so confusing and hard to follow, which frankly sucked the entertainment value out of it for me.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> Yes, it's an extremely well written show IMO. I also think this is what Westworld could have been had they not made it so confusing and hard to follow, which frankly sucked the entertainment value out of it for me.




West World pretty much lost me at episode one of the second season where it started being about the androids entering the outside world.  I'm not a big sci-fi person to begin with, but on this show the historical western theme park setting was somewhat keeping my interest.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Please!  Please!  Please!  Make THIS happen, I will even be nice to people ( I will try ), and not think the worst of other PRSI ( Am I getting across how much I want this to be true? ) posters!!


> Nick Fury: Disney+ Reportedly Developing Samuel L. Jackson Series
> 
> 
> Disney+ is reportedly developing a live-action Nick Fury series that would find Samuel L. Jackson returning to the role he made famous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bleedingcool.com


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> West World pretty much lost me at episode one of the second season where it started being about the androids entering the outside world.  I'm not a big sci-fi person to begin with, but on this show the historical western theme park setting was somewhat keeping my interest.



I actually loved the movie from the 70s, fun, innovative and entertaining all the way. HBO just went off the deep end with it.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Please!  Please!  Please!  Make THIS happen, I will even be nice to people ( I will try ), and not think the worst of other PRSI ( Am I getting across how much I want this to be true? ) posters!!



Would be awesome but if they Disney it all up Jackson won't be able to tell a gotdamned mother fucker off, I have concerns about this.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> I actually loved the movie from the 70s, fun, innovative and entertaining all the way. HBO just went off the deep end with it.




I never saw the original.  HBO should have just kept it within the, um, West World.  Usually aside from a few exceptions, I'm not sure which premise I find more boring, androids or zombies.


----------



## fooferdoggie

if you like lots of nudity crazy dysfunctional families on a scale you have never seen before and craziness try shameless on Netflix. the show is epic in craziness unexpected plots.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> I actually loved the movie from the 70s, fun, innovative and entertaining all the way. HBO just went off the deep end with it.




Loved it as well. Yul Brenner was exceptional, scary and sexy at the same time. But I also adored the sequel, FutureWorld with Peter Fonda.


----------



## Thomas Veil

“Westworld” had a slightly weak ending, but most of it was great fun, with the heroes doing a lot of whoring and brawling, having a raucous time all the way. That’s not something you could say for the TV series, which took itself so frickin’ seriously.


----------



## User.45

Thomas Veil said:


> “Westworld” had a slightly weak ending, but most of it was great fun, with the heroes doing a lot of whoring and brawling, having a raucous time all the way. That’s not something you could say for the TV series, which took itself so frickin’ seriously.



Agree. New WW was pretentious AF, and Seasons 1 and 2 were a giant bluff. Luckily they scrapped most of it for Season 3, which was just a cyberpunk galore with tributes to Ghost in the Shell, Akira, but mostly Neuromancer trilogy (and Matrix, which is a Neuromancer rip-off). I ended up enjoying it a LOT!


----------



## User.45

What's really binge-worthy is the Cosmos series. It is one of the most coherent science documentary show's I've ever seen. It's so good it gets my jaws dropped all the time and makes me want to become a scientist all over again. It's so good that even my toddler asks me to watch it.


----------



## Thomas Veil

The Sagan version or the deGrasse Tyson version? Both were good.


----------



## User.45

Thomas Veil said:


> The Sagan version or the deGrasse Tyson version? Both were good.



I've been watching the deGrasse Tyson version, which is mainly the Sagan one on steroids. Both are good, but deGrasse Tyson polished it to perfection in the first series, and was able to maintain 90% of that polish with 150% scientific intrigue in the second season. 

I've watched some of the original Sagan ones too. Brilliant, but it will take years for me to be able to get my daughter to appreciate that. (she's only 3)


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Rewatched the Haunting of Hill House this past week.






The 5 children as adults representing the 5 stages of grief has been confirming by Mike Flanagan.  Brilliant.


----------



## Alli

Sooooooo....anyone else watched the season finale to Wolves? Cause if you’d forgotten it was a Ridley Scott production, this was a big reminder.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Sooooooo....anyone else watched the season finale to Wolves? Cause if you’d forgotten it was a Ridley Scott production, this was a big reminder.



Yes and ummm, just WT actual F?

That said, it was an excellent show, looking forward to a second season if for no other reason to explain the ending of this one.


----------



## Edd

The Boys second season is going down well for me. Just finished episode 6.

I finished hate watching Cobra Kai, season 2. I‘ve criticized this show relentlessly but could NOT stop watching. I’ve gotta say, with the finale, you could tell they were really trying. Grading on a curve, it ends strong.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have been watching Forged in Fire this week.

I'm not sure that I can even explain its appeal to myself, still less that I - a political analyst, nerd and geek by profession as well as by personal preference - am seeking refuge from politics by losing myself in a show with a sort of Great British Bake-Off format, but dedicated to the crafting of swords and similar weaponry.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> Yes and ummm, just WT actual F?
> 
> That said, it was an excellent show, looking forward to a second season if for no other reason to explain the ending of this one.



Think of Prometheus and Alien: Covenant. The season finale was very much along the lines of Covenant.


----------



## Alli

I’m up to episode 6 of Utopia on Prime. It is compelling. I’m really enjoying it.

And for those of you who may be interested, the final season - 6 - of Schitt$ Creek is finally available on Hulu. Yay!


----------



## Arkitect

*Spitting Image is back!*

Finally! After too many years of will they won't they…





We joined Britbox just to be able to see the new series. (Frankly, there's nowt else to watch on there.)

The first episode definitely delivered the satire, the viciousness and stiletto sharp evisceration of the original '80s series.

But… but… I did not find it as shocking as I did the original.
We have become so jaded by bizarre behaviour, exposed to non stop "what the fuckery" since then that our guffaws and laughter is less, I dunno, spontaneous? We know our PM Pfeffel the Ovenready is a fool and buffoon ready to sell the country to the highest bidder. We know Trump is an arsehole (oh yes… quite literally) so the shock is not quite the same.

We knew Thatcher was bad and Major a grey man with zero personality. We knew Kinnock was useless and Reagan a doddard. _But I don't think we ever doubted that they were humans mostly doing what they felt was best._

Our current crop of politicos and celebs are so vacuous and so unscrupulous in their race to the top of the greasy money/ratings pole that this current SI is just less shocking.

Still, worth a watch and brilliantly done.


----------



## Alli

Arkitect said:


> Still, worth a watch and brilliantly done.



Since we subscribe, will add it to my list! I always enjoyed that.


----------



## Edd

Just finished the first episode of the Comedy Store doc series on Showtime. I found it sometimes riveting, especially a story told by Jimmy Walker about Freddie Prinze which I won’t spoil here. These stories were mostly from the 70s and you’ve probably gotta be at least my age (50) to appreciate them. The next episodes should cover more recent times.


----------



## DT

So some pretty fantastic shows we're watching, not necessarily "binging" ...

Lovecraft Country
The Boys


LC is sublime, just a beautiful essay on race, alienation, the last episode was one of the more frightening things I've seen on TV.


----------



## DT

Also finishing up Cobra Kai S1, it's really fun, very self-aware, lots of meta-commentary on 80s film, and a pretty well constructed narrative on privilege, and when it's only perceived as, and how hard it is to leave behind past damage.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> So some pretty fantastic shows we're watching, not necessarily "binging" ...
> 
> Lovecraft Country
> The Boys
> 
> 
> LC is sublime, just a beautiful essay on race, alienation, the last episode was one of the more frightening things I've seen on TV.



Just finished up The Boys, I didn't think it could get any better than season one, I was wrong. Along with Raised by Wolves this is one of my favorite shows in years.

I personally like Lovecraft Country but some of the scenes are too much for my wife so we stopped watching but I'll probably pick it back up on my own at some point.


----------



## Thomas Veil

DT said:


> So some pretty fantastic shows we're watching, not necessarily "binging" ...
> 
> Lovecraft Country
> The Boys
> 
> 
> LC is sublime, just a beautiful essay on race, alienation, the last episode was one of the more frightening things I've seen on TV.



I’m finding _Lovecraft Country_ very uneven, but that climactic scene in episode 8 was just awesome.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I LOVED this show.  It is honestly despite all the talk about Star Trek, the only reason why I still have CBS All Access
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314854313030823936/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> I’m finding _Lovecraft Country_ very uneven, but that climactic scene in episode 8 was just awesome.



I loved every bit so far.  The episode in Viet Nam, the Ruby episode, the ending where Tic comes back with the , and 8 have been incredible.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I loved every bit so far.  The episode in Viet Nam, the Ruby episode, the ending where Tic comes back with the , and 8 have been incredible.





Thomas Veil said:


> I’m finding _Lovecraft Country_ very uneven, but that climactic scene in episode 8 was just awesome.



Anytime I see the name JJ Abrams my PTSD of his Lost bullshittery surfaces (which my young self was smart enough to call after Season 2 and stopped watching). He consistently riles the audience up, introduces a lot of elements that he never weaves together. Last and only show that could get me fooled was GoT, but never again.
I agree with @Thomas Veil, thus far LC has been very entertaining, but also quite inconsistent. It makes an excellent anthology and I enjoy it like that and as I loved the Korea episode too (and haven't seen the newer ones yet). But again if JJ Abrams is a producer, so I'm skeptical about the plot actually going somewhere.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yeah, I remember spending a lot of time watching _Lost_ and thinking, _Is this actually going anywhere, or are they just yanking us?_

On the other end of the scale I remember the original _Twin Peaks_. To this day David Lynch says that the only reason he resolved the who-killed-Laura-Palmer storyline is because ABC insisted on it. Seems that in the manner you described, the fans were getting frustrated with lots of new questions and weirdness but very few answers. Usually one is loathe to approve of network interference, but in that case I think it was the right move. (And what a resolution it was!)

In the case of _Lovecraft_, Abrams is not the line producer, so I don't know how much he's actually influencing the story. And I do like what Abrams has done with the "Star Trek" movies. But again, I know what you mean because _Lost_ left a bad taste in my mouth. In fact, when I saw that Damon Lindelof was involved with _Watchmen_, I was like _Oh, no! _Luckily _Watchmen_ was a lot better than I expected.


----------



## User.45

Thomas Veil said:


> In the case of _Lovecraft_, Abrams is not the line producer, so I don't know how much he's actually influencing the story. And I do like what Abrams has done with the "Star Trek" movies. But again, I know what you mean because _Lost_ left a bad taste in my mouth. In fact, when I saw that Damon Lindelof was involved with _Watchmen_, I was like _Oh, no! _*Luckily Watchmen was a lot better than I expected.*



Because they cut it after 1 season. But I agree, I was surprised to enjoy it.


----------



## lizkat

Bumped into some hilarious clip from a episode of *Are You Being Served* during a break on Saturday afternoon. Decided to spend part of this evening just exulting in political incorrectness and double entendres by watching a few complete episodes of the series.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> Yeah, I remember spending a lot of time watching _Lost_ and thinking, _Is this actually going anywhere, or are they just yanking us?_
> 
> On the other end of the scale I remember the original _Twin Peaks_. To this day David Lynch says that the only reason he resolved the who-killed-Laura-Palmer storyline is because ABC insisted on it. Seems that in the manner you described, the fans were getting frustrated with lots of new questions and weirdness but very few answers. Usually one is loathe to approve of network interference, but in that case I think it was the right move. (And what a resolution it was!)
> 
> In the case of _Lovecraft_, Abrams is not the line producer, so I don't know how much he's actually influencing the story. And I do like what Abrams has done with the "Star Trek" movies. But again, I know what you mean because _Lost_ left a bad taste in my mouth. In fact, when I saw that Damon Lindelof was involved with _Watchmen_, I was like _Oh, no! _Luckily _Watchmen_ was a lot better than I expected.



Exactly!  I don't have the most faith involving anything Abrams is related to directly ( if you want a recent example google the comic he's doing with his son - never underestimate nepotism ), in this case though he's a producer.  The direction of the show is mainly influenced by the woman who has written all of the episodes or helped write, and directed one.  Her investment in the show to me clearly shows, and it's what's earned my faith in it.


----------



## Thomas Veil

lizkat said:


> Bumped into some hilarious clip from a episode of *Are You Being Served* during a break on Saturday afternoon. Decided to spend part of this evening just exulting in political incorrectness and double entendres by watching a few complete episodes of the series.




Speaking of British political incorrectness, ever see _Vicious_? You haven't lived until you've watched Derek Jacobi and Ian McKellen play an elderly gay couple who squabble, well, viciously. McKellen in particular is quite the queen.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> I loved every bit so far.  The episode in Viet Nam, the Ruby episode, the ending where Tic comes back with the , and 8 have been incredible.



Episode 8 makes up for the 3 that came before. The devil twins were marvelous. The choreography was incredible.


Thomas Veil said:


> Speaking of British political incorrectness, ever see _Vicious_? You haven't lived until you've watched Derek Jacobi and Ian McKellen play an elderly gay couple who squabble, well, viciously. McKellen in particular is quite the queen.



One of my favorite shows ever! My best friends are this couple.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> I LOVED this show.  It is honestly despite all the talk about Star Trek, the only reason why I still have CBS All Access
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314854313030823936/




Quibi has new Reno 911 content, same hilarious quality.  If you've never heard of it, it's kind of an odd concept.  Show episodes are less than 10 minutes long, but they can either be stand alone or have through stories. Like there's full dramatic series on there but again, each episode is less than 10 minutes long.  I paid for the commercial free subscription which I think is $8 a month.  So basically after each episode there's a break but no actual commercials, just break long enough to buffer the next episode.  So far it's only available for iPhone and iPad, but you can airplay to an Apple TV.  

Another kind of novel feature is ideally you would watch in landscape view but if you insist on watching in portrait view you get the dreaded vertical video but the camera angle adjusts to keep the important content of the video centered.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

So I took Friday off work and binged the entire season of Haunting of Bly Manor.  These type shows or movies are my Super Bowl.

Without spoilers I'll just say the following.

I'd say its the same quality as Haunting of Hill House but different and doesn't hold your attention as much.  

It's less ghosty.

There are scenes and episodes that are really confusing, but to be explained in later episodes.

If you don't want to invest the time or emotional energy then the 8th episode is a is pretty good horror movie stand alone and I doin't think you'll be too confused by not watching the previous episodes as its more of an origin story that is interesting as well as explaining some of the confusion of previous episodes.  It might even inspire you to watch the season from the beginning.

The last episode gets a little too LOTR Return of the King, as in they could have ended it half way through and you still would have got the point and felt satisfied.  If you are already emotionally drained but really want to see how far you can take it then, by all means, watch through the end.  

I think this season you'll appreciate more on reflection.  I also rewatched the Haunting of Hill House a week or so ago and at least for me I felt The Haunting of Bly Manor had more of an emotional impact and there was a better payoff, while Haunting of Hill House had a better journey.  While Haunting of Hill House was more about sibling relationships, Bly Manor has more of a general human connection message, and honestly it caused me to have more empathy and appreciation for the people in my life.  But we'll see how long that lasts... 

Hopefully some of you will watch it and we can have a spoiler (advertised as such) discussion.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Quibi has new Reno 911 content, same hilarious quality.  If you've never heard of it, it's kind of an odd concept.  Show episodes are less than 10 minutes long, but they can either be stand alone or have through stories. Like there's full dramatic series on there but again, each episode is less than 10 minutes long.  I paid for the commercial free subscription which I think is $8 a month.  So basically after each episode there's a break but no actual commercials, just break long enough to buffer the next episode.  So far it's only available for iPhone and iPad, but you can airplay to an Apple TV.
> 
> Another kind of novel feature is ideally you would watch in landscape view but if you insist on watching in portrait view you get the dreaded vertical video but the camera angle adjusts to keep the important content of the video centered.



I'm pretty much holding out for where Quibi eventually ends up.  I didn't have much faith in it's existence when it started, and there's questions about it's continued existence now.  So hoping that content ends up back in Comedy Central's hands, which means it ends up on CBS All Access.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm pretty much holding out for where Quibi eventually ends up.  I didn't have much faith in it's existence when it started, and there's questions about it's continued existence now.  So hoping that content ends up back in Comedy Central's hands, which means it ends up on CBS All Access.




What do you have CBS All Access for?  No offense intended at you here, we all have our tastes for guilty pleasures, but for mine I have yet to see anything produced by the old school networks in the past decade that couldn't be easily crushed by Netflix or HBO.  I commend them for putting out the effort, but they are still in the minor leagues as far as I'm concerned.  You could probably hand those networks over to the Amish and they'd have more groundbreaking or controversial ideas.


----------



## DT

Finished up S1 of Cobra Kai, hahaha, JFC, it's way better than it should be, maybe it's the 80's callbacks, the meta-commentary on the 80s vs. the 2020s, the silly fun martial arts action, but we were just grinning and almost __cheering__ while watching it.

re:  LC

It's meant to be a touch anthological feeling, like stories that both stand alone and figure into a series wide mythology.  So I get that sometimes it might feel a touch "disconnected" from EP to EP, but I think when it's reviewed as a season, it feels like it has way more continuity, even if some EPs take a detour to new places, with new viewer experiences ('I Am' comes to mind).

Goddam, EP 8 was scary, it had a Nightmare on Elm Street + Us vibe going on, so freaky (FYI, one of the two "girls" following Diana is apparently a dancer from the WAP video ... EXCELLENT )



PearsonX said:


> Because they cut it after 1 season. But I agree, I was surprised to enjoy it.




Yeah, Watchman was designed/written/conceived as a single season.

I thought it was genius, and I'm a huge fan of the original limited series, Alan Moore's work in general, etc., hell, I have a set posters behind my desk (need to score some frames, weird sizing ...) that are covers from the original comic series.




Chew Toy McCoy said:


> It's less ghosty.




I heard it's got the same, if not a little more family drama, but without the level of spookiness of the previous series.  Still sounds like a fun watch.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> What do you have CBS All Access for?  No offense intended at you here, we all have our tastes for guilty pleasures, but for mine I have yet to see anything produced by the old school networks in the past decade that couldn't be easily crushed by Netflix or HBO.  I commend them for putting out the effort, but they are still in the minor leagues as far as I'm concerned.  You could probably hand those networks over to the Amish and they'd have more groundbreaking or controversial ideas.



When I originally got it, it was on a good deal.  I really enjoyed Picard, got into Discovery on a plane flight, and I only own two seasons of Reno 911.  I regularly watch it over & over again.  The current sub is cheaper than if I buy the remaining season outright, and more Star Trek is on the way.


----------



## DT

I don't even know how many subs we have, hahaha, probably paying $500/month 

Actually, we get Prime as part of that service, we've had (since like 2001) and will always have Netflix, Hulu lets us pick up most of the stray network shows, exclusive shows, etc.  Funimation for Anime, D+ for, well, really just Simpsons ...

We have some, umm, "shared" services as well


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> When I originally got it, it was on a good deal.  I really enjoyed Picard, got into Discovery on a plane flight, and I only own two seasons of Reno 911.  I regularly watch it over & over again.  The current sub is cheaper than if I buy the remaining season outright, and more Star Trek is on the way.



Oh yeah, you mentioned Star Trek.  Not really my bag but I know some people love it and makes sense if there is a new iteration.  You have my blessing.  



DT said:


> We have some, umm, "shared" services as well



The free version of pornhub is more than enough for most people, but I salute you for finding like minds for a shared subscription.  That's the kind of rare honesty we don't find a lot of today.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> The free version of pornhub is more than enough for most people, but I salute you for finding like minds for a shared subscription.  That's the kind of rare honesty we don't find a lot of today.




Oh, as a contributor, we get a subscription.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> Oh, as a contributor, we get a subscription.



Oh!  I have to agree with your step sister that your mom and her dad will be home any minute, but on your side sometimes you just have to go with it.  You're not really related.


----------



## Huntn

*The Haunting of Bly Manor* (2020 Netflix Mini-Series)- First two episodes pulled me into this traditional feeling haunted house story, built on suspense and disturbing images.  An American woman takes a job on as tutor for two orphans in an English Country Manor. There be ghosts. Nine episodes, don’t know if there will be another. I assume if there is another season, it will be a different story.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Oh!  I have to agree with your step sister that your mom and her dad will be home any minute, but on your side sometimes you just have to go with it.  You're not really related.





Spoiler



The reality when you whip it out in front or your step sister


----------



## Edd

Not a binge watch but the West Wing reunion show on HBO Max. Filled me with nostalgia for the carefree days of 2002, for fucks sake.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> View attachment 752​
> 
> *The Haunting of Bly Manor* (2020 Netflix Mini-Series)- First two episodes pulled me into this traditional feeling haunted house story, built on suspense and disturbing images.  An American woman takes a job on as tutor for two orphans in an English Country Manor. There be ghosts. Nine episodes, don’t know if there will be another. I assume if there is another season, it will be a different story.




Did you know or have you made this realization yet?


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Did you know or have you made this realization yet?



At first I thought  this was a spoiler and was getting ready to chastise you, but then noticed ET.  
I had not, realized, but I did look up this actor and saw he was from Texas without reading his film biography.

We are up to the last episode. The story telling Imo has taken a real nose dive in the last 3 episodes, constantly jumping around, is this real, is this a dream, is this currently happening or a flashback is  bugging me. In addition explaining everything takes away a lot of the suspense. Frequently the seen monster is less scary then the bits and pieces. The most disturbing image is the Nanny seeing her dead boy friend in mirrors and reflections, I just don’t necessarily agree he has grounds to haunt her.


----------



## JayMysteri0

They showed what the new Batwoman is going to look like, and she seems to get a fair bit of support online
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321099109302964231/

But all I can_ hear _in the universe of fanboys is...


----------



## Thomas Veil

By the way..._Lovecraft Country_ turned out to be...meh. 

I think it tried to be too many things. The plot was all over the place. 

Kudos to the parts that were good, though. The juxtaposition of racist monsters and supernatural monsters was a clever idea. And those two freaky little black girls will remain with me the way the twins from "The Shining" do.


----------



## Huntn

Thomas Veil said:


> By the way..._Lovecraft Country_ turned out to be...meh.
> 
> I think it tried to be too many things. The plot was all over the place.
> 
> Kudos to the parts that were good, though. The juxtaposition of racist monsters and supernatural monsters was a clever idea. And those two freaky little black girls will remain with me the way the twins from "The Shining" do.



Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Alli

Anyone tried NEXT? It’s about an AI. The first three episodes have been really good.


----------



## SuperMatt

I will try NEXT out maybe next week. Has anybody watched the Sarah Cooper show on Netflix yet? I’ve been watching Weeds. I have enjoyed the first 1.5 seasons pretty well.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Anyone tried NEXT? It’s about an AI. The first three episodes have been really good.



On regular network TV from the looks of it, don't see that too much these days. My kind of show for sure, I'll check it out.


----------



## lizkat

Edd70 said:


> Not a binge watch but the West Wing reunion show on HBO Max. Filled me with nostalgia for the carefree days of 2002, for fucks sake.




Hell I've been feeling nostalgic lately about fricken Watergate.  Not a TV show but living through the actual era.  Heh.  Who knew?


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> I will try NEXT out maybe next week. Has anybody watched the Sarah Cooper show on Netflix yet? I’ve been watching Weeds. I have enjoyed the first 1.5 seasons pretty well.



I don’t understand the fascination with Sarah Cooper. I find her really...meh.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> Anyone tried NEXT? It’s about an AI. The first three episodes have been really good.



On Fox? Wondering if these can be found on demand?
*update*: I installed FoxNow app and had to authenticate with my Cable Provider. (I have a basic subscriotion.) Episodes are there for viewing.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> On Fox? Wondering if these can be found on demand?



I don’t know. I use YouTubeTV and have never been happier.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> I don’t know. I use YouTubeTV and have never been happier.



I update my previous post.

I’m using SlingTV in addition to a basic cable subscription, which seems to satisfy my wife’s various viewing desires. May I ask how much you are paying for YouTube TV and what you primarily watch?

What makes thing semi-complicated is my wife’s  desire to watch Football which is easiest accomplished with the basic cable subscription. We also watch MSNBC, TCM and HGTV.
Subscribed to Sling Blue $30+ DVR $5.


----------



## Arkitect

A few series we've enjoyed on the goggle box the past months — split between Netflix and Amazon Prime.

We enjoy things that don't overstay their welcome. One, two… maybe three series and then enough.
Not many scriptwriters are up to the challenge of stringing me along. 

*Altes Geld*
An Austrian family gives new meaning to the term "filthy" rich.




*Perfume*
Germans can do weird, in a very special, way… uses Patrick Susskind's _Perfume_ as an armature.




*Babylon Berlin* Season 2
IMHO Season 1 still the best, with a lot of gratuitous excitement added this series, I feel it is in danger of jumping the shark so I have little inclination to watch Series 3 ad infinitum…





*Perpetual Grace, LTD*
Absolutely loved this. It just presses all my buttons and hits all the spots. Sadly, it was canned after Series 1. A similar fate to my other favourite US series *Carnivàle*, many years ago.





*Dix pour cent*
Very light and fluffy French comedy about an actors' agency.
Desastre! Un autre desastre! Mais, tout va bien à la fin.






Oh and then there is trash TV… *Drag Race Holland*… *sigh* compellingly awful.







My husband enjoys *Hell on Wheels*. Though I think he's just perving on Anson Mount. *Tsk*


----------



## Eric

Huntn said:


> I update my previous post.
> 
> I’m using SlingTV in addition to a basic cable subscription, which seems to satisfy my wife’s various viewing desires. May I ask how much you are paying for YouTube TV and what you primarily watch?
> 
> What makes thing semi-complicated is my wife’s  desire to watch Football which is easiest accomplished with the basic cable subscription. We also watch MSNBC, TCM and HGTV.
> Subscribed to Sling Blue $30+ DVR $5.



I'm also using YTTV and it's by far the best service I've ever personally used. They recently went up after adding a bunch of other channels and the price is $65.00 a month but to me it's still totally worth it. I typically watch the standard networks (all with locals) and of course cable news, Comedy Central, TBS, etc.

The unlimited DVR is beyond anything I've ever used. For me it's the best of Comcast while saving over $100 a month and the control I have over it gives so much more freedom.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> I update my previous post.
> 
> I’m using SlingTV in addition to a basic cable subscription, which seems to satisfy my wife’s various viewing desires. May I ask how much you are paying for YouTube TV and what you primarily watch?
> 
> What makes thing semi-complicated is my wife’s  desire to watch Football which is easiest accomplished with the basic cable subscription. We also watch MSNBC, TCM and HGTV.
> Subscribed to Sling Blue $30+ DVR $5.



As Eric just said, $65/month. It allows my husband and me to watch our own shows in separate rooms and DVR whatever we want. At the same time, my daughter is on our account so that she can watch New Orleans Saints football in NY. The only thing missing, and it varies by region, is the CW. But somehow, because it’s a regional thing, I can record and watch the CW shows, I just can’t watch them live.

I watch MSNBC way too much. But I also watch shows on ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox. It’s wonderful because we don’t lose tv with every storm like we did with either cable or satellite.


----------



## Eric

Looking forward to this! The world can use more Silky Johnson right now.









						’Chappelle’s Show’ Will Be Coming To Netflix’s Streaming Lineup
					

Netflix announced on Friday that all three (ish) seasons of Chappelle’s Show is coming to the service on November 1.




					uproxx.com


----------



## Edd

God, I love The Wire. Also, if you haven’t watched Justified, you’re doing yourself a disservice. Rewatching both now.


----------



## lizkat

Edd70 said:


> God, I love The Wire. Also, if you haven’t watched Justified, you’re doing yourself a disservice. Rewatching both now.




A compelling series for sure, *The Wire.*  Exploitation is an equal opportunity gig and *The Wire* didn't pull any punches, we're all in there somewhere... whether we're pols or cops or newshounds or real estate developers or peons resorting to ripping each other off when push comes to shove and we fall through the cracks. I stlll rewatch some of those episodes now and then.

Tomorrow though I'm putting on my royalty voyeur's hat for the Netflix rollout of season 4 of _*The Crown*_.  Not going to binge-watch it,  even though I believe they're dropping all episodes of the new season.   I need to string my watches out to take up more of this seemingly endless time of the USA trying to launch its own "new season" in DC.   Was gonna watch _*Veep *_but decided in favor of a little more distance from American politics and so to season 4 of _*The Crown*_.


----------



## Joe

I watched all 12 seasons of The Big Bang Theory on HBOMax.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Watched the first season of La Revolution on Netflix.  Like The Witcher its kind of like Game of Thrones except you just have to remember 2 sides, the aristocracy vs the commoner.  There's also a supernatural element to it.  Really enjoyed it.  It's overdubbed in English but it's the best overdub job I've seen done on Netflix.   If it wasn't for the French titles and credits you probably wouldn't even know it originates in French.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I mentioned _The Third Day_ earlier, and just got around to watching the second half.
​I wish I'd finished it earlier. Its coherence and story continuity are a whole lot better than _Lovecraft Country_.

The series takes place on a British island called Osea, which is connected to the mainland by a causeway which is only open for a short time each day. The people there are...unusual. They're a group of criminals and misfits who went there to live in peace and start over.

They're quietly menacing. They have strange religious rituals. And factions on the island are arguing over who should be their leader.

Into this comes Sam, a broken man who's still grieving over his dead little boy. Once he's on the island, events conspire to keep him there.

This forms the first three-episode arc. Then there's a second three-episode arc which initially looks _totally_ unrelated (except for the location). This part, which involves new visitors to Osea, quickly begins to add up all the weirdness. The new arrivals find themselves trapped, too, as the leadership struggle gets more intense.

What I liked about the series was that it raised a number of questions and paid off with answers fairly quickly. Each part of the second arc explains more and more of the first, until the last episode comes to a very intense resolution that unveils answers to questions you didn't know you had.

In a mystery novel this would be tantamount to withholding a vital clue from you until the last few pages, which is a no-no. Here however it reveals aspects to the characters you've been watching that put them in a whole new light. You thought you knew these people, until the end, when you realize you didn't really know them at all.

Good show.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> I mentioned _The Third Day_ earlier, and just got around to watching the second half.



On your recommendation I watched the first set. The last episode left me more confused than I’d been from the start. I decided not to continue.


----------



## Edd

Ted Lasso on Apple TV + is surprisingly good. It’s kind of anti-cringe comedy. Really sweet vibe.


----------



## Alli

Edd said:


> Ted Lasso on Apple TV + is surprisingly good. It’s kind of anti-cringe comedy. Really sweet vibe.



I keep hearing great things about it. I’m saving it for winter break. Countdown: 4 weeks.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> *Spitting Image is back!*
> 
> Finally! After too many years of will they won't they…
> 
> View attachment 661
> 
> We joined Britbox just to be able to see the new series. (Frankly, there's nowt else to watch on there.)
> 
> The first episode definitely delivered the satire, the viciousness and stiletto sharp evisceration of the original '80s series.
> 
> But… but… I did not find it as shocking as I did the original.
> We have become so jaded by bizarre behaviour, exposed to non stop "what the fuckery" since then that our guffaws and laughter is less, I dunno, spontaneous? We know our PM Pfeffel the Ovenready is a fool and buffoon ready to sell the country to the highest bidder. We know Trump is an arsehole (oh yes… quite literally) so the shock is not quite the same.
> 
> We knew Thatcher was bad and Major a grey man with zero personality. We knew Kinnock was useless and Reagan a doddard. _But I don't think we ever doubted that they were humans mostly doing what they felt was best._
> 
> Our current crop of politicos and celebs are so vacuous and so unscrupulous in their race to the top of the greasy money/ratings pole that this current SI is just less shocking.
> 
> Still, worth a watch and brilliantly done.




I must admit that I loved Spitting Image in the 1980s; the excellent visuals - stunning puppets - were one thing, but the scripts (and satire lives by its scripts) while brilliant at best, were actually pretty uneven at times; I remember the show as superlative sometimes, but, at others, almost trying too hard.

Re Mr Major, I have known people who worked for him, and negotiated with him: Some Irish interlocutors have said that he was he first British leader they ever met who not only treated them with genuine courtesy and respect, but - and this is telling - he also treated his own staff with courtesy, decency and respect.  

Personally, I think that the "grey man" facade, or exterior, was a rather carefully cultivated mask, or disguise to some degree.  Mr Major's background was very peculiar, and I think he cultivated a specific "grey" and almost anonymous persona, partly to distance himself from it, and partly to blend in successfully in the higher levels of the Tory party without alerting them to the fact that his background was nothing whatsoever like theirs, and that, by background, he had nothing in common with (and I suspect, little instinctive sympathy for) the classic, inbred, Tory, "chumocracy".


----------



## Edd

I finished Schitt’s Creek. It was so good! Love it when a show sticks the landing.


----------



## Alli

Edd said:


> I finished Schitt’s Creek. It was so good! Love it when a show sticks the landing.



That was an exceptional show. So much about it to love. Have you seen the wrap up? The show made a difference in a lot of lives.


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> That was an exceptional show. So much about it to love. Have you seen the wrap up? The show made a difference in a lot of lives.



Nope I’ll get on that.


----------



## Alli

Edd said:


> Nope I’ll get on that.



Get tissues first.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Watched the first episode of The Undoing on HBO Max.  Probably shouldn't have read one of those "Big twist ending everybody is talking about" headlines first because you can kind of predict what the twist ending might be from the first episode.  However, the end of the episode also hints at knowing what the predictable twist ending might be.  So maybe that's not it.


----------



## lizkat

Finished watching the latest season of *The Crown*. The series has now advanced into having a look at Margaret Thatcher as well as at the British royals in the time of the heir apparent's young adulthood and marriage. I can sort of understand why Buckingham Palace is already pretty frosted (or burned up, take yer pick) and apparently wants Netflix to append a disclaimer of sorts, i.e. "fiction based on fact". This even before the next season picks up (with a portrayal of Diana's demise still ahead). Be all that as it may, of course I could not stop watching.

Not sure what I think of it really.   I won't say much more because there are enough spoilers out there in the press.

However, we in the USA have Donald Trump, so whatever the British royals have come up with in real life, or whatever dialogue and behind-closed-doors antics the director and producers of The Crown suggest all that lot have said or done,  there could be nothing more penny-dreadful  and soap-opera worthy than a look behind the scenes of a monstrously narcissistic, pouting "fake king" at the helm of the USA.  For instance, who could even make up the idea of protestors floating a Trump-baby balloon over London?    The real life Queen must have enjoyed that little respite from press attention to her own travails with a dodgy set of children.   She probably hopes she'll live long enough to see Hollywood rake "King Donald" over the coals in his turn.​
Still I can see why the palace is not especially pleased by _*The Crown*_ as it wends its way from the past to however far it dares advance to the present.  In fact from the beginning, I had wondered how far they would take it, and apparently the show's creator, Peter Morgan, had second thoughts as well, having announced last January that the series will wrap with a fifth season next year... and not with a sixth as had originally been planned.  Probably just as well.  I  rather dislike drama based on real events when the filmed version practically runs in parallel with the lives of contemporary characters.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Watched My Octopus Teacher on Netflix.  Finally a documentary that answers the question can you get emotional over an octopus?  Yes, you can.  But also pretty much anything scored with a heavy dose of Cello music will tug at your empathy receptors, even a montage of Trump "So not fair" speeches.  Cello, will you use it for good or use it for evil?


----------



## Huntn

I mentioned at the other place that I was in a rut finding something good to stream. Currently trying *Outer Banks* (Netflix) and am not yet sold on it. I like a wide variety of genre.



lizkat said:


> Finished watching the latest season of *The Crown*. The series has now advanced into having a look at Margaret Thatcher as well as at the British royals in the time of the heir apparent's young adulthood and marriage. I can sort of understand why Buckingham Palace is already pretty frosted (or burned up, take yer pick) and apparently wants Netflix to append a disclaimer of sorts, i.e. "fiction based on fact". This even before the next season picks up (with a portrayal of Diana's demise still ahead). Be all that as it may, of course I could not stop watching.
> 
> Not sure what I think of it really.   I won't say much more because there are enough spoilers out there in the press.
> 
> However, we in the USA have Donald Trump, so whatever the British royals have come up with in real life, or whatever dialogue and behind-closed-doors antics the director and producers of The Crown suggest all that lot have said or done,  there could be nothing more penny-dreadful  and soap-opera worthy than a look behind the scenes of a monstrously narcissistic, pouting "fake king" at the helm of the USA.  For instance, who could even make up the idea of protestors floating a Trump-baby balloon over London?    The real life Queen must have enjoyed that little respite from press attention to her own travails with a dodgy set of children.   She probably hopes she'll live long enough to see Hollywood rake "King Donald" over the coals in his turn.​
> Still I can see why the palace is not especially pleased by _*The Crown*_ as it wends its way from the past to however far it dares advance to the present.  In fact from the beginning, I had wondered how far they would take it, and apparently the show's creator, Peter Morgan, had second thoughts as well, having announced last January that the series will wrap with a fifth season next year... and not with a sixth as had originally been planned.  Probably just as well.  I  rather dislike drama based on real events when the filmed version practically runs in parallel with the lives of contemporary characters.



What family wants their dirty laundry aired, especially when they are famous ands have somber positions to uphold? As someone said the show is centered on historical events, but filled mostly with fictitious conversation that lends itself to the facts, including documentation like Princess Di’s “in her own words” which can be seen on Netflix. I can see the hesitancy to move into the post DI era, a little too close to current events.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I started watching HBO's _The Flight Attendant_, which may or may not be your cup of tea depending on how much you can tolerate Kaley Cuoco running around in an almost constant state of near-hysteria.

For those who don't know, it's one of those stories that starts with a character having hot sex with someone and ends up with that person waking up in the morning to find the other person murdered.

This woman apparently has a lot of one night stands, and while they don't outright point to it, it's obviously a joke that this takes place in Bangkok.


----------



## Edd

Thomas Veil said:


> I started watching HBO's _The Flight Attendant_, which may or may not be your cup of tea depending on how much you can tolerate Kaley Cuoco running around in an almost constant state of near-hysteria.
> 
> For those who don't know, it's one of those stories that starts with a character having hot sex with someone and ends up with that person waking up in the morning to find the other person murdered.
> 
> This woman apparently has a lot of one night stands, and while they don't outright point to it, it's obviously a joke that this takes place in Bangkok.



I think it’s decent two episodes in. I’ve never watched Big Bang so I was unfamiliar with Cuoco as an actor but she’s fantastic in this show.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> I don't even know how many subs we have, hahaha, probably paying $500/month




Hah, I'm not quite sure what I'm shelling out now eiither.... and don't want to know right now.    But when I go looking for places to cut so the land tax will feel like a mosquito bite instead of a hammer,  I am pretty sure the streaming services are first up.  Meanwhile fun spoiling myself just having options, and I am not cutting myself out of anything until after the winter solstice passes.


----------



## JayMysteri0

If you never read the source material, you'd be shocked at how fun this comic book series was.

Really looking forward to this, and it seems Disney has some plans for the new Hawkeye

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334301306459213830/

The dog was awesome too.


----------



## Huntn

ericgtr12 said:


> I'm also using YTTV and it's by far the best service I've ever personally used. They recently went up after adding a bunch of other channels and the price is $65.00 a month but to me it's still totally worth it. I typically watch the standard networks (all with locals) and of course cable news, Comedy Central, TBS, etc.
> 
> The unlimited DVR is beyond anything I've ever used. For me it's the best of Comcast while saving over $100 a month and the control I have over it gives so much more freedom.






Alli said:


> As Eric just said, $65/month. It allows my husband and me to watch our own shows in separate rooms and DVR whatever we want. At the same time, my daughter is on our account so that she can watch New Orleans Saints football in NY. The only thing missing, and it varies by region, is the CW. But somehow, because it’s a regional thing, I can record and watch the CW shows, I just can’t watch them live.
> 
> I watch MSNBC way too much. But I also watch shows on ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox. It’s wonderful because we don’t lose tv with every storm like we did with either cable or satellite.



If I did not already say it, I’ll do a channel comparison with SlingTV.


----------



## Eric

Huntn said:


> If I did not already say it, I’ll do a channel comparison with SlingTV.



CNET has a great little comparison chart, the only notable difference here is that YTTV is now $65 a month.





It really just comes down to budget. Of course if you had your own DVR solution and an HD antenna that would cover your locals. Amazon has a great DVR that you buy once and is free to use and record all you want called the Recast I have one of these and it's really handy for recording over the air channels.


----------



## Edd

I use Hulu Live. The service started at $49 a month maybe two years ago? Going up to $70 this month. Fuckers. I actually do like the app functionality though. They got a lot of shit for their unusual interface but I‘ve always liked it.


----------



## Eric

Edd said:


> I use Hulu Live. The service started at $49 a month maybe two years ago? Going up to $70 this month. Fuckers. I actually do like the app functionality though. They got a lot of shit for their unusual interface but I‘ve always liked it.



My son loves Hulu too, I had them for a little while so I could get my Futurama fix. They all seem to be going up but all in all it's nothing near what my Comcast bill was. Seeing all those hidden fees and growing bills each month was what did it for me, I finally got fed up enough to dump them. The biggest benefit is freedom of choice with no contracts and ala carte TV with free trials is awesome, if I want to drop something I just drop it and that's it.


----------



## Alli

My local area now gets the CW on YTTV, so my life is complete. Free HBO Max with my AT&T, and I pay for Netflix, and Prime. I still watch MSNBC most of the time. LOL


----------



## Edd

ericgtr12 said:


> My son loves Hulu too, I had them for a little while so I could get my Futurama fix. They all seem to be going up but all in all it's nothing near what my Comcast bill was. Seeing all those hidden fees and growing bills each month was what did it for me, I finally got fed up enough to dump them. The biggest benefit is freedom of choice with no contracts and ala carte TV with free trials is awesome, if I want to drop something I just drop it and that's it.



The thing that kills me a bit is the price increase increments. There’s been two that I recall, both about $10. In the streaming world, that’s a fuckin ballsey move.

But, I take your point about the simplicity of it. Cancel with a click. Makes me think if it was that easy with cable, they would have lost far fewer consumers.

I doubt Comcast is suffering though. They have a virtual monopoly in my area and get at least $100 a month from us for internet. That’s the one bill in my wife’s name. She doesn’t ever mention it to me probably because she doesn’t want to hear my complaining.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I don’t know WTF happened while I was watching The Undoing it actually played the last episode for the 4th episode which lead me to believe the last 2 episodes would either explain how things got there or possibly be an alternative ending that shows how people with money get away with literal murder. But nope, just played the episodes in the wrong order.


----------



## Huntn

*The Queen’s Gambit *(Netflix 2020)- Wow, this is good, a limited series, 7 episodes following a chess prodigy from an orphanage to adulthood. It’s not a true story, but the book’s author, played chess competitively and the story is inspired by real chess prodigies and chess competition of the 1960s. Only finished Episode 1.

​


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> *The Queen’s Gambit *(Netflix 2020)- Wow, this is good, a limited series, 7 episodes following a chess prodigy from an orphanage to adulthood. It’s not a true story, but the book’s author, played chess competitively and the story is inspired by real chess prodigies and chess competition of the 1960s. Only finished Episode 1.
> 
> View attachment 1696​



This has gotten a lot of press over the last couple weeks, almost annoyingly so.  I think I'll give it a try but line by line in the synopsis there isn't one plot line I'm interested in.

I also read an article about it's one fatal flaw, Anya Taylor Joy is way too attractive for the part as the book spends a lot of time talking about how unattractive the character is and how chess helps her somewhat to improve her confidence despite that.  Fuck you, Hollywood.  While you're busy trying to atone for past your sins by trying to convince us a black father and white mother gave birth to an asian child you can't give this role to a less attractive actor?


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> This has gotten a lot of press over the last couple weeks, almost annoyingly so.  I think I'll give it a try but line by line in the synopsis there isn't one plot line I'm interested in.
> 
> I also read an article about it's one fatal flaw, Anya Taylor Joy is way too attractive for the part as the book spends a lot of time talking about how unattractive the character is and how chess helps her somewhat to improve her confidence despite that.  Fuck you, Hollywood.  While you're busy trying to atone for past your sins by trying to convince us a black father and white mother gave birth to an asian child you can't give this role to a less attractive actor?



I have not not read the book, the acting is good, so I’m not thinking how this person might look in real life , and so far there has been nothing said about her looks and feelings of being ugly.

Besides the intro, this first episode is in the orphanage when she is a child, and the atmosphere, her experience, pulled me right into the story. Shockingly, apparently if this is not fiction,  orphanages in the 1960s drugged their kids with tranquilizers to keep them orderly. And this seems to be intrical  to her early affinity to chess.

Even though it is acting , I was impressed where in the middle,of a game, she could stand up, walk away from the board while telling her opponent the next sequence of moves to them being checkmated. Now this is just the first episode, 6 more to go, so we’ll see if it holds up.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> I have not not read the book, the acting is good, so I’m not thinking how this person might look in real life , and so far there has been nothing said about her looks and feelings of being ugly.
> 
> Besides the intro, this first episode is in the orphanage when she is a child, and the atmosphere, her experience, pulled me right into the story. Shockingly, apparently if this is not fiction,  orphanages in the 1960s drugged their kids with tranquilizers to keep them orderly. And this seems to be intrical  to her early affinity to chess.
> 
> Now this is just the first episode, 6 more to go, so we’ll see if it holds up.



Of course there's no mention of her being unattractive because the actress isn't.  I just read it was is big factor in the book.  

I will have to give it a view before I pass judgement, but I feel it's just going to tick off a bunch of formuliac heart string tugging boxes, which is fine because predictable escapism has it's place, but that shouldn't elevate it to more than what it is.


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Of course there's no mention of her being unattractive because the actress isn't.  I just read it was is big factor in the book.
> 
> I will have to give it a view before I pass judgement, but I feel it's just going to tick off a bunch of formuliac heart string tugging boxes, which is fine because predictable escapism has it's place, but that shouldn't elevate it to more than what it is.



For myself, having not read the book, it’s liberating because I have nothing to compare it with  , so I judge it on its own merits and at this point, I can only say episode 1 was good, can’t yet vouch for the series yet.


----------



## Alli

This is why I refuse to watch movies based on books. The characters never measure up to my mental casting, and they choose things that I felt were unimportant, whilst leaving out details that I felt were critical to the story.

That being said, Queen’s Gambit is not my cup of tea in book or movie form. My mother watched it and finished it yesterday and then gave me her short version. She loved it and cried at the end. Definitely not for me.

My telly-watching this week has consisted of the latest installments of The Mandalorian and Next.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> This is why I refuse to watch movies based on books. The characters never measure up to my mental casting, and they choose things that I felt were unimportant, whilst leaving out details that I felt were critical to the story.




Yep, this.   Some movies are almost unrecognizable past kernel of a plot Hollywood figures will sell.

Often enough the matter of the Bechdel Test comes up (recently mentioned here in the thread on "Writing a Novel - Research Help"). In my view a particular novel might pass that test, but by time Hollywood finalizes a screen adaptation, the movie's going to flunk it. And to me this goes not just for matters of representation of women, so also: gender, class, education, plus implied norms for attributes of personality and physical appearance.

It's not even that stereotypes are insisted upon, sometimes it's more like This Is So Not A Stereotype It's The New Normal Yeah Our New Norm For Psycho Or Genius How Do You Like It Should We Turn Up The Volume And Make It More Turquoise?​
The process of squashing a complex novel into a Hollywood film is not really known to me but one can get the impression it's like feeding a box of exquisite _petits-four_s into a jello-making machine: "Lime this time, we nailed it!"

So, when a movie comes out and I realize it's based on a novel I've meant to read but haven't got to,  I may elect to see the movie first and then read the book.   Might not be saving the best parts for last,  but at least if the movie disappointed me, then that sequence of exposure sometimes redeems the writer in my eyes and I may read more works by the same author.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> The process of squashing a complex novel into a Hollywood film is not really known to me but one can get the impression it's like feeding a box of exquisite _petits-four_s into a jello-making machine: "Lime this time, we nailed it!"



I do make exceptions for short stories, but they don’t do that often enough.


----------



## Huntn

Huntn said:


> *The Queen’s Gambit *(Netflix 2020)- Wow, this is good, a limited series, 7 episodes following a chess prodigy from an orphanage to adulthood. It’s not a true story, but the book’s author, played chess competitively and the story is inspired by real chess prodigies and chess competition of the 1960s. Only finished Episode 1.
> 
> View attachment 1696​



Completed episode 3 and it’s holding up nicely.


----------



## Edd

I completed Queens G a couple weeks ago and am unfamiliar with the book. It‘s an easy watch; it’s kind of like she has superpowers chess-wise. They certainly didn’t play down her attractiveness. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I started the first episode of The Queen's Gambit, fell asleep, and don't think I'll be going back to it.  In what I did see it did seem to back up my perception that its not for me.  

Planning to check out the first episode of Your Honor, the new Bryan Cranston series.

Bryan Cranston stars as a judge confronting his convictions when his son is involved in a hit and run that embroils an organized crime family. He faces impossible choices and discovers how far a father will go to save his son's life.


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I started the first episode of The Queen's Gambit, fell asleep, and don't think I'll be going back to it.  In what I did see it did seem to back up my perception that its not for me.
> 
> Planning to check out the first episode of Your Honor, the new Bryan Cranston series.
> 
> Bryan Cranston stars as a judge confronting his convictions when his son is involved in a hit and run that embroils an organized crime family. He faces impossible choices and discovers how far a father will go to save his son's life.



We are all different in our expectations. 5 Episides into The Queen’s Gambit and both the wife and I are glued to it, good performances, interesting psychological profiles and characters. One more sitting will finish us up.


----------



## Huntn

Just finished *The Queen’s Gambit*, big thumbs up, this is a quality, human interest story telling even if it is fictional. The critique of this compared to the book, was in the book the lead character was not attractive and struggled with insecurity. In this production there are outsider issues, self destructive issues, and dependency on drugs, but not because of being unattractive physically, just being different and ironically the character‘s intro into drugs was forced on her by the system and it also awoken an ability within her to play chess.

I was going to post the trailer, but this is more info than you want imo. It’s better to start with an orphan at the beginning.


----------



## Alli

If any of you liked Shaun of the Dead, Run Fat Boy Run, or Hot Fuzz...they’ve done it again. This time it’s a sitcom called Truth Seekers. Hilarious! Available on Prime.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don’t know WTF happened while I was watching The Undoing it actually played the last episode for the 4th episode which lead me to believe the last 2 episodes would either explain how things got there or possibly be an alternative ending that shows how people with money get away with literal murder. But nope, just played the episodes in the wrong order.



Believe it or not, I saw something like that years ago.

NBC was repeating a two-part TV adaptation of “Frankenstein”. I forget which night it was, but they either started off part two on the first night or part one on the second night, then realized their mistake, went to a commercial, and came back with the movie in its proper order.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> If any of you liked Shaun of the Dead, Run Fat Boy Run, or Hot Fuzz...they’ve done it again. This time it’s a sitcom called Truth Seekers. Hilarious! Available on Prime.



I'm 4 episodes deep.  Good stuff.


----------



## Huntn

Tried *The 4400* (2094-2008) a CW show, appearing on Netflix. A meteor/comet like object streaks towards Earth to deposit 4400 people previously abducted from as far back as 1945. It seemed to have potential as these people have abilities that are not at first apparant to the authorities who release them after 6weeks back into the world. Alas, it lost me by the end of episode 1 because it lacked an edge.

On the other hand I made it through episode 1 of *iZombie* (2015-2019) Sci-Fi/CW Network show currently on Netflix with a surprisingly 90% Rotten Tomatoes score. This is a comedy drama with a very implausible basis, a doctor bitten during an isolated zombie outbreak wakes up as a cognizant walking dead. Besides her hair turning white and a new pale complexion, she looks normal. And as an employee at the morgue where  brains are readily available for dining, she becomes aware that eating brains gives her some memories of the person’s brain she eats often victems of foul play and becomes involved in a police investigation. I’ll watch another with no gurauntee how long I’ll last. 


​


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> Tried *The 4400* (2094-2008) a CW show, appearing on Netflix. A meteor/comet like object streaks towards Earth to deposit 4400 people previously abducted from as far back as 1945. It seemed to have potential as these people have abilities that are not at first apparant to the authorities who release them after 6weeks back into the world. Alas, it lost me by the end of episode 1 because it lacked an edge.
> 
> On the other hand I made it through episode 1 of *iZombie* (2015-2019) Sci-Fi/CW Network show currently on Netflix with a surprisingly 90% Rotten Tomatoes score. This is a comedy drama with a very implausible basis, a doctor bitten during an isolated zombie outbreak wakes up as a cognizant walking dead. Besides her hair turning white and a new pale complexion, she looks normal. And as an employee at the morgue where brains are readily available for dining, she becomes aware that eating brains gives her some memories of the person’s brain she eats often victems of foul play and becomes involved in a police investigation. I’ll watch another with no gurauntee how long I’ll last.
> 
> View attachment 1808​



I watched both those shows when they originally aired. IZombie was pretty consistent, with only one mediocre season. Even the series wrap-up was relatively satisfying.

The 4400 got better with each subsequent season, but never got the chance for an ending.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Coming soon for the queue list...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337197803483742214/


----------



## Huntn

Started *Alias Grace* (2017 Netflix) a TV miniseries period piece set in Canada, by the same author of *The Hand Maiden’s Tale*,  about a teen who was locked up for her part in a murder, a clergyman who thinks justice was not served, and a psychiatrist who consequently has a series of interviews with her. We just watched Episode 1, it could be described as slow, but I’m interested enough to see where it goes. There are 6 episodes.

​


----------



## Alli

Started the Flight Attendant yesterday, after reading comments on it here. Love it! Two episodes left, which I will probably get to after my football game.


----------



## Huntn

Huntn said:


> Started *Alias Grace* (2017 Netflix) a TV miniseries period piece set in Canada, by the same author of *The Hand Maiden’s Tale*,  about a teen who was locked up for her part in a murder, a clergyman who thinks justice was not served, and a psychiatrist who consequently has a series of interviews with her. We just watched Episode 1, it could be described as slow, but I’m interested enough to see where it goes. There are 6 episodes.
> 
> View attachment 1847​



Just finished Alias Grace and I recommend it with the caveat that it is a slow story, the performances and character studies held my interest. There was  a double homicide in the past, but most of the story is about the main character, Grace, her life growing up poor, with an abusive father, as a servant in the homes of the wealthy and not having much control of her life, locked into the role of hired servant, until the murder, and then locked away in an insane asylum for 15 years. My impression, but I could be mistaken, is that I would  not have liked the book, other than a portrait of a servant girl’s life and the condition of women in certain classes in the mid 19th Century.

Has anyone seen this or read the story? What do you make of it?

One thing the Character said about religion and the concept of  Divne Grace was very perceptive, coming from the mind of the author. The character hears a sermon in church about Divine Grace and her thoughts are from both the series and the book:

_and I said to myself that if you could not get Divine Grace by praying for it, or any other way, or ever know if you had it or not, then you might as well forget about the whole matter, and go about your own business, because whether you would be damned or saved was no concern of yours. There is no use crying over spilt milk if you don't know whether the milk is spilt or not, and if God alone knew, then God alone could tidy it up if necessary._








						Alias Grace
					

Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace




					bookfrom.net


----------



## Thomas Veil

Alli said:


> If any of you liked Shaun of the Dead...



I had no idea until I looked it up just now what kind of movie "Shaun of the Dead" was. It sounded kind of stupid to me, but from what I'm reading it sounds a bit like a companion piece to "The World's End", which was charmingly goofy.

But I'm getting away from TV. So to make up for it, I'll stay in the horror comedy vein by mentioning that I was surprised to find _Ash vs. The Living Dead_ kind of...blah. Some TV adaptations of movies just don't click, and this was one of them. I don't know, maybe it was the new supporting characters. They never seemed that interesting to me, so I never got beyond three episodes.


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> Just finished Alias Grace and I recommend it with the caveat that it is a slow story, the performances and character studies held my interest. There was  a double homicide in the past, but most of the story is about the main character, Grace, her life growing up poor, with an abusive father, as a servant in the homes of the wealthy and not having much control of her life, locked into the role of hired servant, until the murder, and then locked away in an insane asylum for 15 years. My impression, but I could be mistaken, is that I would  not have liked the book, other than a portrait of a servant girl’s life and the condition of women in certain classes in the mid 19th Century.
> 
> Has anyone seen this or read the story? What do you make of it?
> 
> One thing the Character said about religion and the concept of  Divne Grace was very perceptive, coming from the mind of the author. The character hears a sermon in church about Divine Grace and her thoughts are from both the series and the book:
> 
> _and I said to myself that if you could not get Divine Grace by praying for it, or any other way, or ever know if you had it or not, then you might as well forget about the whole matter, and go about your own business, because whether you would be damned or saved was no concern of yours. There is no use crying over spilt milk if you don't know whether the milk is spilt or not, and if God alone knew, then God alone could tidy it up if necessary._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alias Grace
> 
> 
> Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bookfrom.net




I might try the book first.   Thanks for the commentary, the series does sound interesting.


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> I might try the book first.   Thanks for the commentary, the series does sound interesting.



There are a couple of events I did not mention which lift intrigue, one more than the other, and the Doctor who interviews her.


----------



## Edd

The new Bee Gees documentary on HBO is great! Watch with your best available sound. I’ll probably have it on again just for tunes in the background.


----------



## Joe

I binged all 12 seasons of The Big Bang Theory lol


----------



## SuperMatt

JagRunner said:


> I binged all 12 seasons of The Big Bang Theory lol



I never could watch more than 12 minutes of that without changing the channel. Maybe it‘s a generational thing? I am shocked that it was so popular, even resulting in a spinoff!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> I never could watch more than 12 minutes of that without changing the channel. Maybe it‘s a generational thing? I am shocked that it was so popular, even resulting in a spinoff!




That's my girlfriend's favorite sitcom and I've had to sit through many episodes.  Every time I feel like I jumped into a time machine to watch a show before there were better options (even though there were better options even before that show aired).  I too am surprised by its popularity and how long it was on the air. It could be a generation thing.  My girlfriend is 7 years younger than me.   My height of sitcoms was Friends and Seinfeld followed by a big gap of I can't remember.  Next thing that kept my interest was Arrested Development and I haven't been able to go back to audience laughter sitcoms sense.


----------



## Alli

Watched the finale of the Flight Attendant today. Who would have guessed?!


----------



## Joe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> That's my girlfriend's favorite sitcom and I've had to sit through many episodes.  Every time I feel like I jumped into a time machine to watch a show before there were better options (even though there were better options even before that show aired).  I too am surprised by its popularity and how long it was on the air. It could be a generation thing.  My girlfriend is 7 years younger than me.   My height of sitcoms was Friends and Seinfeld followed by a big gap of I can't remember.  Next thing that kept my interest was Arrested Development and I haven't been able to go back to audience laughter sitcoms sense.




It was my older sisters favorite show. She passed away in 2014 and every time I saw commercials for it or reruns on TV it would remind me of her because she loved that show and would talk about it all the time. 

So when I saw HBOMax had all 12 seasons I told myself I would watch it in her memory. I actually enjoyed the series. And Jim Parsons is a Texas boy.


----------



## Huntn

​
The Boys (Amazon Prime 2019-) 2 seasons so far. The first time I watched Episode 1, I quit. The story- corporatized, in some/many cases evil super heroes turned me off. I don’t know what changed, but this time I embraced this story concept, as a new idealistic hero, Starlight, joins the group and has her eyes opened. I’m enjoying all of the characters especially Karl Urban. Two episodes in.


----------



## MarkusL

SuperMatt said:


> I never could watch more than 12 minutes of that without changing the channel. Maybe it‘s a generational thing? I am shocked that it was so popular, even resulting in a spinoff!



It may be a diagnosis thing. Sheldon is an exaggerated version of myself and I enjoyed the show quite a lot.


----------



## DT

We don't do much in the way of network programming, definitely not any 1/2 hour network sitcoms or dramas really either, except for much older stuff we occasionally watch from streaming services (like Seinfeld). 

There's so much fantastic original programming on premium networks and services, we can't even get through __that__.

Right now the wife is binging The Mandalorian, S1, to catch up to me in S2E3 (where I pumped the brakes).  This is a show, I originally sort of poo-poo'ed, the whole "baby Yoda" thing was instantly on my nerves, I watched the first couple during a D+ trial while were OOT last year for Thanksgiving, not much time, so kind of forgot about it. Then since we have a full on D+ sub (mostly for The Simpsons, f*** you Disney ...), I finally got around to really watching, and making sure I did the first 4, took a break, came back in a couple of days, finished the rest of S1.

I got hooked, and S2 is even better, at least the first few EPs.  Jon Favreau totally gets it.

So to frame this, I'm not a SW goober, I was really into SW as a kid, as an adult, I was appalled by the prequels, I found the sequel trilogy to be a mixed bag, but one thing that was lost since the originals, was the feel of adventure.  Of the characters moving through a smaller, more detailed world that shows the "nuts and bolts", it being gritty __but__ not dark, the original vibe was a more of a western, and The Mandalorian gets it just right, it's The Man with No Name, it's pulp, a serial from the 50s, there's a sense of time and place, even for non-fanbois.  It's spectacularly filmed (some of the tech they're using it just mind blowing), great music, direction (some amazing "guest" directors in addition to show runner/creator Jon Favreau) characters, each episode is both nicely contained and contributing to an overarching series plot(s), and in a nice, tight 35-40 minute runtime.  It's astounding that this is a "TV show".

If you like Clint Eastwood westerns, space opera, Indiana Jones, the original SW trilogy, Timothy Zahn's writing (both his SW and non-SW work), Serenity/Firefly, GOT, The Expanse.

!__do__it__!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> We don't do much in the way of network programming, definitely not any 1/2 hour network sitcoms or dramas really either, except for much older stuff we occasionally watch from streaming services (like Seinfeld).
> 
> There's so much fantastic original programming on premium networks and services, we can't even get through __that__.
> 
> Right now the wife is binging The Mandalorian, S1, to catch up to me in S2E3 (where I pumped the brakes).  This is a show, I originally sort of poo-poo'ed, the whole "baby Yoda" thing was instantly on my nerves, I watched the first couple during a D+ trial while were OOT last year for Thanksgiving, not much time, so kind of forgot about it. Then since we have a full on D+ sub (mostly for The Simpsons, f*** you Disney ...), I finally got around to really watching, and making sure I did the first 4, took a break, came back in a couple of days, finished the rest of S1.
> 
> I got hooked, and S2 is even better, at least the first few EPs.  Jon Favreau totally gets it.
> 
> So to frame this, I'm not a SW goober, I was really into SW as a kid, as an adult, I was appalled by the prequels, I found the sequel trilogy to be a mixed bag, but one thing that was lost since the originals, was the feel of adventure.  Of the characters moving through a smaller, more detailed world that shows the "nuts and bolts", it being gritty __but__ not dark, the original vibe was a more of a western, and The Mandalorian gets it just right, it's The Man with No Name, it's pulp, a serial from the 50s, there's a sense of time and place, even for non-fanbois.  It's spectacularly filmed (some of the tech they're using it just mind blowing), great music, direction (some amazing "guest" directors in addition to show runner/creator Jon Favreau) characters, each episode is both nicely contained and contributing to an overarching series plot(s), and in a nice, tight 35-40 minute runtime.  It's astounding that this is a "TV show".
> 
> If you like Clint Eastwood westerns, space opera, Indiana Jones, the original SW trilogy, Timothy Zahn's writing (both his SW and non-SW work), Serenity/Firefly, GOT, The Expanse.
> 
> !__do__it__!




Let me preface this by saying I’ve never been a big Star Wars guy. I’ve  seen all the movies but I don’t get all excited about the characters or through plots. 

With that said I thought The Mandalorian was weak and I couldn’t get past the fourth episode. Every episode was the same arc with different costumed characters. I believe the concept of baby Yoda was born from “make us a merchandising goldmine.” The writing reminded me of something that would air on the free original networks that I have no idea how they still exist with their low bar quality and a zillion competitors. I fully believe if it wasn’t propped up by the Star Wars nostalgia it would have been cancelled.

Other than that I don’t really have an opinion.


----------



## DT

I'm not really a "Star Wars" guy either, but it's really +fun+.   It's straightforward enough to be old school adventurously simple, it's got some "secret" plot points, I felt the way you did, I may even tried to start it twice (I said once above, but I think we did another D+ trial, and I watched a few again).  I saw a review of S2, which BTW, really amps things up, introduces some really fun plot points (at least through E3 or wherever I stopped), but their main contention it continues to improve as it veers from the main SW story.

This is one of those shows where it's REALLY easy to get cranky over the baby Yoda thing, to take a hard stance of, "I don't like it because it's based on popular IP", trust me, I get that.

Sam Esmail, the incredible creator/writer/director of Mr. Robot, had some great analysis of it through S2 on a recent podcast.  After I listened to it, I was like, "Yes, that's totally it".


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> I'm not really a "Star Wars" guy either, but it's really +fun+.   It's straightforward enough to be old school adventurously simple, it's got some "secret" plot points, I felt the way you did, I may even tried to start it twice (I said once above, but I think we did another D+ trial, and I watched a few again).  I saw a review of S2, which BTW, really amps things up, introduces some really fun plot points (at least through E3 or wherever I stopped), but their main contention it continues to improve as it veers from the main SW story.
> 
> This is one of those shows where it's REALLY easy to get cranky over the baby Yoda thing, to take a hard stance of, "I don't like it because it's based on popular IP", trust me, I get that.
> 
> Sam Esmail, the incredible creator/writer/director of Mr. Robot, had some great analysis of it through S2 on a recent podcast.  After I listened to it, I was like, "Yes, that's totally it".




To be fair I think I was probably expecting more out of it than possibly even a Star Wars Fan.  I was expecting a little more Battlestar Gallactica and a little less Cartoon Network.  I was expecting a little more deep drawn out character development over the season, but instead they almost did the exact opposite.  Each episode probably could have been an entire season if they really wanted you to give a shit about what was going on, but instead they overcame an insurmountable obstacle in 20 minutes and then hit the road.   It's like they took the imagineers and instead of having design a themed ride, they showed them a themed ride and told them to turn it into a script.


----------



## Alli

MarkusL said:


> It may be a diagnosis thing. Sheldon is an exaggerated version of myself and I enjoyed the show quite a lot.



I’m more of a Leonard.


Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Every episode was the same arc with different costumed characters.



I thought that too up until the final episode of season 1. And then I thought - oh, this could get interesting. Sure enough, season 2 was really good. REALLY good. I like the fact that they have regulars that they can return to for help, and am looking forward to the Book of Boba Fett.


----------



## lizkat

Former President Obama has shared his 2020 lists of TV, movies, books... (yeah including his own memoir of course LOL!)









						Watch and read like Barack Obama: 44 shares his favorite films, books and TV of 2020
					

Former President Obama's 2020 culture picks include "Ma Rainey's Black Bottom" and "Better Call Saul." He also included 17 books and a plug for his memoir.




					www.latimes.com
				






> In literature, 44 listed an eclectic mix of 17 books, “deliberately omitting” “A Promised Land” — though he affably described it as “a pretty good book” in a tweet.


----------



## Huntn

Today my wife discovered the series *Downton Abbey *(PBS 2010-15)  on The BritBox App (subscription) available for viewing. We watched it during the initial showing. What a great show where a missing snuff box makes for the highest of drama! 

​


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> Today my wife discovered the series *Downton Abbey *(PBS 2010-15) on The BritBox App (subscription) available for viewing. We watched it during the initial showing. What a great show where a missing snuff box makes for the highest of drama!
> 
> View attachment 2208​





I admit to having bought that whole series and I do binge-rewatch seasons of it now and then.  Some of my kin make fun of me saying stuff like "Coming from a little farm with a two-hole privy outside you watch sanitized versions of how things were done back in the old country and buy into it _*for the costumes*_?!"

Well yeah,,,  and for the food porn.   Kedgeree...  whole salmon....


----------



## Mark

Huntn said:


> Today my wife discovered the series *Downton Abbey *(PBS 2010-15) on The BritBox App (subscription) available for viewing. We watched it during the initial showing. What a great show where a missing snuff box makes for the highest of drama!
> 
> View attachment 2208​



i only watched it earlier this past year. 
what impressed me about Downton Abbey was its ability (and intent) to make real the surrounding world's impacts on both classes. both upstairs and downstairs. 
i also found myself constantly rooting for the irish husband.  LOL.

i stayed away from Downton for so long, despite the acclaim. but was glad i had time during earlier COVID stay-in days.
it did make me remember, however, when Upstairs, Downstairs was originally broadcast on PBS in the USA that people would actually stay at home that evening to be able to watch it. i did. 
a few years later, there was Chariots of Fire that also captured the attention of millions of Americans in the same way.


----------



## Alli

Mark said:


> when Upstairs, Downstairs was originally broadcast on PBS in the USA that people would actually stay at home that evening to be able to watch it. i did.



I loved Upstairs, Downstairs! I also made sure to catch it live each week. Never felt like watching Downton though.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I loved Upstairs, Downstairs! I also made sure to catch it live each week. Never felt like watching Downton though.



In Downtown Abbey I quite fell in love with portrayals of some of the characters, like the cook Mrs. Patmore and cook's assistant Daisy;  head housemaid Anna and housekeeper Mrs. Hughes were also wonderful.  I guess it wasn't just the costumes and props and general ambience after all...


----------



## Huntn

Mark said:


> i only watched it earlier this past year.
> what impressed me about Downton Abbey was its ability (and intent) to make real the surrounding world's impacts on both classes. both upstairs and downstairs.
> i also found myself constantly rooting for the irish husband.  LOL.
> 
> i stayed away from Downton for so long, despite the acclaim. but was glad i had time during earlier COVID stay-in days.
> it did make me remember, however, when Upstairs, Downstairs was originally broadcast on PBS in the USA that people would actually stay at home that evening to be able to watch it. i did.
> a few years later, there was Chariots of Fire that also captured the attention of millions of Americans in the same way.






Alli said:


> I loved Upstairs, Downstairs! I also made sure to catch it live each week. Never felt like watching Downton though.



We watched the entire UD Series after the fact on Netflix I think. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Watched the first episode of Bridgerton on Netflix.  All the reviews promised hot over the top sex scenes.  Based on what I saw I have a question.  When did the Amish start doing Netflix series reviews?  Only the Amish would consider a little side boob over the top.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Let me preface this by saying I’ve never been a big Star Wars guy.






DT said:


> I'm not really a "Star Wars" guy either




At last I don’t feel quite so alone.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Thomas Veil said:


> At last I don’t feel quite so alone.




It wasn’t until recently that I was able to come out of the straight guy who doesn’t follow sports closet. It was quite freeing and as a bonus I discovered announcing that is also an instant small talk killer which I’m also not a fan of. Now I just need to muster the courage to respond to “So what do you do for a living?” with “Do you really care and why?” and my metamorphosis will be complete.


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Watched the first episode of Bridgerton on Netflix.  All the reviews promised hot over the top sex scenes.  Based on what I saw I have a question.  When did the Amish start doing Netflix series reviews?  Only the Amish would consider a little side boob over the top.



Any good?


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> It wasn’t until recently that I was able to come out of the straight guy who doesn’t follow sports closet. It was quite freeing and as a bonus I discovered announcing that is also an instant small talk killer which I’m also not a fan of.




I've been loud and proud about not watching most sports, and certainly not being a fan of / following / using the "we" in the content of a team kind of person.  Hell, the wife was watching football years ago while I was watching Buffy and/or Angel.   I do keep up with the NFL, but very casually, I might occasionally check some NHL scores, zero in the way of college sports.  I follow a little motorsports, specific events like the 24 Hour at Daytona (international sports car type racing).

However, I do/have surfed, SUP, ski, kayak, climbed, done a ton of off road biking and cycling, practiced a couple of MAs for years, I can step into a 4x4 pickup game, mix it up with a football, I'm decently "athletic".  It's funny to watch the uncoordinated little boys in their silky NBA costumes, obsessed with stats, try to play some ball (I have a nephew like this ...), where someone like me doesn't have much interest but could actually play. 




Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Now I just need to muster the courage to respond to “So what do you do for a living?” with “Do you really care and why?” and my metamorphosis will be complete.




Ha!  I just answer with some long, semi-incoherent, barely factual spew


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> Any good?



It’s not bad, but definitely geared towards people into aristocrat romance and gossip novels.  

Interestingly they have some minorities in aristocrat roles which I’m going to assume isn’t accurate to the time in predominantly white countries.  It doesn’t ruin it or take you out of it but there still is an initial forced equality decision feeling to it.  At least they didn’t go to the extreme of every member of a blood related family is a different race.  I’m talking to you Disney with your live plays.


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> It’s not bad, but definitely geared towards people into aristocrat romance and gossip novels.
> 
> Interestingly they have some minorities in aristocrat roles which I’m going to assume isn’t accurate to the time in predominantly white countries.  It doesn’t ruin it or take you out of it but there still is an initial forced equality decision feeling to it.  At least they didn’t go to the extreme of every member of a blood related family is a different race.  I’m talking to you Disney with your live plays.



I discovered that was the show my wife was watching but decided she did not like it, and not because of the minority roles who seemed out of place in this story. I understand the reason why, but I think it is a form of political correctness that is excessive and diminishes the impact of any story. Think in reverse if you inserted white actors to play slaves in a story about the black experience in America. No one would appreciate that.


----------



## Thomas Veil

The best Christmas present I got, which I'm currently bingeing, is a box set of _Green Acres, _all six seasons. I'd wanted to buy the show for years, but only the first three seasons were available.

My patience has been rewarded however. (Well it hasn't exactly been _rewarded_. I don't think they give rewards for shows. Although they do have the Emmys. Or is that the Oscars? Or maybe it was the Tonys. You know, I had an Uncle Tony once. In fact, I had an Uncle Oscar. Then there was my Uncle Emmy. He was the one who never married. Although I think my Uncle Tony and Uncle Oscar were married. I'm not sure if it was to each other. What were we talking about?)

Anyway, it's one of my all time favorite repeat-watchable TV shows. Said favorites including Hank Kimball, who until Donald Trump came along was television's leading purveyor of random verbal idiocy; the often surreal plots involving tractors, pigs, ladders and square egg-laying chickens; and those wonderfully insane fourth wall-breaking credits.






Yes sir. Green Acres, I am there.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Finally watched the last episode of Raised by Wolves.  WTF was that?  I know it's science fiction, but come on.  It was right up there with Stephen King giant spider ending fails, and not far from being exactly that.  I was already kind of losing interest half way through the season, but that ending really jumped the shark for me.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Finally watched the last episode of Raised by Wolves.  WTF was that?  I know it's science fiction, but come on.  It was right up there with Stephen King giant spider ending fails, and not far from being exactly that.  I was already kind of losing interest half way through the season, but that ending really jumped the shark for me.



It just brings you completely into the Alien universe.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> It just brings you completely into the Alien universe.




Hmm.  Is that really where they are going with it?  I found the SPOILER ALERT flying snake quite silly, not to mention the “dig a hole deep enough and you’ll pop up in China” scene.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Hmm.  Is that really where they are going with it?  I found the SPOILER ALERT flying snake quite silly, not to mention the “dig a hole deep enough and you’ll pop up in China” scene.



Think Alien: Covenant. It’s really that simple.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> Think Alien: Covenant. It’s really that simple.




Well, I still don't like it.


----------



## DT

Finished up the Mandalorian S2.  Season 2 is the last one available, but it's been greenlit (shocker ...) for S3.  There's also 2 spinoff series on deck, I believe one is specifically a "limited series", not mentioning any specifics as it's a bit spoilerific 

Speaking of spoilers, holy hell, that season ending?  I semi-lost my mind and like I mentioned I'm not even a SW nerd, though, this series woke something inside me ... my inner nerd has been released!

Anyway, it's so much fun, again, we're the anti-cutsie, don't watch network, dislike most "rom-coms".  We like dark / comedy / action like The Boys, gritty shows like Deadwood, loved Fleabag, Mindhunter, Succession, The Watchman, this isn't totally in our sweet spot, but it was __terrific__.

Oh, and I'll leave this here, hahahaha


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Started watching Equinox on Netflix. All these white people practicing ancient pagan rituals movies and series get the same thing wrong. When white people get together to get drunk and/or high and commune with nature and the spiritual world, when they start banging on percussion it doesn’t sound like a well practiced marching band. It sounds like they are throwing the entire contents of your kitchen down an endless staircase.  If you're lucky maybe 2 people will be playing in time together.  Everybody else is off on their own timing and "groove", if you could even call it that.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Haven't revisited Bridgerton, but something has been bothering me about it that I feel falls under the outrage hypocrites umbrella.  People get outraged about teen girls being portrayed sexually, but I guess its ok when the actress playing a part is of legal age but she clearly looks like she isn't in the role she's portraying?  Do they honestly believe child predators make that distinction?  The jury of public opinion doesn't seem to make that distinction in real life when the girl lying about her age is a factor in a case. "Well she looks young and therefore he's a pedophile."


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Haven't revisited Bridgerton, but something has been bothering me about it that I feel falls under the outrage hypocrites umbrella.  People get outraged about teen girls being portrayed sexually, but I guess its ok when the actress playing a part is of legal age but she clearly looks like she isn't in the role she's portraying?  Do they honestly believe child predators make that distinction?  The jury of public opinion doesn't seem to make that distinction in real life when the girl lying about her age is a factor in a case. "Well she looks young and therefore he's a pedophile."



Are you talking about Bridgeston?


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> Finished watching the latest season of *The Crown*. The series has now advanced into having a look at Margaret Thatcher as well as at the British royals in the time of the heir apparent's young adulthood and marriage. I can sort of understand why Buckingham Palace is already pretty frosted (or burned up, take yer pick) and apparently wants Netflix to append a disclaimer of sorts, i.e. "fiction based on fact". This even before the next season picks up (with a portrayal of Diana's demise still ahead). Be all that as it may, of course I could not stop watching.
> 
> Not sure what I think of it really.   I won't say much more because there are enough spoilers out there in the press.
> 
> However, we in the USA have Donald Trump, so whatever the British royals have come up with in real life, or whatever dialogue and behind-closed-doors antics the director and producers of The Crown suggest all that lot have said or done,  there could be nothing more penny-dreadful  and soap-opera worthy than a look behind the scenes of a monstrously narcissistic, pouting "fake king" at the helm of the USA.  For instance, who could even make up the idea of protestors floating a Trump-baby balloon over London?    The real life Queen must have enjoyed that little respite from press attention to her own travails with a dodgy set of children.   She probably hopes she'll live long enough to see Hollywood rake "King Donald" over the coals in his turn.​
> Still I can see why the palace is not especially pleased by _*The Crown*_ as it wends its way from the past to however far it dares advance to the present.  In fact from the beginning, I had wondered how far they would take it, and apparently the show's creator, Peter Morgan, had second thoughts as well, having announced last January that the series will wrap with a fifth season next year... and not with a sixth as had originally been planned.  Probably just as well.  I  rather dislike drama based on real events when the filmed version practically runs in parallel with the lives of contemporary characters.



We just wrapped up the entire series to date and I have several different thoughts both good and bad about the show but the one thing I can't deny is the production value is absolutely top notch. No expense was spared, the locations and times they film scenes are carefully considered which makes the entire thing like beautifully lit painting in motion.

Overall, it's a show about entitlement and rich people problems that is sometimes hard to stomach, such as Prince Philip complaining about his 80,000 sq ft residence as if were living in squalor as regular working class British citizens are struggling to make ends meet. However, they have the same family drama as the rest of us, just with no limits on money.

The writing is exceptional and the story lines gripping, this is best quality show since GoT in my opinion. It's hard to turn away from it, even when their sense of entitlement becomes offensive. I could not recommend a show more.


----------



## User.45

Started watching Home on Apple TV. I'm shocked how captivating it is (I put it in for something non-toxic in the background while I'm digging in The Cancer Genome Atlas).

The Chicago episode really warmed my heart. 









						Home | Apple TV+
					

Discover the groundbreaking ideas and inspiring stories behind the world’s most imaginative dwellings. In this globe-spanning docuseries, meet the vis…




					tv.apple.com


----------



## Alli

How about the new series The Watch? Really clever sci-fi.


----------



## Huntn

​*Roman Empire* (2016-2019) Netflix- Two episodes in and this is an excellent series, part enactments and part documentary, with ample nudity ,  with historians commenting on events periodically. I’ll assume this is an accurate history shown.

The series starts with Marcus Aurelius (121- 180AD) and his son Commodus. If you watched *Gladiator* (2000) so far no Spaniard, and no snuffing the old man with a pillow.  On the Germanic frontier, the old man died of Antonine Plague that knocked the Roman Empire back on it’s heals. After Aurelius dies, Commodus says _to hell with this decade+ long war, _signs a treaty with the Germanic Tribes and heads for Rome as Emperor.

And for those who watched *Rome* (HBO) this is approx 200 years after Julius Caesar. 

*Note*: Finished Season 1 of *Upload * (2020), not great but good enough to continue when Season 2 pops up.


----------



## Arkitect

Huntn said:


> View attachment 2833​*Roman Empire* (2016-2019) Netflix- Two episodes in and this is an excellent series, part enactments and part documentary, with ample nudity ,  with historians commenting on events periodically. I’ll assume this is an accurate history shown.
> 
> The series starts with Marcus Aurelius (121- 180AD) and his son Commodus. If you watched *Gladiator* (2000) so far no Spaniard, and no snuffing the old man with a pillow.  On the Germanic frontier, the old man died of Antonine Plague that knocked the Roman Empire back on it’s heals. After Aurelius dies, Commodus says _to hell with this decade+ long war, _signs a treaty with the Germanic Tribes and heads for Rome as Emperor.
> 
> And for those who watched *Rome* (HBO) this is approx 200 years after Julius Caesar.
> 
> *Note*: Finished Season 1 of *Upload * (2020), not great but good enough to continue when Season 2 pops up.



Hmmmm.

Hope this doesn't sound too harsh, but… I have to confess I found this series excruciatingly bad.

I laughed like a drain during Episode 1. Caesar "Action Hero". Jesus wept.
This vain, slightly effeminate man with a balding patch, reborn as an all-muscle hunka-hunka dola!
Fighting off 2, 3 4 "barbarians" with breathless voice-over and slowly rising ersatz "epic movie" music score?

*barf*

Wrong military equipment and a Rome that is architecturally wrong in all respects.

It is a terrible example of dumbing down history and "ample nudity" is hardly a good yardstick. 

On the other hand, that applies to pretty much everything "factual" on TV nowadays. Lots of sensationalism and zero substance.



You'd do better with this:


----------



## Joe

Don't judge me.....but I watched "Love Life" on HBOMax with Anna Kendrick. 

I was looking for a new show to watch and I saw that on HBOMax and said what the hell. It was surprisingly good.  Season 1 is 10 episodes and its been approved for a 2nd season. 

It pretty much follows Darby Carter's (Anna Kendricks) struggles with dating, romance, friendships, and her relationship with her mother. I liked it lol


----------



## Alli

JagRunner said:


> Don't judge me.....but I watched "Love Life" on HBOMax with Anna Kendrick.
> 
> I was looking for a new show to watch and I saw that on HBOMax and said what the hell. It was surprisingly good.  Season 1 is 10 episodes and its been approved for a 2nd season.
> 
> It pretty much follows Darby Carter's (Anna Kendricks) struggles with dating, romance, friendships, and her relationship with her mother. I liked it lol



Ugh.

I’m going to start Wandavision.


----------



## User.45

JagRunner said:


> Don't judge me.....but I watched "Love Life" on HBOMax with Anna Kendrick.
> 
> I was looking for a new show to watch and I saw that on HBOMax and said what the hell. It was surprisingly good.  Season 1 is 10 episodes and its been approved for a 2nd season.
> 
> It pretty much follows Darby Carter's (Anna Kendricks) struggles with dating, romance, friendships, and her relationship with her mother. I liked it lol



It was good indeed, which shocked me too. They've created good characters that I've recognized plenty of friends from my late 20s. They've also adequately targeted a neglected audience: new parents.


----------



## Eric

Forgive me if I haven't read through every post of this thread but has anyone taken a look at Discovery Plus? For $6.99 a month you a TON of content ad free from all of their networks, History, Science, Discover, TLC, Food Network, Cooking Channel, etc all streaming every single season and episodes (seemingly) of their shows. Best money I'm spending on streaming content to date IMO.


----------



## Huntn

Arkitect said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Hope this doesn't sound too harsh, but… I have to confess I found this series excruciatingly bad.
> 
> I laughed like a drain during Episode 1. Caesar "Action Hero". Jesus wept.
> This vain, slightly effeminate man with a balding patch, reborn as an all-muscle hunka-hunka dola!
> Fighting off 2, 3 4 "barbarians" with breathless voice-over and slowly rising ersatz "epic movie" music score?
> 
> *barf*
> 
> Wrong military equipment and a Rome that is architecturally wrong in all respects.
> 
> It is a terrible example of dumbing down history and "ample nudity" is hardly a good yardstick.
> 
> On the other hand, that applies to pretty much everything "factual" on TV nowadays. Lots of sensationalism and zero substance.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd do better with this:
> View attachment 2853



We we talking about the same series? Caesar was not in this, yes?


----------



## Huntn

*WandaVision* anyone? I believe the first episode of this new Marvel series has dropped on Disney +. Deciding to watch it week to week or let 2 drop and watch 2 at a time

​
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9140560/


----------



## Eric

Huntn said:


> *WandaVision* anyone? I believe the first episode of this new Marvel series has dropped on Disney +. Deciding to watch it week to week or let 2 drop and watch 2 at a time
> 
> View attachment 2866​
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9140560/




Sounds like you may not have watched yet so I'll leave this in a spoiler tag. That said, it's not for me.


Spoiler



TBH it left us more confused and bored than anything, the long cheesy 50s scenes and laugh tracks are way too much. I see they're trying to go somewhere with it but they're taking so long to get there that I'm not sure it's worth it.


----------



## Arkitect

Huntn said:


> We we talking about the same series? Caesar was not in this, yes?



Yup.
*"Roman Empire"* on Netflix. They do this in an arse backwards way:

*Series 1* with the *"Gladiator"* story.

*Series 2* has *Immortal Beloved: Caesar, "Super Hero" and the "Queen of Denial" *.

*Series 3* deals with the mad ones — *Caligula and Incitatus: The Real Story*.

*Series 4* wows us with *Hadrian and the Pyramid building Aliens*.

*Series 5* (release 2021) *The Sad tale of the conjoined twin emperors Caracalla-Geta*.

Best probably to start with Series 2 then 3 then 1. 


Only in the world of _"Infotain(t)ment"_ does history get told like this.

It truly is awful dross.

I mean, this is not a reflection on your taste, as such; if you enjoy it as _entertainment_ then fine. I enjoyed Ridley Scott's Gladiator. But I was also 20 years younger. 

I'm just pissed off at the low standards on TV nowadays.


----------



## Huntn

Arkitect said:


> Yup.
> *"Roman Empire"* on Netflix. They do this in an arse backwards way:
> 
> *Series 1* with the *"Gladiator"* story.
> 
> *Series 2* has *Immortal Beloved: Caesar, "Super Hero" and the "Queen of Denial" *.
> 
> *Series 3* deals with the mad ones — *Caligula and Incitatus: The Real Story*.
> 
> *Series 4* wows us with *Hadrian and the Pyramid building Aliens*.
> 
> *Series 5* (release 2021) *The Sad tale of the conjoined twin emperors Caracalla-Geta*.
> 
> Best probably to start with Series 2 then 3 then 1.
> 
> 
> Only in the world of _"Infotain(t)ment"_ does history get told like this.
> 
> It truly is awful dross.
> 
> I mean, this is not a reflection on your taste, as such; if you enjoy it as _entertainment_ then fine. I enjoyed Ridley Scott's Gladiator. But I was also 20 years younger.
> 
> I'm just pissed off at the low standards on TV nowadays.
> 
> Edit:
> Look it is a crazy mixed up world we live in.
> Many people are unable to distinguish between fact and fiction.
> I have seen people asking questions about the historical accuracy of Game of Thrones…



What is Series 1, Season1? I’m only seeing 3 seasons posted. This series is not based on accurate history?

My appraisal of “excellent” is based on a documentary style  presentation of facts and my assumption that the story as  shown is based on historical accuracy, with an understanding that with most historical representations, the dialog is fictional to support the facts as they are known. The acting is merely good enough for a “documentary”, and for those who have not seen it, it’s a mix of documentary style narration, commentary by historians, and acted out scenes.

Bottom line, does the story represent accurate history? I had no reason to think this was all made up BS and if that is the case then I’m pissed, 4 episodes into season 1.

Did Commodus take over for his father and end the war with the Germanic tribes?
Did the Senate screw with him by announcing a gift to the army in their name?
Did he counter by having games (just like Gladiator, the movie) and tax the senate to pay for it?
Did his sister with at least one Senator try to assassinate Commodus?
Did this attempt fail, and Commodus in return have his sister sent into exile and then quietly had her killed?
I’ve not gotten to this part, but did Commodus fight in the Colosseum?
Now a brief search online about the accuracy of this show, did not provide a clear answer regarding accuracy,


----------



## Arkitect

Huntn said:


> What is Series 1, Season1? I’m only seeing 3 seasons posted. This series is not based on accurate history?
> 
> My appraisal of “excellent” is based on a documentary style  presentation of facts and my assumption that the story as  shown is based on historical accuracy, with an understanding that with most historical representations, the dialog is fictional to support the facts as they are known. The acting is merely good enough for a “documentary”, and for those who have not seen it, it’s a mix of documentary style narration and acted out scenes.
> 
> Bottom line, does the story represent accurate history? I had no reason to think this was all made up BS and if that is the case then I’m pissed, 4 episodes into season 1.
> 
> Did Commodus take over for his father and end the war with the Germanic tribes?
> Did the Senate screw with him by announcing a gift to the army in their name?
> Did he counter by having games (just like Gladiator, the movie) and tax the senate to pay for it?
> Did his sister with at least one Senator try to assassinate Commodus?
> Did this attempt fail, and Commodus in return have his sister sent into exile and then quietly had her killed?
> I’ve not gotten to this part, but did Commodus fight in the Colosseum?
> Now a brief search online about the accuracy of this show, did not provide a clear answer regarding accuracy,



I meant, Season 1, Season 2, Season etc.

Oh it is "accurate".

In other words, the producers take historical facts and sensationalise interpret it to make TV.
Then add actors who look nothing like the real people, swashbuckling or pouting their way through ludicrous dramatisations.
To give it "gravitas" they then add D-list talking heads from "academia".

It is an old formula and led to the state of The History Channel aka "Aliens built the Pyramids".

Anyway, as Marie Kondo says: _"Does it give you joy?"_ If so, then _"Enjoy!"_

I'm just an old curmudgeon who thinks an audience deserve better.


----------



## DT

ericgtr12 said:


> Sounds like you may not have watched yet so I'll leave this in a spoiler tag. That said, it's not for me.




I'm planning on watching the first two EPs in the next day or so, I understand it's extremely "non-traditional" in the context of the MCU (though - and maybe, very much so - in the Dr. Strange wheelhouse [hint hint]).

We loved Legion (psychic combat visually represented as a dance fight?  Hahaha, yes please ...), like a lot of surreal/fringe cinema, etc.

One of my fave Podcasts (we need a thread!), this week has as one topic:  "Who is WandaVision for?" (also of note on this EP, discussion about Ethan Hawke playing "the villain" in the new Moon Knight series


----------



## Huntn

ericgtr12 said:


> Sounds like you may not have watched yet so I'll leave this in a spoiler tag. That said, it's not for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> TBH it left us more confused and bored than anything, the long cheesy 50s scenes and laugh tracks are way too much. I see they're trying to go somewhere with it but they're taking so long to get there that I'm not sure it's worth it.



I read your spoiler without fear and said, why?


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> I'm planning on watching the first two EPs in the next day or so, I understand it's extremely "non-traditional" in the context of the MCU (though - and maybe, very much so - in the Dr. Strange wheelhouse [hint hint]).
> 
> We loved Legion (psychic combat visually represented as a dance fight?  Hahaha, yes please ...), like a lot of surreal/fringe cinema, etc.
> 
> One of my fave Podcasts (we need a thread!), this week has as one topic:  "Who is WandaVision for?" (also of note on this EP, discussion about Ethan Hawke playing "the villain" in the new Moon Knight series



I loved *Legion* so much in Season 1 describing it as some of the best TV I had ever watched, before it unraveled into such a mess.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> I read your spoiler without fear and said, why?






Spoiler: Boo ... !



It's totally by design, i.e., it's not like a shitty network sitcom laugh track, it's supposed to be over the top in a disturbing way, suggesting something (someone) dark and nefarious.


----------



## Huntn

Arkitect said:


> I meant, Season 1, Season 2, Season etc.
> 
> Oh it is "accurate".
> 
> In other words, the producers take historical facts and sensationalise interpret it to make TV.
> Then add actors who look nothing like the real people, swashbuckling or pouting their way through ludicrous dramatisations.
> To give it "gravitas" they then add D-list talking heads from "academia".
> 
> It is an old formula and led to the state of The History Channel aka "Aliens built the Pyramids".
> 
> Anyway, as Marie Kondo says: _"Does it give you joy?"_ If so, then _"Enjoy!"_
> 
> I'm just an old curmudgeon who thinks an audience deserve better.



Thanks for your perspective. 

I am not abhorred by the acting, have no clue what the real people looked like, nor expectations in that regard. Commodus, Marcus, his sister, Lucillia, appear as reasonable portrayals,  and as we know this has been an issue with Hollywood for as long as I can remember, best lampooned at the end of *Chicken Little*, although I don’t know who made this (US, European).

The production values and acting come no where close to *Rome* or *Gladiator*, however as a documentary my focus shifts  to is it factual? I don’t find the acting to be terrible, yet good enough that with my lowered  expectations in that area, I like that I am seeing something based on facts, if it truly is. As a history lesson I like it. If it’s it’s all fictional then I would  abandon it in a heart beat.





*Chicken Little the True Story!*
If you watched the entire movie this is hilarious. 
You do see the actual characters in the 
audience whom the film is based on.​


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Spoiler: Boo ... !
> 
> 
> 
> It's totally by design, i.e., it's not like a shitty network sitcom laugh track, it's supposed to be over the top in a disturbing way, suggesting something (someone) dark and nefarious.



This angle is intriguing if someone is behind the screen pulling the levers.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> This angle is intriguing if someone is behind the screen pulling the levers.




I know, right?  I mean, as I mentioned, I haven't seen it yet, but been reading a lot about the show design, showrunner intent, where it might fall in the MCU continuum.

To not be too spoiler-y, consider the ending of the MCU Phase 3, then this show, then what we know about Phase 4 - there's definitely some connective tissue with the current/planned Disney shows


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> I know, right?  I mean, as I mentioned, I haven't seen it yet, but been reading a lot about the show design, showrunner intent, where it might fall in the MCU continuum.
> 
> To not be too spoiler-y, consider the ending of the MCU Phase 3, then this show, then what we know about Phase 4 - there's definitely some connective tissue with the current/planned Disney shows



I never liked Marvel comics much as a kid other than G.I. Joe which wasn’t a part of the superhero universe. The movies have been pretty good quality though. I preferred the DC comics universe, but very few of them have been adapted well as movies.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> *WandaVision* anyone? I believe the first episode of this new Marvel series has dropped on Disney +. Deciding to watch it week to week or let 2 drop and watch 2 at a time
> ​



I mentioned this a few posts back. Haven't started it yet though. A friend of a similar age compared it to a cross between Bewitched and Dick VanDyke.


DT said:


> I'm planning on watching the first two EPs in the next day or so, I understand it's extremely "non-traditional" in the context of the MCU (though - and maybe, very much so - in the Dr. Strange wheelhouse [hint hint]).
> 
> We loved Legion (psychic combat visually represented as a dance fight?  Hahaha, yes please ...), like a lot of surreal/fringe cinema, etc.
> 
> One of my fave Podcasts (we need a thread!), this week has as one topic:  "Who is WandaVision for?" (also of note on this EP, discussion about Ethan Hawke playing "the villain" in the new Moon Knight series






Huntn said:


> I loved *Legion* so much in Season 1 describing it as some of the best TV I had ever watched, before it unraveled into such a mess.



Yes! Legion started out SO good! The cast was great, the story was great, the storytelling was great. And then they went off the rails.


----------



## Edd

Watched the first two eps of Wandavision. I trust that studio to make it something interesting. Great cast, and Elizabeth Olsen and Paul Bettany (sp?) are excellent leads. They’ve both got a camera presence and delivery that’s top notch.

That‘s one thing about the MCU: casting. They’ve knocked that out of the park over and over. It’s a critical element of their artistic success.


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> I mentioned this a few posts back. Haven't started it yet though. A friend of a similar age compared it to a cross between Bewitched and Dick VanDyke.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Legion started out SO good! The cast was great, the story was great, the storytelling was great. And then they went off the rails.



I watched Legion too and it deserves alllll the praise. I dropped halfway through the second season though. I intend to finish but I’m on TV overload. I pick up shows faster than I drop them.


----------



## Huntn

Edd said:


> I watched Legion too and it deserves alllll the praise. I dropped halfway through the second season though. I intend to finish but I’m on TV overload. I pick up shows faster than I drop them.



It’s as if the writer/ show creator lost his focus. Sure, emulate the comic, but please keep the story coherent!


----------



## SuperMatt

I watched all of Legion and really enjoyed it; I did feel confused partway through it, but it came back together near the end of the series. Give me another year away from it and I’ll probably re-watch it.


----------



## Edd

Since Legion has come up I want to mention Noah Hawley’s other show, Fargo.

I‘ve watched almost all of it. I dropped out halfway through season 4. I like this show but season 2 is fucking incredible and I’d argue the best season of any show ever. If you’ve never tried this show and want instant satisfaction, go straight to season 2. It’s an anthology so it doesn’t matter.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> Forgive me if I haven't read through every post of this thread but has anyone taken a look at Discovery Plus? For $6.99 a month you a TON of content ad free from all of their networks, History, Science, Discover, TLC, Food Network, Cooking Channel, etc all streaming every single season and episodes (seemingly) of their shows. Best money I'm spending on streaming content to date IMO.




I'm in the middle of a 2 year cable contract (with Xfinity) but couldn't tell you the last time I've actually watched cable.  I have access to HBO Max and Peacock as part of the package but I'm really wondering what the tipping point is going to be or if they even care, meaning are they going to offer more of these internet streaming services as part of their cable package or are they going "Fuck it.  Cut the cable.  You're probably going to get your internet through us still anyway."  

I used to be big into the Discovery Network stations but then slowly stopped being interested once they started leaning towards more reality shows.  It's actually quite insulting.  The original selling point of cable way back in the day was supposed to be no commercials.  Then they instead shifted to still showing commercials but added more cable only channels.  Now they are charging you, showing commercials, and cutting down on the quality of content to save production costs.


----------



## Edd

Mythic Quest: Raven’s Banquet. Shitty title right? This show is pretty good. I’m 4 eps in. Give it 2 episodes before you quit. Gets better fast. Apple TV+.


----------



## Alli

Edd said:


> Mythic Quest: Raven’s Banquet. Shitty title right? This show is pretty good. I’m 4 eps in. Give it 2 episodes before you quit. Gets better fast. Apple TV+.



I'm looking forward to the next season. The Covid finale was awesome.


----------



## Eric

Has anyone here seen Outlander on Netflix? We watched the first season and while it's a great show the graphic and violent rape scenes are just too much for me to continue.


----------



## JayMysteri0

What should be binged watched


----------



## Alli

One of my “kid” shows is back for a new season. I was very happy to watch Legacies this afternoon. I just can’t resist the crap they show on the CW.


----------



## Joe

I don't remember if I mentioned this, but I binge watched "The Flight Attendant" on HBOMax last week.

Good series! I wasn't expecting much but I was surprised. Kaley Cuoco did an excellent job in her role. I have only watched her on The Big Bang Theory but she was able to take on a more serious role without a problem. It's called "The Flight Attendant" but I don't think she spent a lot of time on the plane LOL  It tackles some deep issues like alcoholism and childhood traumas. It wasn't what I expected at all. I thought it was going to be about some flight attendant and her escapades on the flights. I was wrong.

Season 1 is only 8 episodes so its a quick binge. I do know it has been approved for a 2nd season.


----------



## iMi

I've been binge playing more than binge watching lately but still managed to watch pretty much every BBC documentary on Discovery Plus. Discovery is now by far the most frequently fired up streaming service on my device. Love it.


----------



## Alli

JagRunner said:


> I don't remember if I mentioned this, but I binge watched "The Flight Attendant" on HBOMax last week.



She was great and the show was great. Everything about it was original and fresh. I don’t normally like mysteries, and this was basically a mystery. I loved it.


----------



## Huntn

ericgtr12 said:


> Has anyone here seen Outlander on Netflix? We watched the first season and while it's a great show the graphic and violent rape scenes are just too much for me to continue.



My wife watched most, if not all of it, I’ve seen bits and pieces, but was not pulled into it.


----------



## Joe

I started The Queens Gambit. 

3 episodes in and I like it so far.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> I'm planning on watching the first two EPs in the next day or so, I understand it's extremely "non-traditional" in the context of the MCU (though - and maybe, very much so - in the Dr. Strange wheelhouse [hint hint]).





DT said:


> I know, right?  I mean, as I mentioned, I haven't seen it yet, but been reading a lot about the show design, showrunner intent, where it might fall in the MCU continuum.
> 
> To not be too spoiler-y, consider the ending of the MCU Phase 3, then this show, then what we know about Phase 4 - there's definitely some connective tissue with the current/planned Disney shows




Oh, it's fun, it's good, caught up, and watched EP 5 this morning.

EP 4 has a __huge__ pivot  

EP5 there's a new character, well, "new", er, 'nuff said, hahaha, but it's goddamn AMAZING, I had a serious nerdgasm ...


----------



## Alli

Anyone else watching The Watch? It's fabulous!


----------



## Thomas Veil

My wife was viewing _The View_. Does that count?


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm torn on this one, after all this time.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360141083678826500/

Did he make up with his co creator Neil as well?


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm torn on this one, after all this time.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360141083678826500/
> 
> Did he make up with his co creator Neil as well?



I applaud him for this move, he was able to successfully get them (at least Netflix) to pull it and then get compensation in return. For one person to wield this sort of social power against a juggernaut like Netflix says a lot. He's always been his own person and that's what made his show so successful. It appears both sides came out of this looking good, not too common these days.


----------



## JayMysteri0

ericgtr12 said:


> I applaud him for this move, he was able to successfully get them (at least Netflix) to pull it and then get compensation in return. For one person to wield this sort of social power against a juggernaut like Netflix says a lot. He's always been his own person and that's what made his show so successful. It appears both sides came out of this looking good, not too common these days.



I applaud him as well, but what I refer to is the unintended fallout.

Chappelle walked away from a show that employed a fair bit of people who were unemployed thru no fault of their own.

On top of that, it affected his relationship with a person that was an important part of the show's success.



> Neal Brennan Talks About His Fallout With Dave Chappelle
> 
> 
> Check out what his relationship with the comedian is like now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.complex.com




The Chappelle show I'd like, is the one where Dave's friend Neal Brenna is helping to create as well.  So my question was, does that mean Neal would be back, since he had a hand in the show's success?


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> I applaud him as well, but what I refer to is the unintended fallout.
> 
> Chappelle walked away from a show that employed a fair bit of people who were unemployed thru no fault of their own.
> 
> On top of that, it affected his relationship with a person that was an important part of the show's success.
> 
> 
> 
> The Chappelle show I'd like, is the one where Dave's friend Neal Brenna is helping to create as well.  So my question was, does that mean Neal would be back, since he had a hand in the show's success?



Fair point, he just really seemed to have a hard time taking it all in at the time. Have to wonder where he stands on it now, would love to see it brought back to life.


----------



## SuperMatt

Pluto TV has JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure on demand… re-watching the first season!


----------



## SuperMatt

ericgtr12 said:


> Has anyone here seen Outlander on Netflix? We watched the first season and while it's a great show the graphic and violent rape scenes are just too much for me to continue.



I watched the first episode and it looks interesting, but seeing statement  this makes me wonder - I don’t see how that would add anything to the story as I’m seeing it so far….


----------



## shadow puppet

I've read the Outlander books and watched every season.  Yes, there is a lot of rape and without spoiling it, even worse.  But it all balances out in the end.  Not for everyone though.  Same with those type of scenes in GOT.


----------



## SuperMatt

shadow puppet said:


> I've read the Outlander books and watched every season.  Yes, there is a lot of rape and without spoiling it, even worse.  But it all balances out in the end.  Not for everyone though.  Same with those type of scenes in GOT.



I remember a time where such things could be indicated without being graphically shown. Never watched game of thrones… seemed like a “cool” thing to keep up with when it was new each week, but haven’t heard many people re-watching it.


----------



## Edd

SuperMatt said:


> I remember a time where such things could be indicated without being graphically shown. Never watched game of thrones… seemed like a “cool” thing to keep up with when it was new each week, but haven’t heard many people re-watching it.



Oh, GOT is highly rewatchable. It lives up to the hype, IMO.


----------



## Edd

This thread has gotten too long to check...is anyone watching The Expanse? I’m finally getting to it, 4 episodes watched. Very plot heavy, but promising.


----------



## shadow puppet

Loved Game of Thrones.  Not the final ending so much.  I usually read the books first and for me, that always makes the difference.  As I mentioned above, graphic incidences aren't for everyone.  But I have re-watched both Outlander and GOT more than once.  I love a long series (book or televised) that you can climb inside and inhabit for a long while.

I hope the upcoming Wheel of Time series Amazon Prime is putting out, lives up to the WOT series.


----------



## shadow puppet

Edd said:


> This thread has gotten to long to check...is anyone watching The Expanse? I’m finally getting to it, 4 episodes watched. Very plot heavy, but promising.



I've watched all five seasons of The Expanse.  Really enjoy the series.  Wasn't as wild about S5 only because certain storylines were dragged out too long in my opinion.


----------



## Alli

I watched the first season of the Expanse. Wasn’t for me. I tried reading the series upon which it’s based...just not for me.


----------



## SuperMatt

I am going to watch the JoJo spin-off on Netflix starring Rohan Kishibe









						Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan Is Now On Netflix
					

The day has finally come when fans of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure can experience the strange side [...]




					comicbook.com


----------



## DT

DT said:


> I know, right?  I mean, as I mentioned, I haven't seen it yet, but been reading a lot about the show design, showrunner intent, where it might fall in the MCU continuum.
> 
> To not be too spoiler-y, consider the ending of the MCU Phase 3, then this show, then what we know about Phase 4 - there's definitely some connective tissue with the current/planned Disney shows






DT said:


> Oh, it's fun, it's good, caught up, and watched EP 5 this morning.
> 
> EP 4 has a __huge__ pivot
> 
> EP5 there's a new character, well, "new", er, 'nuff said, hahaha, but it's goddamn AMAZING, I had a serious nerdgasm ...




EP06, OMG, how can this get any better ...

EP07, "_Hold my beer ..._"

It's so good, the wife actually got totally caught up in it, now, since PE06, we're watching together


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> Anyone else watching The Watch? It's fabulous!



Tried.  Just could not get into it.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> Tried.  Just could not get into it.



The first episode wasn’t great, but it got SO much better.


----------



## SuperMatt

Anybody who thought Apple would be avoiding any kind of risqué sexual content, their show ”Losing Alice” should put that to rest. It’s a creepy psychological thriller, but don’t watch it with the kids around….


----------



## Alli

I had absolutely nothing to do today, so I figured I’d give WandaVision another try. It finally picked up at the end of the 3rd episode. And then it just ended way too quickly!


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I had absolutely nothing to do today, so I figured I’d give WandaVision another try. It finally picked up at the end of the 3rd episode. And then it just ended way too quickly!




And there's like 10 minutes of credits   Oh wow, after EP03, it gets __really__ crazy, hope you stick with it, it's insanely fun!

I mean, @Huntn started a whole thread on it at TOP, but I'm not really engaging in general chit chat too much over there (I did break form and post a few times in the car thread ...)


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> And there's like 10 minutes of credits  Oh wow, after EP03, it gets __really__ crazy, hope you stick with it, it's insanely fun!



I stuck with it until there were no episodes left. Everyone is on their way, but does anyone know what they’re headed into? Doubtful.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I stuck with it until there were no episodes left. Everyone is on their way, but does anyone know what they’re headed into? Doubtful.




Oh, duh, I think I misunderstood your post, so you're totally caught up?  You've seen EP07 ??


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Oh, duh, I think I misunderstood your post, so you're totally caught up?  You've seen EP07 ??



I am and I have. I had figured out most of it, but that last bit really threw me.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A show I am looking forward to coming to Amazon.






There are threads on DC & Marvel, but Invincible was an Image book that was created by the creator of Walking Dead.

Robert Kirkman ( in my opinion ) is a master of taking someone else's idea and putting a spin on it that takes off.  In the case of Invincible I explain it as Dragonball Z as US super hero book that had 2 great artists who REEEEEAAAAALLLLLLYYYYYY liked violence.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> A show I am looking forward to coming to Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are threads on DC & Marvel, but Invincible was an Image book that was created by the creator of Walking Dead.
> 
> Robert Kirkman ( in my opinion ) is a master of taking someone else's idea and putting a spin on it that takes off.  In the case of Invincible I explain it as Dragonball Z as US super hero book that had 2 great artists who REEEEEAAAAALLLLLLYYYYYY liked violence.




Waiting for this one too, the voice cast is __nuts__.

For those not ITK, the lead is voiced by Steven Yeun, "Glenn" from Walking Dead.  Also from WD:  Lauren Cohan "Maggie,  Chad Coleman "Tyreese", Michael Cudlitz "Abraham",  and then an amazing list of other actors:  
J. K. Simmons, Sandra Oh, Mark Hamill, Seth Rogen,  Zazie Beetz, Walton Goggins, it's amazing.

Clancy Brown!

Jon Hamm!

Michael Dorn!

**Loses Mind**


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Waiting for this one too, the voice cast is __nuts__.
> 
> For those not ITK, the lead is voiced by Steven Yeun, "Glenn" from Walking Dead.  Also from WD:  Lauren Cohan "Maggie,  Chad Coleman "Tyreese", Michael Cudlitz "Abraham",  and then an amazing list of other actors:
> J. K. Simmons, Sandra Oh, Mark Hamill, Seth Rogen,  Zazie Beetz, Walton Goggins, it's amazing.
> 
> Clancy Brown!
> 
> Jon Hamm!
> 
> Michael Dorn!
> 
> **Loses Mind**



Sold!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

No offense meant to anybody on here, but I just can't do non-comedy animation.  I'm just instantly and permanently taken out of whatever the story is about.  My eyeballs also don't tell my brain animation is an art form.  They tell my brain they couldn't get the budget to make a real movie/series.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> No offense meant to anybody on here ...




I'm highly offended.


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> This thread has gotten too long to check...is anyone watching The Expanse? I’m finally getting to it, 4 episodes watched. Very plot heavy, but promising.



I do. Though I have to admit that I didn‘t get hooked the first time i watched it, not sure if I even finished the first episode back then. Gave it another shot almost a couple of years later and loved it. Binge indeed. Then I found out it got cancelled. And thankfully picked up by Amazon. Rollercoaster!

Planning to read the books later, people are saying really good things about them, but for now I’ll stick to the show.



shadow puppet said:


> I've watched all five seasons of The Expanse.  Really enjoy the series.  Wasn't as wild about S5 only because certain storylines were dragged out too long in my opinion.



To me S4 was the odd season out or whatever I should call it. But judging by the online forums I frequent I’m probably the only one in the world who enjoyed the ... parallelism ... of S5. 

S6 is going to be wild, I’m sure.


----------



## shadow puppet

Pumbaa said:


> S6 is going to be wild, I’m sure.



...and the final season I believe.  Rats.


----------



## Pumbaa

shadow puppet said:


> ...and the final season I believe.  Rats.



...but not necessarily the end of the universe. There are more stories to be told. Yay.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Pumbaa said:


> S6 is *going to be wild*, I’m sure.




There's going to be an insurrection?


----------



## shadow puppet

Finally.  It's coming back.  This April.


----------



## Pumbaa

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> There's going to be an insurrection?



Of course not. I expect nothing but peaceful protests to give the elected officials of the solar system the courage to do what needs to be done to protect democracy and to ensure peaceful and mutually beneficial relations between squats, dusters, and skinnies.


----------



## Edd

shadow puppet said:


> Finally.  It's coming back.  This April.



Oh man. I’ve watched every episode but the bleakness was wearing me down.


----------



## shadow puppet

Edd said:


> Oh man. I’ve watched every episode but the bleakness was wearing me down.



It's definitely not a feel good series (why I never made it through Ozark).  But the cast of THT is so good, I can't keep myself away.  I really should read the books as well.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> It's definitely not a feel good series (why I never made it through Ozark).  But the cast of THT is so good, I can't keep myself away.  I really should read the books as well.



I read the original book. I realized there was no way I could handle the series.


----------



## Alli

Just finished 2 of 3 seasons of Ghosts on HBO. Season 3 is, unfortunately, not yet available. The premise is a lot like the Michael J. Fox movie Frighteners. But this series is strictly for laughs. Great cast. Short BBC episodes that you can watch in no time. C’mon season 3!


----------



## DT

@JayMysteri0 

Did you see this?  Getting decent reviews, looks great to me, dig on the slightly darker turn.  Queuing it up right now, er, will attempt to watch while knocking out some code.









						Watch Pacific Rim: The Black | Netflix Official Site
					

After Kaiju ravage Australia, two siblings pilot a Jaeger to search for their parents, encountering new creatures, seedy characters and chance allies.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> I read the original book. I realized there was no way I could handle the series.



HA!  I haven't yet read the book so maybe that's why I'm okay with the series.  It's definitely disturbing but the cast is oh so excellent!


----------



## Joe

I watched Season 3 of The Sinner - eh, wasn't impressed. I hated the ending. Seasons 1 and 2 were much better.


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> @JayMysteri0
> 
> Did you see this?  Getting decent reviews, looks great to me, dig on the slightly darker turn.  Queuing it up right now, er, will attempt to watch while knocking out some code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Pacific Rim: The Black | Netflix Official Site
> 
> 
> After Kaiju ravage Australia, two siblings pilot a Jaeger to search for their parents, encountering new creatures, seedy characters and chance allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.netflix.com



Crap, I’ll have to watch. The first one is so goofy and generic but we saw it in Imax 3D and that made it worth the watch.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JagRunner said:


> I watched Season 3 of The Sinner - eh, wasn't impressed. I hated the ending. Seasons 1 and 2 were much better.




I think I made it like 3/4 through the first season and stopped, and by that point I already had forced myself to watch the previous couple episodes.  I started losing interest and didn't like where it was going enough to make me want to find out how it all ends.


----------



## Joe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I think I made it like 3/4 through the first season and stopped, and by that point I already had forced myself to watch the previous couple episodes.  I started losing interest and didn't like where it was going enough to make me want to find out how it all ends.




I liked the first 2 seasons but 3 was bleh.


----------



## Joe

I started POSE on Netflix - dang, why did I wait so long to watch this? I'm such a bad gay  I am on season 2 about 3 episodes deep out of 10 episodes.

Sad that I heard Season 3 coming out in May is the last season. Billy Porter and cast are really awesome. Love it.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JagRunner said:


> I watched Season 3 of The Sinner - eh, wasn't impressed. I hated the ending. Seasons 1 and 2 were much better.



Any relation to...?


----------



## Joe

Thomas Veil said:


> Any relation to...?




I like your signature lol #TheShade


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> Any relation to...?




The Sinner is kind of a cool concept, each season is a self-contained story, but there's a recurring detective character played by Bill Pullman who's just fantastic.

Anyway, the plot mechanism:  they basically show the crime right up front, no question about who did it, the show is about the __why__.  It's pretty compelling if you're into slow burn, dark, psychological mysteries.  S01 and S02 are excellent, S03 we started, and didn't make it to E03 for no particular reason, but we plan on watching (again).


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

The Lost Pirate Kingdom on Netflix is pretty good. It’s a docuseries that is part narration and part live action.

FUN FACT. The Pirates of the Caribbean ride at Shanghai Disneyland had to be designed around the movies because there’s no cultural connection to pirates for Chinese. As much as I love the US versions I’d say the Shanghai version is definitively better. The under the water and ship battle sections are epic.

Here’s a ride through video.


----------



## shadow puppet

Not sure if this is what any of you would refer to as binge worthy.  But it's keeping me occupied in the evening:  Grey's Anatomy.  All 17 seasons, now in the middle of season 3. It started b/c I ran out of current episodes of New Amsterdam.

I know. I'm certifiable.


----------



## SuperMatt

I am watching “The One” on Netflix. It’s a show about a company that somehow figured out how to find your “perfect match” based on your DNA. Still deciding whether or not I like it, but the real reason for this post:

A character just walked out of his apartment and on the way out, clapped his hands to turn out the lights. I had no idea “The Clapper” was still a thing in 2021!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Not a big Marvel guy by any means, but have to admit I'm looking forward to the Loki series streaming on Disney+ in June.

Is it just me or is Disney+ leaning way too heavily on IP that isn't original Disney IP?


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Is it just me or is Disney+ leaning way too heavily on IP that isn't original Disney IP?



Who cares. We’re getting shows that are actually entertaining for people over 10.


----------



## User.45

We just started Season 2 of The Boys. I enjoyed the goofiness of The Tick, but this really beats everything. It's impressive how they managed to double it as both a superhero parody and a statement on society.


----------



## shadow puppet

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Not a big Marvel guy by any means, but have to admit I'm looking forward to the Loki series streaming on Disney+ in June.



I have to admit I often feel all by myself on a windy limb in this forum being much more into Marvel than DC.  I think my Comicon nerd neighbors had a lot to do with it.  They brought me into the Marvel universe and they both don't care for DC.  I've still enjoyed DC films though.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> I have to admit I often feel all by myself on a windy limb in this forum being much more into Marvel than DC.  I think my Comicon nerd neighbors had a lot to do with it.  They brought me into the Marvel universe and they both don't care for DC.  I've still enjoyed DC films though.



I enjoy both. They’re kinda like two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

shadow puppet said:


> I have to admit I often feel all by myself on a windy limb in this forum being much more into Marvel than DC.  I think my Comicon nerd neighbors had a lot to do with it.  They brought me into the Marvel universe and they both don't care for DC.  I've still enjoyed DC films though.




For me Marvel movies are good dumb fun but forgettable.  I've seen most of them but couldn't tell you which is which.  There are also several I didn't finish.  DC movies are for the thinking man who finds dystopia entertaining.  One criticism has stuck with me, Superman is supposed to be fun and there's nothing fun about this generation's Superman.  Snyder should clearly be making horror movies but for some reason got stapled to DC and so is going as dark as they'll allow him.


----------



## SuperMatt

I just saw the first episode of *Krypton* on the “CW Seed” app on my Apple TV. It’s an app that streams a bunch of CW (and other older) TV shows for free with ads. It looks like a good show so far. I will continue to watch.


----------



## User.45

Is this new Justice League movie considered good? (Serious question).


(It fits in here given the 4:3 aspect ratio)


----------



## Pumbaa

P_X said:


> Is this new Justice League movie considered good? (Serious question).
> 
> 
> (It fits in here given the 4:3 aspect ratio)



Good? No.

Watchable if you like the genre? Absolutely.
Different than the original? For sure.
Better than the original? Arguably.
Good as something standing on its own legs, ignoring the original? Frell no!

The aspect ratio works for me. The runtime does not.


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> Good? No.
> 
> Watchable if you like the genre? Absolutely.
> Different than the original? For sure.
> Better than the original? Arguably.
> Good as something standing on its own legs, ignoring the original? Frell no!
> 
> The aspect ratio works for me. The runtime does not.



Is this like a recut? I honestly haven't watched any DC/Marvel stuff since 2002, with the exception of Batmans with Christian Bale and Batman vs. Superman on a flight, which was so bad my wife and I were teasing with each other with it for a year. So maybe I'm biased, but I just don't see how the hell these movies have such a large market.


----------



## Pumbaa

P_X said:


> Is this like a recut? I honestly haven't watched any DC/Marvel stuff since 2002, with the exception of Batmans with Christian Bale and Batman vs. Superman on a flight, which was so bad my wife and I were teasing with each other with it for a year. So maybe I'm biased, but I just don't see how the hell these movies have such a large market.



Yes, a new cut with lots added and some removed. To make it more like Batman vs. Superman one could say.


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> Is this like a recut? I honestly haven't watched any DC/Marvel stuff since 2002, with the exception of Batmans with Christian Bale and Batman vs. Superman on a flight, which was so bad my wife and I were teasing with each other with it for a year. So maybe I'm biased, but I just don't see how the hell these movies have such a large market.



There's a lengthy discussion on it somewhere in the forums. Worth reading through if you're unsure about committing yourself to a 4 hour movie.


----------



## Edd

P_X said:


> Is this new Justice League movie considered good? (Serious question).
> 
> 
> (It fits in here given the 4:3 aspect ratio)



Not by me. It’s a waste of valuable IP, but I assume possibly useful as a subscription drive for HBO Max.


----------



## Thomas Veil

P_X said:


> Is this new Justice League movie considered good? (Serious question).
> 
> 
> (It fits in here given the 4:3 aspect ratio)



Is it considered good? Well, it has a 72% score from the critics and a 95% positive score from the audience at Rotten Tomatoes, and an 8.2 out of 10 on IMDb. So yeah.

The restored version is a whole lot more coherent, has more character moments, and is more epic in style and scope.

I would easily recommend it over more recent DC stuff like "Birds of Prey" or "Aquaman".


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Is it considered good? Well, it has a 72% score from the critics and a 95% positive score from the audience at Rotten Tomatoes, and an 8.2 out of 10 on IMDb. So yeah.
> 
> The restored version is a whole lot more coherent, has more character moments, and is more epic in style and scope.
> 
> I would easily recommend it over more recent DC stuff like "Birds of Prey" or "Aquaman".



If you’re a glutton for punishment, you could try to watch the birds of prey tv show from the late 90s (or maybe early 2000s?). It’s on some free streaming services….


----------



## Pumbaa

Thomas Veil said:


> Is it considered good? Well, it has a 72% score from the critics and a 95% positive score from the audience at Rotten Tomatoes, and an 8.2 out of 10 on IMDb. So yeah.
> 
> The restored version is a whole lot more coherent, has more character moments, and is more epic in style and scope.
> 
> I would easily recommend it over more recent DC stuff like "Birds of Prey" or "Aquaman".



95% positive? Wow! Pretty sure the audience must be mostly people who are into the genre, already saw the original cut and are using that one as a baseline then...


----------



## User.45

Thomas Veil said:


> Is it considered good? Well, it has a 72% score from the critics and a 95% positive score from the audience at Rotten Tomatoes, and an 8.2 out of 10 on IMDb. So yeah.
> 
> The restored version is a whole lot more coherent, has more character moments, and is more epic in style and scope.
> 
> I would easily recommend it over more recent DC stuff like "Birds of Prey" or "Aquaman".



I think i'm about a quarter century too old for this movie I can't stand the amount of CGI. The subliminal messaging level Under Armour ad (brief reflection of logo in store window) made me puke in my mouth. Luckily, they've followed it up with a not so subliminal UA ad. Gal Gadot's narration is really bad. I know this is supposed to be a jam packed movie but this tempo makes the flow ridic at places. Oh and Willem Dafoe as waterdude? I still remember him being that evil dude from the first SpiderMan movie. Are we now recycling actors for superhero movies?! 

Not my cup of tea


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Secret Army.


----------



## User.45

Rewatching Silicon Valley... I didn't remember how good it was.


----------



## Huntn

*Outlander *(2014- Starz/Netflix)- I’m on Season 1. Definitely binge worthy!  


​


----------



## Thomas Veil

​
_*Gotham*_, a favorite of mine (Netflix). I'm actually hop-skipping around the series and am watching the rise of Jeremiah Veleska (end of season 4).


----------



## Alli

New series on Netflix: Jupiter's Legacy. Totally different from any other superhero show I've ever seen. It's a family affair, and every family has its problems. Watched 3 episodes last night and can't wait to watch more tonight!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> New series on Netflix: Jupiter's Legacy. Totally different from any other superhero show I've ever seen. It's a family affair, and every family has its problems. Watched 3 episodes last night and can't wait to watch more tonight!



To provide a little extra context, it's by the creator of  Wanted, Kick Ass, & Kingsman.  You might notice a through line through all of those creations.  So the creator isn't shy of doing a thing or two to grab one's attention,


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> New series on Netflix: Jupiter's Legacy. Totally different from any other superhero show I've ever seen. It's a family affair, and every family has its problems. Watched 3 episodes last night and can't wait to watch more tonight!



I enjoyed it.. just finished watching. I didn’t expect much, but I ended up liking it. I downloaded the graphic novels using the Libby app linked to my local library card and will be reading them this week I think.


----------



## shadow puppet

Started Falcon and the Winter Soldier last night.  Stopped after episode 5 since it was midnight.  The episodes flew by so fast.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> Started Falcon and the Winter Soldier last night.  Stopped after episode 5 since it was midnight.  The episodes flew by so fast.



I couldn't have stopped with only one episode left. I'd have been up all night wondering.


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> I couldn't have stopped with only one episode left. I'd have been up all night wondering.



Two things:  It was late and I was falling asleep on the sofa and.....I tend to binge shows way too fast so wanted to savor the final episode. the next night.  Which I did.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

shadow puppet said:


> Started Falcon and the Winter Soldier last night.  Stopped after episode 5 since it was midnight.  The episodes flew by so fast.




I don’t usually feel this way with superhero movies/shows, but for some reason I was super irritated with the hyper physics-shmysics air fight scene. Every 20 frames it was like a demonstration on maneuvers that would normally kill all involved. From that point on I was “Oh, it’s going to be one of those shows” and I quit. I may be alone in this, but I feel like Marvel does a shit job of trying to make you care about anybody on screen. They try but it’s super paint by numbers eye rollers.


----------



## shadow puppet

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don’t usually feel this way with superhero movies/shows, but for some reason I was super irritated with the hyper physics-shmysics air fight scene. Every 20 frames it was like a demonstration on maneuvers that would normally kill all involved. From that point on I was “Oh, it’s going to be one of those shows” and I quit. I may be alone in this, but I feel like Marvel does a shit job of trying to make you care about anybody on screen. They try but it’s super paint by numbers eye rollers.



No worries.  I realize not everyone enjoys Marvel like I do.


----------



## SuperMatt

I prefer DC comics when it comes to the actual comics. The DC movies have been pretty hit or miss, while the Marvel ones were better than I expected.


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> Rewatching Silicon Valley... I didn't remember how good it was.




Maybe I'll give that a shot.  Still catching up on TV I missed the first time around.  I mean I only recently finished watching The Americans...  which was great but I could be ready for something lighter!


----------



## shadow puppet

lizkat said:


> I only recently finished watching The Americans...  which was great but I could be ready for something lighter!



I discovered The Americans late but oh how I loved that show!


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Maybe I'll give that a shot.  Still catching up on TV I missed the first time around.  I mean I only recently finished watching The Americans...  which was great but I could be ready for something lighter!



Silicon Valley is definitely very light and immature, but also very very sharp on its Big Tech satire. I rarely laugh at stuff on first view, but almost never on a second one. This is exceptional. And they were able to keep it super funny for most of the show.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> Silicon Valley is definitely very light and immature, but also very very sharp on its Big Tech satire. I rarely laugh at stuff on first view, but almost never on a second one. This is exceptional. And they were able to keep it super funny for most of the show.




It took me awhile to start watching Silicon Valley because I assumed it glamorized the culture that surrounds me that I can’t stand, but I ended up really liking it because it brilliantly points out how absurd it really is.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> It took me awhile to start watching Silicon Valley because I assumed it glamorized the culture that surrounds me that I can’t stand, but I ended up really liking it because it brilliantly points out how absurd it really is.



I learned a lot more about this culture in the past 4-5 years, and on my rewatch I'm realizing that they've had nearly all the events in the main plot based on actual events and trends that happened in the Valley.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Watched the 2 part docuseries The Crime of the Century on HBO Max that follows the pharmaceutical opioid drug cartel that’s protected by the government including being left alone by the DEA due to Congress.  

I took a picture of this info graphic.  Bright pink has the highest percentage of pill poppers.  





I don’t want to victim blame here, but it seems Republican strongholds have the biggest issue. Oregon may seem to disapprove that but outside Portland Oregon is largely rural with a large population of failed Californians who can’t stand taxes and big government.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Watched the 2 part docuseries The Crime of the Century on HBO Max that follows the pharmaceutical opioid drug cartel that’s protected by the government including being left alone by the DEA due to Congress.
> 
> I took a picture of this info graphic.  Bright pink has the highest percentage of pill poppers.
> 
> View attachment 5089
> 
> I don’t want to victim blame here, but it seems Republican strongholds have the biggest issue. Oregon may seem to disapprove that but outside Portland Oregon is largely rural with a large population of failed Californians who can’t stand taxes and big government.



It's not victim blaming. It's also a map that correlates well with unemployment, 








Electoral map:


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Watched the 2 part docuseries The Crime of the Century on HBO Max that follows the pharmaceutical opioid drug cartel that’s protected by the government including being left alone by the DEA due to Congress.
> 
> I took a picture of this info graphic.  Bright pink has the highest percentage of pill poppers.
> 
> View attachment 5089
> 
> I don’t want to victim blame here, but it seems Republican strongholds have the biggest issue. Oregon may seem to disapprove that but outside Portland Oregon is largely rural with a large population of failed Californians who can’t stand taxes and big government.



Employment with disability has an insanely robust inverse correlation with annual pill use.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> I learned a lot more about this culture in the past 4-5 years, and on my rewatch I'm realizing that they've had nearly all the events in the main plot based on actual events and trends that happened in the Valley.




That opening scene where Kid Rock is playing in somebody's backyard isn't too far off the mark.  I know somebody who worked at some startup (don't remember which one) that had Linkin Park play at their lunch break just because they could.  Playing the tech company circuit became a regular of bands dropping from their peak popularity, like maybe only several years past their peak.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> It took me awhile to start watching Silicon Valley because I assumed it glamorized the culture that surrounds me that I can’t stand, but I ended up really liking it because it brilliantly points out how absurd it really is.




The funniest thing is some of the real absurdities are totally true, a few I've seen first hand.  The pro-bros, the $10/bottle waters, the language, everything, is really spot on, but Mike Judge is really great at this, Office Space is a monthly rewatch around here.

I'm a bit bummed as some of the cast turned out to be assholes, but I started watching again too!


----------



## DT

Hahaha ... !!!

"You can't paint over it, the artist is Latino.  Is that racist?"

"Why are you asking me?"


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Watched the 2 part docuseries The Crime of the Century on HBO Max that follows the pharmaceutical opioid drug cartel that’s protected by the government including being left alone by the DEA due to Congress.
> 
> I took a picture of this info graphic.  Bright pink has the highest percentage of pill poppers.
> 
> View attachment 5089
> 
> I don’t want to victim blame here, but it seems Republican strongholds have the biggest issue. Oregon may seem to disapprove that but outside Portland Oregon is largely rural with a large population of failed Californians who can’t stand taxes and big government.




HBO vs HBO Max-   I think the last time I subscribed to HBO was for season 3 of Westworld and it was HBO Go. As far as I can tell Go and Max are the same price?









						HBO Max vs. HBO Now vs. HBO Go: What are the differences and how do you upgrade?
					

HBO Max gives HBO subscribers a third streaming app, but Now and Go are still around for lots of subscribers. Let's sort it all out.




					www.cnet.com
				




It looks like HBO Go has been replaced with HBO Max:








						How To Get HBO | HBO Max Subscription Options | HBO
					

Get HBO your way, including HBO Max. Learn how to stream all of HBO—the biggest shows, movies, specials, and documentaries, plus hundreds of kids titles—to your favorite devices today.




					www.hbo.com


----------



## Huntn

P_X said:


> It's not victim blaming. It's also a map that correlates well with unemployment,
> 
> View attachment 5091
> View attachment 5093
> 
> Electoral map:
> View attachment 5092



I’d like to compare an ethninticity map with the electoral map. I see these huge swaths of red in the rural area and have to wonder. Maybe when you live out in the middle of no where, you don’t like city people making demands of you. However of interest out in the boondocks there are a lot of people suffering yet they seem hostile to social safety nets.


----------



## User.45

Huntn said:


> I’d like to compare an ethninticity map with the electoral map. I see these huge swaths of red in the rural area and have to wonder. Maybe when you live out in the middle of no where, you don’t like city people making demands of you. However of interest out in the boondocks there are a lot of people suffering yet they seem hostile to social safety nets.



I wouldn't go that far. What you can see on those maps is that major cities seem to be less impacted. My hunch is that the opioid/heroin epidemic had already been impacting major cities thus they have a different baseline. The three factors here are disability, employment and pill use. I think many of the impacted areas relied on heavy industry with physical labor. As the mines/factories closed it left behind a lot of people with chronic injuries from their occupation (like chronic lower back pain). So where jobs went away, people got depressed that makes pain a lot worse (depression recalibrates pain perception, making it much more unbrearable). This is where prescription opioids come in, they keep people hooked and out the work force.

The epidemic was very obvious, even in 2014, there was an editorial in one of the leading journals showing how opioid-related deaths surpassed motor vehicle accidents amongst young people. When White people start dying, it can't be ignored so while the war on drugs was OK to inflict asymmetrical pain on minorities, you can't find a group that the same approach would be popular with if that starts majorly hitting Whites.

The documentary was pretty good, BTW, but didn't cover some of the super major aspect of the systemic issues. Medicare reimbursements and HCAHPS scores, where patients reported on satisfaction with care at a hospital. A random websites recommendations how to keep patient satisfaction up:



> Improving the Quality of Care Provided​While each hospital has its own unique set of challenges to overcome before it can improve the quality of care it provides, all hospitals, at a baseline level, must focus on:
> 
> 
> Conducting Effective Pain Management: No two patient’s pain thresholds are exactly alike. To ensure all patients receive effective pain management, healthcare professionals must be intimately familiar with the methods used to evaluate a patient’s pain levels, including numerical rating scales, visual analog scales, and categorical assessments. Once they have identified their patient’s pain level, healthcare professionals must determine how best to manage it. Administering medication, repositioning the patient, or providing a cold compress are just a few of the many pain management techniques a healthcare professional can deploy. Healthcare professionals should also know how to reassess a patient’s pain after each technique has been administered.











						Patient Satisfaction & HCAHPS Reimbursement
					

High patient satisfaction scores and HCAHPS reimbursement go hand-in-hand, underscoring the need for robust patient experience strategies.




					www.relias.com
				




I've had more than 10 situations as a resident where a patient was demanding opiates in the hospital and if you put your foot down, you get intimidated by some worthless, overpaid administrator... In a good hospital you can chisel them off your back easily, sometimes they are even helpful, but in a shitty hospital they are going to try to intimidate you into prescribing hydromorphone (Dilaudid, a 20x more potent than herion kind of narcotic). Some savvy patients actually target teaching hospitals because of inexperienced residents are much more shy telling admins to fuck off. 

It's also a major ethical dilemma, and the moment somebody tries to compare the patient to a consumer I tell them to fuck off. I have a lot higher standard and stricter moral obligations than McDonalds. There's data to show that patients who are more satisfied with their care have higher complication rates and utilize more resources. I can get anybody hooked on Dilaudid and make them very happy with me, yet it's often times the worst service I can do to the patient.


----------



## Huntn

P_X said:


> I wouldn't go that far. What you can see on those maps is that major cities seem to be less impacted. My hunch is that the opioid/heroin epidemic had already been impacting major cities thus they have a different baseline. The three factors here are disability, employment and pill use. I think many of the impacted areas relied on heavy industry with physical labor. As the mines/factories closed it left behind a lot of people with chronic injuries from their occupation (like chronic lower back pain). So where jobs went away, people got depressed that makes pain a lot worse (depression recalibrates pain perception, making it much more unbrearable). This is where prescription opioids come in, they keep people hooked and out the work force.
> 
> The epidemic was very obvious, even in 2014, there was an editorial in one of the leading journals showing how opioid-related deaths surpassed motor vehicle accidents amongst young people. When White people start dying, it can't be ignored so while the war on drugs was OK to inflict asymmetrical pain on minorities, you can't find a group that the same approach would be popular with if that starts majorly hitting Whites.
> 
> The documentary was pretty good, BTW, but didn't cover some of the super major aspect of the systemic issues. Medicare reimbursements and HCAHPS scores, where patients reported on satisfaction with care at a hospital. A random websites recommendations how to keep patient satisfaction up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patient Satisfaction & HCAHPS Reimbursement
> 
> 
> High patient satisfaction scores and HCAHPS reimbursement go hand-in-hand, underscoring the need for robust patient experience strategies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.relias.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had more than 10 situations as a resident where a patient was demanding opiates in the hospital and if you put your foot down, you get intimidated by some worthless, overpaid administrator... In a good hospital you can chisel them off your back easily, sometimes they are even helpful, but in a shitty hospital they are going to try to intimidate you into prescribing hydromorphone (Dilaudid, a 20x more potent than herion kind of narcotic). Some savvy patients actually target teaching hospitals because of inexperienced residents are much more shy telling admins to fuck off.
> 
> It's also a major ethical dilemma, and the moment somebody tries to compare the patient to a consumer I tell them to fuck off. I have a lot higher standard and stricter moral obligations than McDonalds. There's data to show that patients who are more satisfied with their care have higher complication rates and utilize more resources. I can get anybody hooked on Dilaudid and make them very happy with me, yet it's often times the worst service I can do to the patient.



Of interest there was a report on NPR yesterday or Friday about the US Hospital System in the 1960s were flush with money from the Federal government and how that has changed and along with it how prices have skyrocketed and services reduced.

Also of interest were the role of the powerful steel union during the New Deal  which had basically a world monopoly on steel, and  apparently at one point the govt wanted to do the equivalent Medicare for all, but somehow it was unions that decided they wanted and pushed for health care through their wealthy employers.

There was also a segment discussing how racism played a roll. The white union members  that wanted expanded worker rights, but did not really want racial integration and equal pay because they wanted pass the good  jobs down to their their kids.


----------



## SuperMatt

Huntn said:


> There was also a segment discussing how racism played a roll. The white union members  that wanted expanded worker rights, but did not really want racial integration and equal pay because they wanted pass the good  jobs down to their their kids.



Those kids are among the strongest supporters of Trump.


----------



## User.45

Huntn said:


> Of interest there was a report on NPR yesterday or Friday about the US Hospital System in the 1960s were flush with money from the Federal government and how that has changed and along with it how prices have skyrocketed and services reduced.
> 
> Also of interest were the role of the powerful steel union during the New Deal  which had basically a world monopoly on steel, and  apparently at one point the govt wanted to do the equivalent Medicare for all, but somehow it was unions that decided they wanted and pushed for health care through their wealthy employers.
> 
> There was also a segment discussing how racism played a roll. The white union members  that wanted expanded worker rights, but did not really want racial integration and equal pay because they wanted pass the good  jobs down to their their kids.



Would love to read it if you have the link (couldn't find it on my own).



SuperMatt said:


> Those kids are among the strongest supporters of Trump.



They are also probably those in the pill popping areas with defunct heavy industry.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Joe

I went to New Orleans over the weekend and I stopped by the mansion where they filmed American Horror Story: Coven 

So now I am binge watching AHS:Coven again. It was by far my favorite season of AHS.


----------



## Alli

JagRunner said:


> I went to New Orleans over the weekend and I stopped by the mansion where they filmed American Horror Story: Coven
> 
> So now I am binge watching AHS:Coven again. It was by far my favorite season of AHS.



Next time you head for the Big Easy let me know and I'll come meet you for lunch!


----------



## Joe

Alli said:


> Next time you head for the Big Easy let me know and I'll come meet you for lunch!




Yasss ok


----------



## Huntn

As some of you may know the wife and I been watching *Outlander* on Netflix. She’s already watched once through Season 3. We are up to season 4. I’m temperamental about time travel paradoxes when the story rubs my nose in it.

Season 4- Spoiler
The story loses a lot of it’s edge for me when Brianna, Claire’s daughter reads in a historical document of her parents untimely demise 200 years ago and decides she is going to go back in time to warn them. The. Brianna’s boyfriend chases her back in time too! Now stop thinking about time travel paradoxes especially when some enterprising Adventure Company starts taking groups of 10 vacationers back to the 18th century for time travel parties! No we’re not going to screw with the future, just observe unnoticed... 

Plus Roger and Brianna’s (Claire and Jamie’s daughter) relationship, what a mess, quite the counter point to Claire and Jamie’s.
200 years ago...a chance meeting of impulsive time travelers.
_Oh Brianna!
Oh Roger!_
Hugs, kisses.
_Roger, what are you doing here??
I was such an idiot insisting on being engaged before sex. And then you left without a warning!  I came to find you and change our status!
Let’s get married!
We pronounce ourselves married!
Oh! Oh! Oh! _(4 min of wedded bliss)
Soon after... Brianna: _What! You knew about the fire and didn’t tell me?!
They were  already dead and I wanted you to be happy!
Oh, I’m mad! _
Roger: _Look me in the eyes and tell me to go...back to the future...! _(lip quivering).
_No one is stopping you!_
Roger grabs his clothes and stomps off.
Brianna: _Maybe I’ll head back to the pub and see what happens... _


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> I enjoyed it.. just finished watching. I didn’t expect much, but I ended up liking it. I downloaded the graphic novels using the Libby app linked to my local library card and will be reading them this week I think.





Alli said:


> New series on Netflix: Jupiter's Legacy. Totally different from any other superhero show I've ever seen. It's a family affair, and every family has its problems. Watched 3 episodes last night and can't wait to watch more tonight!




Hopefully you guys didn't get too attached & hope for more.  This is Netflix we are talking about



> Jupiter's Legacy Season 2 Not Happening; Live-Action Supercrooks Set
> 
> 
> Mark Millar announced Jupiter's Legacy Season 2 will not be happening but a live-action, villain-focused Supercooks series will be.
> 
> 
> 
> bleedingcool.com




On the flip side, I really did enjoy Super Crooks, so looking forward to it on TV


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Hopefully you guys didn't get too attached & hope for more.  This is Netflix we are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side, I really did enjoy Super Crooks, so looking forward to it on TV



F-ing Netflix. They killed this like their other good comic-inspired shows Luke Cage and Jessica Jones… I get it free since I have T-Mobile, but still… Good news though: season 5 of Kim’s Convenience is here!


----------



## Alli

On the bright side, Netflix gave us an excellent ending to Lucifer.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> On the bright side, Netflix gave us an excellent ending to Lucifer.



I am looking forward to it… don‘t spoil it for me please!


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> I am looking forward to it… don‘t spoil it for me please!



I won’t. Just make sure you let me know when you’ve finished it!


----------



## Huntn

*Bosch*, Prime Video, police- crime drama, definitely bingable, and the 7th season is about to drop. I’m on season 3.


----------



## Alli

Sweet Tooth. It ticks all the boxes. On Netflix.


----------



## User.191

Alli said:


> Sweet Tooth. It ticks all the boxes. On Netflix.



Finished it this weekend - binged starting Friday.

Decent show, had a few things that niggled me but overall I found it enjoyable and much better than Jupiter's Legacy which tried hard and had an "cliff-hanger" ending that made zero sense to me...


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> Finished it this weekend - binged starting Friday.
> 
> Decent show, had a few things that niggled me but overall I found it enjoyable and much better than Jupiter's Legacy which tried hard and had an "cliff-hanger" ending that made zero sense to me...



I was delighted with the ending, but now I’m going to be impatient for the next season. I hope they started filming quickly, cause at that age, kids change a lot, and while Gus is a cute 10 year old deer-boy, not so sure how he’ll be if puberty hits while the show is on hiatus.


----------



## User.191

Alli said:


> I was delighted with the ending, but now I’m going to be impatient for the next season. I hope they started filming quickly, cause at that age, kids change a lot, and while Gus is a cute 10 year old deer-boy, not so sure how he’ll be if puberty hits while the show is on hiatus.




Exactly what happened with young fresh faced 10 year old Chandler Riggs who stared as Rick Grimes son, Carl, on The Walking Dead.

He eventually was killed off when the actor was 17, yet the character was meant to be but 12-13 years…

Speaking of aging, there was a rather excellent (IMHO) movie that perfectly embraced its young cast aging: Richard Linklater‘s *Boyhood*, filmed over a 12 year period…


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> Exactly what happened with young fresh faced 10 year old Chandler Riggs who stared as Rick Grimes son, Carl, on The Walking Dead.



Carl was a great character. I actually cried when he died. 

It’s a problem using children as central characters on ongoing series. I’m having that experience now on Manifest with “Cal.” He started out as a really adorable precocious kid, and this past season he’s just been at that awkward age, and it’s only going to be worse next season.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> F-ing Netflix. They killed this like their other good comic-inspired shows Luke Cage and Jessica Jones… I get it free since I have T-Mobile, but still… Good news though: season 5 of Kim’s Convenience is here!




You should definitely check out Invincible on Prime, S1 is done, two more seasons already announced, it's pretty fantastic, I think I rambled about it in thread at some point.  It's __much__ better than Jupiter's Legacy (though it is animated vs. live action, so some people aren't into the latter).  Lots of Walking Dead actors providing voices (but not dead Co-rrel ...)


----------



## Hrafn

Alli said:


> Sweet Tooth. It ticks all the boxes. On Netflix.



Binged last weekend.  Imagine my horror when I discovered there's only the one season so far.


----------



## Pumbaa

Hrafn said:


> Binged last weekend.  Imagine my horror when I discovered there's only the one season so far.



Alright, that’s it. Adding it to the list of shows to binge if I ever subscribe to Netflix or if the show magically appears on a HDD or Plex server near me.


----------



## lizkat

Summer fare:  the second (2020) adaptation of _*All Creatures Great and Small,*_ on Prime Video PBS Channel.   On the free trial I managed to watch all of _*Jewel in the Crown,*_ my reason for taking the trial sub, and so now I'm running it out with this delightful two-season retake on the book by James Herriot, pen name of the actual Yorkshire veterinarian Alf Wight. Not sure I'll continue the sub to this channel as I'm usually more than content to select from whatever PBS Passport has on offer to members, but I had really wanted to see the Indian series with updated audio so I went for it.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> I won’t. Just make sure you let me know when you’ve finished it!



I finished it; I really thought it was a fitting ending.


----------



## Alli

Hrafn said:


> Binged last weekend.  Imagine my horror when I discovered there's only the one season so far.



At least I knew going in that there was only a single season…so far. I would still have watched it. The finale was better than I could have imagined.


----------



## Huntn

*Downton Abbey* on Netflix- If you have not watched this, you’d better. 


​


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> Hopefully you guys didn't get too attached & hope for more.  This is Netflix we are talking about





SuperMatt said:


> F-ing Netflix. They killed this like their other good comic-inspired shows Luke Cage and Jessica Jones…




Netflix has an odd business model, and one which isn't particularly friendly to viewers. They'll keep a series going as long as it looks like it's _gaining new_ viewers every year. Once that growth stops (typically 1-2 years) the show is canceled.

Few series meet the viewership criteria to go beyond that point. It doesn't make a lot of sense, because shows can still be making Netflix money, it's just that they've stopped making _even more_ money. Netflix would rather pull the series and try something new.

It's a totally profit-driven motive with no thought given to fans or creators. If I were a creator and found my show had sold to Netflix, I'd definitely consider that a glass-half-empty situation. 

I've never really enumerated it, but HBO seems to be a platform where they value the continuity of fewer shows over the constant turnover of many. I'd view Netflix as more of a place where off-network shows go to die. It's ideally suited for series like _Lucifer_ which ran two or three years on a network and needed one or two more seasons to wrap things up.


----------



## Huntn

Thomas Veil said:


> Netflix has an odd business model, and one which isn't particularly friendly to viewers. They'll keep a series going as long as it looks like it's _gaining new_ viewers every year. Once that growth stops (typically 1-2 years) the show is canceled.
> 
> Few series meet the viewership criteria to go beyond that point. It doesn't make a lot of sense, because shows can still be making Netflix money, it's just that they've stopped making _even more_ money. Netflix would rather pull the series and try something new.
> 
> It's a totally profit-driven motive with no thought given to fans or creators. If I were a creator and found my show had sold to Netflix, I'd definitely consider that a glass-half-empty situation.
> 
> I've never really enumerated it, but HBO seems to be a platform where they value the continuity of fewer shows over the constant turnover of many. I'd view Netflix as more of a place where off-network shows go to die. It's ideally suited for series like _Lucifer_ which ran two or three years on a network and needed one or two more seasons to wrap things up.



Not arguing, but there have been a long list of outstanding Netflix shows.


----------



## Edd

Huntn said:


> Not arguing, but there have been a long list of outstanding Netflix shows.



Quality wise, they don’t compare well to HBO, who admittedly has had more years to establish a track record. My god, Deadwood and The Wire alone, then start thinking about Sopranos and GOT.


----------



## Huntn

Edd said:


> Quality wise, they don’t compare well to HBO, who admittedly has had more years to establish a track record. My god, Deadwood and The Wire alone, then start thinking about Sopranos and GOT.



Plus first two seasons of West World.  But try Bloodline, Sense 8, House of Cards, The Crown, Daredevil, Jessica Jones, Umbrella Academy.


----------



## Huntn

Bosch Season 6! One more to go. I like his house, except I’d put it on heavier beams. . 



​


----------



## User.45

Huntn said:


> Bosch Season 6! One more to go. I like his house, except I’d put it on heavier beams. .
> 
> View attachment 6309
> 
> View attachment 6310​



if this is LA, (or Cali in general) it's a terrible idea, LOL. Unless it doubles as a levitating spaceship.


----------



## Edd

Huntn said:


> Plus first two seasons of West World.  But try Bloodline, Sense 8, House of Cards, The Crown, Daredevil, Jessica Jones, Umbrella Academy.



Yes, don’t  mean to be argumentative but I’ve seen most of those, but they’re not on the same level as the HBO shows I mentioned.

This is, of course, subjective but I’m starting to realize I’m dealing with fans of 2 1/2 Men so this’ll be my final word on the Netflix vs HBO thing.

Sorry, one more thing, ITS NOT EVEN CLOSE YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Hey, don't mock _Two and a Half Men_. 

Tiger blood! Winning!


----------



## Huntn

Edd said:


> Yes, don’t  mean to be argumentative but I’ve seen most of those, but they’re not on the same level as the HBO shows I mentioned.
> 
> This is, of course, subjective but I’m starting to realize I’m dealing with fans of 2 1/2 Men so this’ll be my final word on the Netflix vs HBO thing.
> 
> Sorry, one more thing, ITS NOT EVEN CLOSE YOU GUYS!!!



Opinions + 10 cents.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well it’s binge-able but not binge worthy. 

_*Don’t Trust the B—— in Apartment 23*_ (Hulu) is basically _2 Broke Girls_ done as a single camera show. Blond-haired girl is forced to strike out on her own, moves in with dark-haired streetwise girl/con artist. Only difference is the writing isn’t as funny and the dark-haired girl here doesn’t have Kat Dennings’, uh, assets. Both shows get pretty raunchy for network TV. 

I doubt I’ll be following up on this one, but had to check it out because I mentioned it in another thread and the title always intrigued me.


----------



## Edd

Thomas Veil said:


> Well it’s binge-able but not binge worthy.
> 
> _*Don’t Trust the B—— in Apartment 23*_ (Hulu) is basically _2 Broke Girls_ done as a single camera show. Blond-haired girl is forced to strike out on her own, moves in with dark-haired streetwise girl/con artist. Only difference is the writing isn’t as funny and the dark-haired girl here doesn’t have Kat Dennings’, uh, assets. Both shows get pretty raunchy for network TV.
> 
> I doubt I’ll be following up on this one, but had to check it out because I mentioned it in another thread and the title always intrigued me.



I enjoyed that show. Krysten Ritter is very much all that and a bag of chips. Also, Van Der Beek was pretty perfect.


----------



## lizkat

Certainly binge-worthy but I'm trying to resist and so taking it one show at a time:  finally watching the mini-series from PBS Masterpiece (via BBC Two originally) called _*Wolf Hall*_, based on the first two of the Hilary Mantel historical novels about Thomas Cromwell. Fascinating books, which I had wanted to read first, so I'm rather late to getting around to the television series. So far I've thought the screenplay and acting well done indeed. Mark Rylance brilliant as Cromwell.


----------



## Hrafn

We started "Kim's Convenience"   The racial undertones are very overstated, but overall, it's pretty watch-able.  For some reason, I keep hoping the brother hooks up with the big-mouth boss.  Her character is messed up, but sweet.  I'm also wondering when the sister is going to hook up with her roommate.  It's a hook up fest.


----------



## User.191

This I did not expect to enjoy, buy enjoying it I am: Mr. Inbetween is a show from down-under that was originally on FX here in the States, and as such is also available on Hulu.

Not a show to watch if bad language or violence offends you, but the central conceit of a down to earth enforcer living in Sydney who's trying to juggle life with his 8 year old daughter, a new girl-friend, and a raft of the NSW's most unsavory  low-life criminals, is oddly very engaging.

Actor Scott Ryan has created and written a totally unexpectedly interesting show that, at less than 30 minutes an episode and just 6, 11 and 9 episodes in each season respectively, is an easy binge.

Sounds like the final episode is airing on Tuesday night which apparently brings the show to an end.


----------



## Joe

I’m going to start the Fear Street series on Netflix. I remember reading those books as a teen in the 90s.


----------



## Alli

For anyone else who loved the series Leverage, IMDB has done a reboot called Leverage Redemption. Original cast minus Timothy Hutton who they’ve replaced with Noah Wylie. It’s available on the Prime app.


----------



## Edd

Battlestar Galactica, on Peacock. Not the original, you know, the good one. Season 1, episode 1, titled “33”, is one of TVs finest hours IMO.


----------



## SuperMatt

Edd said:


> Battlestar Galactica, on Peacock. Not the original, you know, the good one. Season 1, episode 1, titled “33”, is one of TVs finest hours IMO.



I recently re-watched the entire series. Wonderful TV… one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Eric

@Alli I can't find the post now but just wanted to let you know I finished Blown Away on Netflix and was pretty happy with it, definitely best of the two seasons IMO.

Now I'm watching a show called All That Giltters on HBO Max about making jewelry and it's pretty similar, am enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## Alli

Eric said:


> @Alli I can't find the post now but just wanted to let you know I finished Blown Away on Netflix and was pretty happy with it, definitely best of the two seasons IMO.
> 
> Now I'm watching a show called All That Giltters on HBO Max about making jewelry and it's pretty similar, am enjoying it quite a bit.



I’ll have to look at that one too. I love making jewelry.


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> Battlestar Galactica, on Peacock. Not the original, you know, the good one. Season 1, episode 1, titled “33”, is one of TVs finest hours IMO.






SuperMatt said:


> I recently re-watched the entire series. Wonderful TV… one of my all-time favorites.




It's so good, and it contains one of the Top 10 greatest sci-fi scenes ever, I mean goddam, this is glorious - WARNING SPOILERS:



Spoiler: JUMP ... !


----------



## User.191

Edd said:


> Battlestar Galactica, on Peacock. Not the original, you know, the good one. Season 1, episode 1, titled “33”, is one of TVs finest hours IMO.



I’m apparently in the minority that I also loved the series finale and thought it a fitting end considering the myths the entire series was based upon.

I was really pissed off when SyFy cancelled Caprica early though - it was just starting to truely cement the history then - blammo…


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> I’m apparently in the minority that I also loved the series finale and thought it a fitting end considering the myths the entire series was based upon.
> 
> I was really pissed off when SyFy cancelled Caprica early though - it was just starting to truely cement the history then - blammo…



I didn’t dislike the series finale. It just felt a little cheap. 

Oh Caprica! That was a brilliant show. I felt really cheated when they cancelled that one.


----------



## Huntn

Edd said:


> Battlestar Galactica, on Peacock. Not the original, you know, the good one. Season 1, episode 1, titled “33”, is one of TVs finest hours IMO.



There was an original?  I’ve got the good one on BluRay.


----------



## Edd

MissNomer said:


> I’m apparently in the minority that I also loved the series finale and thought it a fitting end considering the myths the entire series was based upon.
> 
> I was really pissed off when SyFy cancelled Caprica early though - it was just starting to truely cement the history then - blammo…



The special effects are holding up very well over a decade later. I think this show will always look good.

Unpopular opinion: I prefer the ending of Lost to BSG. It made more sense to me in the context of the show, but both endings are messy, I think.


----------



## Alli

Edd said:


> Unpopular opinion: I prefer the ending of Lost to BSG. It made more sense to me in the context of the show, but both endings are messy, I think.



I think the endings were very similar.


----------



## lizkat

Not necessarily binge-worthy but it's there,  so a summertime lunch hour option on HBO Max:  revisiting _*West Wing*_.   Heh, some of the episodes certainly remind me now of conflicted feelings over Biden,  in the parts where what got said during campaigns collides with what turns out to be feasible in office.   It was ever so,  but it's far more entertaining as TV drama rather than as current headlines in the Washington Post.


----------



## Edd

lizkat said:


> Not necessarily binge-worthy but it's there,  so a summertime lunch hour option on HBO Max:  revisiting _*West Wing*_.   Heh, some of the episodes certainly remind me now of conflicted feelings over Biden,  in the parts where what got said during campaigns collides with what turns out to be feasible in office.   It was ever so,  but it's far more entertaining as TV drama rather than as current headlines in the Washington Post.



A White House filled with people that have good intentions sounds nice.


----------



## lizkat

Edd said:


> A White House filled with people that have good intentions sounds nice.




Yeah I like the idealism in that series... which is tempered with plenty drama-demos of what else there's always on tap in American government.   Funny how some of the episodes feel like they fit right into what's going on today,  so many years later.   Not that surprising though...  the writers had assistance from real life past denizens of the White House under several administrations.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I’ll have to look at that one too. I love making jewelry.



Another one we recently discovered is the Great Pottery Throwdown, excellent competition show. England really nails some of these.





__





						The Great Pottery Throw Down | HBO Max Originals
					

The Great Pottery Throw Down, streaming now on HBO Max. Twelve of Britain’s best home potters compete to become champion ‘of the pottery’ as Ellie Taylor hosts a brand new season of THE GREAT POTTERY THROW DOWN. Once again Judges Keith Brymer Jones and Rich Miller will put the potters through...




					www.hbomax.com


----------



## Hrafn

Kim’s Convenience and Wu Assassin.


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> Another one we recently discovered is the Great Pottery Throwdown, excellent competition show. England really nails some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Pottery Throw Down | HBO Max Originals
> 
> 
> The Great Pottery Throw Down, streaming now on HBO Max. Twelve of Britain’s best home potters compete to become champion ‘of the pottery’ as Ellie Taylor hosts a brand new season of THE GREAT POTTERY THROW DOWN. Once again Judges Keith Brymer Jones and Rich Miller will put the potters through...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hbomax.com




I like that one too.  Reminds me of a couple people I know who went to the Inamori School of Engineering in upstate NY (to gain expertise in glass manufacture) but managed to find time to sneak in a few elective courses on Alfred's more artistic side over at their College of Ceramics.   One of them went on to take graduate work in pottery design and production, apparently having decided that was more appealing than competing to make glass for cars or for smartphone enclosures.


----------



## JayMysteri0

MissNomer said:


> I’m apparently in the minority that I also loved the series finale and thought it a fitting end considering the myths the entire series was based upon.
> 
> I was really pissed off when SyFy cancelled Caprica early though - it was just starting to truely cement the history then - blammo…



It's kind of a Syfy staple to cancel shows, once you begin to really invest in them.

Digression:  My favorite Syfy show of all time is Eureka.  That show got goofy, good stories, some sci fi, all nailed down with a great 'every man' ( compared to a city where even the children were smarter than him ) hero.

A friend of mine has never forgiven Syfy for it's cancelling of Dark Matter.


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's kind of a Syfy staple to cancel shows, once you begin to really invest in them.
> 
> Digression:  My favorite Syfy show of all time is Eureka.  That show got goofy, good stories, some sci fi, all nailed down with a great 'every man' ( compared to a city where even the children were smarter than him ) hero.
> 
> A friend of mine has never forgiven Syfy for it's cancelling of Dark Matter.



Hate the Syfy tradition of prematurely canceling shows. Loved Eureka, glad it got multiple seasons.

I enjoyed Dark Matter, glad it got multiple seasons too although the subsequent seasons didn’t quite live up to the bar set by the first. I’m sure the show would’ve had quite a cult following had it been cancelled after the first season instead.


----------



## User.45

shadow puppet said:


> I've watched all five seasons of The Expanse.  Really enjoy the series.  Wasn't as wild about S5 only because certain storylines were dragged out too long in my opinion.



You didn't like Space Baltimore?! That was my favorite part of the whole series Like humans become deep-space farers but somehow Baltimore remains the same. Got some incredible kick out of it.


----------



## JohnR

Huntn said:


> *Bosch*, Prime Video, police- crime drama, definitely bingable, and the 7th season is about to drop. I’m on season 3.



I have 3 episodes left of season 2. I love this show!

Shows we love that comes to mind:
Breaking Bad
Better Call Saul
Arrested Development
Ted Lasso


----------



## JohnR

JayMysteri0 said:


> Digression:  My favorite Syfy show of all time is Eureka.  That show got goofy, good stories, some sci fi, all nailed down with a great 'every man' ( compared to a city where even the children were smarter than him ) hero.



we LOVED that show! I miss it. Everytime we see those Maytag commercials it reminds me of Eureka


----------



## Hrafn

JohnR said:


> we LOVED that show! I miss it. Everytime we see those Maytag commercials it reminds me of Eureka
> 
> View attachment 7630



I loved it until the first or second time-paradox reboot, and while still enjoyable, it wasn’t as good.


----------



## Alli

Just watched two seasons of Miracle Workers. The first season was delightful. The second was just mildly entertaining. I was disappointed the cast didn’t stick to the roles they’d defined in season 1. I’ll watch season 3 as it is released.


----------



## Huntn

*Designated Survivor* (ABC/Netflix 2016-19)- This bingeble thriller series starts with a literal bang as virtually all of members of Congress, the Administration, and SCOTUS die in a bombing attack on the Capitol, during a State of the Union address, leaving 2 Designated Survivors. The HUD Secretary finds himself as President of the United States walking  into a viper’s nest. The kicker is who pulled the trigger?? 


​


----------



## Joe

I know I'm late to the game but I started The Handmaid's Tale.....so damn good! Why did I wait so long?

I'm halfway through season 2.


----------



## DT

JagRunner said:


> I know I'm late to the game but I started The Handmaid's Tale.....so damn good! Why did I wait so long?
> 
> I'm halfway through season 2.




Oh it’s so good but so fucking exhausting …


----------



## shadow puppet

JagRunner said:


> I know I'm late to the game but I started The Handmaid's Tale.....so damn good! Why did I wait so long?
> 
> I'm halfway through season 2.



Glad you're enjoying it.  I've been sucked in since day 1 of season 1.  But it definitely isn't a feel good series.  I find the cast to be most excellent.  Wait until Commander Lawrence (Bradley Whitford) shows up in a later season.  I love every scene he's in.


----------



## Joe

shadow puppet said:


> Glad you're enjoying it.  I've been sucked in since day 1 of season 1.  *But it definitely isn't a feel good series.*  I find the cast to be most excellent.  Wait until Commander Lawrence (Bradley Whitford) shows up in a later season.  I love every scene he's in.




Yeah, it definitely makes you think about current events for sure.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Huntn said:


> *Designated Survivor* (ABC/Netflix 2016-19)- This bingeble thriller series starts with a literal bang as virtually all of members of Congress, the Administration, and SCOTUS die in a bombing attack on the Capitol, during a State of the Union address, leaving 2 Designated Survivors. The HUD Secretary finds himself as President of the United States walking  into a viper’s nest. The kicker is who pulled the trigger??
> 
> View attachment 7663​



That was a great show, although I do have to confess I haven't watched the final few Netflix episodes.

It does seem all the more plausible since January 6, doesn't it?


----------



## Hrafn

Into the Badlands.  2 episodes in, it's keeping my interest.


----------



## Alli

Hrafn said:


> Into the Badlands.  2 episodes in, it's keeping my interest.



I enjoyed the series. They lost me for a while, but altogether it was a marvelous adventure with lots of old fashioned sword drama.


----------



## Hrafn

Alli said:


> I enjoyed the series. They lost me for a while, but altogether it was a marvelous adventure with lots of old fashioned sword drama.



Yeah, and amongst “Shadow and Bone”, “Wu Assassin” and “Locke and Key”, we’re breaking things up and started “The Bureau of Magical Things”


----------



## Roller

Thomas Veil said:


> That was a great show, although I do have to confess I haven't watched the final few Netflix episodes.
> 
> It does seem all the more plausible since January 6, doesn't it?



_Designated Survivor_ was excellent, largely on the strength of Kiefer Sutherland's portrayal of Tom Kirkman. Although the final season wasn't as good as the ones that preceded it, they were worth watching. Yes, there were many times I thought of current events, including the attack on the Capitol on January 6.


----------



## Alli

Hrafn said:


> Yeah, and amongst “Shadow and Bone”, “Wu Assassin” and “Locke and Key”, we’re breaking things up and started “The Bureau of Magical Things”



All good shows, although I’ve not heard of Wu Assassin and will now have to search it. My husband claims that if it has magic and children I’ll watch it. Maybe there’s something to that….


----------



## Huntn

Huntn said:


> *Designated Survivor* (ABC/Netflix 2016-19)- This bingeble thriller series starts with a literal bang as virtually all of members of Congress, the Administration, and SCOTUS die in a bombing attack on the Capitol, during a State of the Union address, leaving 2 Designated Survivors. The HUD Secretary finds himself as President of the United States walking  into a viper’s nest. The kicker is who pulled the trigger??
> 
> View attachment 7663​



Season 2, episode 8 and the wife and agree we’ve seen enough. I recommend the first season. The second season is decent, but just not enough to keep us vested.


----------



## SuperMatt

I just saw another season of *Lucifer* is coming???

I thought the series was over based on the finale of season 5….


----------



## Hrafn

SuperMatt said:


> I just saw another season of *Lucifer* is coming???
> 
> I thought the series was over based on the finale of season 5….



Yes, season 6 is supposed to start dropping the month.  I thought the ending of season 5 was reasonably satisfying, so I'm not at all sure what to expect in season 6, but you know bad stuff has to start from the get-go.


----------



## Alli

Hrafn said:


> Yes, season 6 is supposed to start dropping the month.  I thought the ending of season 5 was reasonably satisfying, so I'm not at all sure what to expect in season 6, but you know bad stuff has to start from the get-go.



Well for one thing they have to get Detective Douche out of hell!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I thought Midnight Mass on Netflix was fantastic.  It's hard to talk about without spoiling it so I'll just say there is an interesting twist.  It comes at about the middle of the series and wihc givs them lots of time to explore it.  There's a lot of double or deeper meaning in what happens.  I'd give it a 9 out of 10, deducting 1 because sometimes the dialogue gets a little wordy.  Not much of a spoiler here, but there's s scene where 2 characters ask each other what they think happens after you die and they both just ramble on endlessly about what they think happens.  I suppose it adds to the deeper meaning but it's one of those situations where people don't really talk like that or as eloquently about a random question.  

There were also some things that I thought were plot holes but after watching some YouTube explanation videos they really weren't.  It was one of those things where you didn't really pay attention to something earlier that seemed meaningless.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I thought Midnight Mass on Netflix was fantastic.



I just commented on this in the “What’s on TV” Thread. I’m watching it as I type.


----------



## Huntn

I find it interesting that when I was a child in the early 1960s I used to watch *I Love Lucy* in reruns, and now 60 years later it is available to watch on Amazon Prime. My spouse has been binging it. I remember when they did their trip to Hollywood and stars were making guess appearances, John Wayne, William Holden. Robert Mitchum. 

​


----------



## yaxomoxay

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I thought Midnight Mass on Netflix was fantastic.  It's hard to talk about without spoiling it so I'll just say there is an interesting twist.  It comes at about the middle of the series and wihc givs them lots of time to explore it.  There's a lot of double or deeper meaning in what happens.  I'd give it a 9 out of 10, deducting 1 because sometimes the dialogue gets a little wordy.  Not much of a spoiler here, but there's s scene where 2 characters ask each other what they think happens after you die and they both just ramble on endlessly about what they think happens.  I suppose it adds to the deeper meaning but it's one of those situations where people don't really talk like that or as eloquently about a random question.
> 
> There were also some things that I thought were plot holes but after watching some YouTube explanation videos they really weren't.  It was one of those things where you didn't really pay attention to something earlier that seemed meaningless.



I loved, loved, loved Midnight Mass. Amazing miniseries, very deep, and my second and third rewatch made me notice even more interesting stuff and lots of foreshadowing. 

To my surprise, many if not all my Catholic friends that watched it - even in Italy - loved the series. Only a superficial viewing would made you think that it’s an attack on Catholicism/Christianity/Religion, which shows the strength of Flanagan’s work. 

The series tackles some serious issues in a very delicate way and I love that *almost *everyone is afforded their dignity (whoever watched it knows what I am referring to). 

As for the monologues, I loved them. They are indeed long so I understand why some people might not like them. 

Important note: the soundtrack. From the actual Church hymns to the rock songs (Neil Diamond, anyone?) to the original soundtrack… outstanding. 

Second note: from a liturgical point of view, this show is impressive. Very precise, it’s clear that someone on set knew Catholic liturgy. 

highly recommended.


----------



## JohnR

Will have to watch Midnight Mass.

One show that I can't recommend enough is *Dope Sick*. It is on Hulu. This is based upon the book by the same name. Michael Keaton is in it. Best show ever and based upon real events/people. 

We have started *True Story*, starring Kevin Hart and Wesley Snipes. Netflix. Almost done with this season (? don't know yet if it's a season or just this one). WOW. Love it. really good show.


----------



## Huntn

JohnR said:


> Will have to watch Midnight Mass.
> 
> One show that I can't recommend enough is *Dope Sick*. It is on Hulu. This is based upon the book by the same name. Michael Keaton is in it. Best show ever and based upon real events/people.
> 
> We have started *True Story*, starring Kevin Hart and Wesley Snipes. Netflix. Almost done with this season (? don't know yet if it's a season or just this one). WOW. Love it. really good show.



Just be advised MM develops slowly with lots of talking.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Huntn said:


> Just be advised MM develops slowly with lots of talking.



People complain about the monologues in MM… can’t wait to see their reaction when they see Twin Peaks The Return


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> Just be advised MM develops slowly with lots of talking.




We loved the long, slow, talky, even preachy vibe of MM.


----------



## DT

JohnR said:


> Will have to watch Midnight Mass.
> 
> One show that I can't recommend enough is *Dope Sick*. It is on Hulu. This is based upon the book by the same name. Michael Keaton is in it. Best show ever and based upon real events/people.




Dope Sick is very good, and just astoundingly crazy how that industry did what they did.

Kaitlyn Dever is excellent, I'd highly recommend the movie Booksmart.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Watching Dope Sick. So far so good and concerning. 

(Side note: not to defend anti vax people as I am big pro vax, but I can see where *some *distrust comes from).


----------



## DT

DT said:


> We loved the long, slow, talky, even preachy vibe of MM.




My wife is a non-practicing Catholic, her brothers were alter boys, they were also pretty spellbound by it.  The other Mike Flanagan series are definitely worth a watch too:  Haunting of Hill House / Bly Manor

Speaking of Hill House, we did this back in October


----------



## Cmaier

The Expanse’s final season just debuted on Amazon Prime.


----------



## yaxomoxay

DT said:


> My wife is a non-practicing Catholic, her brothers were alter boys, they were also pretty spellbound by it.  The other Mike Flanagan series are definitely worth a watch too:  Haunting of Hill House / Bly Manor
> 
> Speaking of Hill House, we did this back in October
> 
> View attachment 10304



Flanagan is definitely one of my favorite directors.
1) Haunting of Hill House: horror masterpiece. On Netflix.
2) Hush: very good movie, with lots of interesting events.
3) Oculus: it looks like a teen-horror movie, but it builds up and proceeds very well to a great ending. On Netflix.
4) Gerald’s Game: Based on King’s novel. I don’t know how he did it, but he did. A movie entirely based on a woman chained to a bed. On Netflix.
5) Doctor Sleep. Based on King’s novel, and sequel to The Shining. Great movie if you ask me, and I particularly loved how he was able to combine the Kubrick movie and the original novel. Not an easy feat.
6) Absentia. This is his first movie. *It’s a must watch. *Done with less that $80,000 through Kickstart, this movie is a gem. Obviously the low budget is noticeable especially in the video quality, but wow what a movie with lots of twist and a great, impressive, original ending. On Prime Video. (Do not confuse with the other movie/series by the same title)
7)  Haunting of Bly Manor. I found it ok, interesting enough for a series. I couldn’t stand the main character. On Netflix.
8) Before I Wake. Good movie, original, but somewhat predictable. Definitely worth a watch, impressive theme.
9) Midnight Mass. my favorite.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> We loved the long, slow, talky, even preachy vibe of MM.



I tolerated it, I enjoyed the discussion about life and death, but at times, I was  _I get the picture, time to move on. _


----------



## DT

yaxomoxay said:


> Flanagan is definitely one of my favorite directors.
> 1) Haunting of Hill House: horror masterpiece. On Netflix.
> 2) Hush: very good movie, with lots of interesting events.
> 3) Oculus: it looks like a teen-horror movie, but it builds up and proceeds very well to a great ending. On Netflix.
> 4) Gerald’s Game: Based on King’s novel. I don’t know how he did it, but he did. A movie entirely based on a woman chained to a bed. On Netflix.
> 5) Doctor Sleep. Based on King’s novel, and sequel to The Shining. Great movie if you ask me, and I particularly loved how he was able to combine the Kubrick movie and the original novel. Not an easy feat.
> 6) Absentia. This is his first movie. *It’s a must watch. *Done with less that $80,000 through Kickstart, this movie is a gem. Obviously the low budget is noticeable especially in the video quality, but wow what a movie with lots of twist and a great, impressive, original ending. On Prime Video. (Do not confuse with the other movie/series by the same title)
> 7)  Haunting of Bly Manor. I found it ok, interesting enough for a series. I couldn’t stand the main character. On Netflix.
> 8) Before I Wake. Good movie, original, but somewhat predictable. Definitely worth a watch, impressive theme.
> 9) Midnight Mass. my favorite.




I'm pretty much in complete agreement!  With the exception of having no opinion on Absentia, since we haven't seen it, but we queued it up for tonight 

BTW, I'd very highly recommend the Director's Cut of Doctor Sleep, it has better connecting tissue, improvements to character, theme, way more depth, it take an 8/10 movie to a 9/10.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> My wife is a non-practicing Catholic, her brothers were alter boys, they were also pretty spellbound by it.  The other Mike Flanagan series are definitely worth a watch too:  Haunting of Hill House / Bly Manor
> 
> Speaking of Hill House, we did this back in October
> 
> View attachment 10304




How was it?  I watched a YouTube walkthrough but that's still different from experiencing it first hand.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

yaxomoxay said:


> 5) Doctor Sleep. Based on King’s novel, and sequel to The Shining. Great movie if you ask me, and I particularly loved how he was able to combine the Kubrick movie and the original novel. Not an easy feat.




I’m usually not much of a nostalgia nut but have to admit I got overly excited when he started driving back to the hotel and during everything that happened there.  Same can be said during The Shining sequence in Ready Player One.


----------



## yaxomoxay

DT said:


> I'm pretty much in complete agreement!  With the exception of having no opinion on Absentia, since we haven't seen it, but we queued it up for tonight
> 
> BTW, I'd very highly recommend the Director's Cut of Doctor Sleep, it has better connecting tissue, improvements to character, theme, way more depth, it take an 8/10 movie to a 9/10.



I haven’t seen the Director’s Cut. Thanks for the recommendation!

Let me know if you like Absentia. I call it “Flanagan’s Eraserhead”, and coming from me there is no higher praise for a first movie.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I’m usually not much of a nostalgia nut but have to admit I got overly excited when he started driving back to the hotel and during everything that happened there.  Same can be said during The Shining sequence in Ready Player One.



Oh that scene in Ready Player One had me exclaim loudly “wow!” at the theater. 

And agreed on when Danny drives back to the hotel, with a similar yet modernized soundtrack. I was very skeptical when I heard about the movie being made but I am glad to say… I was wrong!!!


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> How was it?  I watched a YouTube walkthrough but that's still different from experiencing it first hand.




Oh, it was pretty amazing, top 3 of the houses for sure.  I've seen people be critical by way of saying "You have to have seen the show ...", but that's sort of the contention with an IP based house.  I guess you __coud__ say that some IP has integrated itself into our consciousness = or = is has so tightly connected to  known horror tropes, it's not as big of a deal (ex:  Texas Chainsaw Massacre / Leatherface / scary dudes in masks waving chainsaws) 

It was definitely a little more nuanced than other houses, lots of easy to miss details, and story elements (from the show) plus a few fantastic scares.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> Oh, it was pretty amazing, top 3 of the houses for sure.  I've seen people be critical by way of saying "You have to have seen the show ...", but that's sort of the contention with an IP based house.  I guess you __coud__ say that some IP has integrated itself into our consciousness = or = is has so tightly connected to  known horror tropes, it's not as big of a deal (ex:  Texas Chainsaw Massacre / Leatherface / scary dudes in masks waving chainsaws)
> 
> It was definitely a little more nuanced than other houses, lots of easy to miss details, and story elements (from the show) plus a few fantastic scares.




Right on.  I'd love to see a high-quality horror theme park that's open year-round, maybe with a rotating IP museum and movie screenings.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Right on.  I'd love to see a high-quality horror theme park that's open year-round, maybe with a rotating IP museum and movie screenings.




Holy hell, we'd be there multiple times a year! 

The live shows / scare zones at this years HHN were really amazing, there's so much going on from houses, to shows, to street scares/zone, to all the delicious food and drink.  This year we did a single night, got HHN passes plus the express passes (so we did every house), but next year our plan is to get a multi-day pass, no express, and do like 2-3 houses a night, over 3-4 nights, maybe get a suite at the Portofino or Hard Rock, do a whole week with the ILs.

You know, assuming there's not a full on apocalypse ...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> Holy hell, we'd be there multiple times a year!
> 
> The live shows / scare zones at this years HHN were really amazing, there's so much going on from houses, to shows, to street scares/zone, to all the delicious food and drink.  This year we did a single night, got HHN passes plus the express passes (so we did every house), but next year our plan is to get a multi-day pass, no express, and do like 2-3 houses a night, over 3-4 nights, maybe get a suite at the Portofino or Hard Rock, do a whole week with the ILs.
> 
> You know, assuming there's not a full on apocalypse ...




I haven’t been to a haunted house or maze in ages. As much as I am a fan of horror, I’m not a fan of people jumping out to scare you or the feeling that it could happen any second. For me it takes away the enjoyment of the setting and atmosphere.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I’m not a fan of people jumping out to scare you




Might be waiting now for @thekev to weigh in here.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I haven’t been to a haunted house or maze in ages. As much as I am a fan of horror, I’m not a fan of people jumping out to scare you or the feeling that it could happen any second. For me it takes away the enjoyment of the setting and atmosphere.




I guess it may be a byproduct of Covid but this years' HHN, as there were definitely houses that were atmospheric (I mean, some jump scares, but not right up in your face).  And the zones were super fun, and of course the shows are "read only"


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Speaking of Mike Flanagan….









						‘The Fall of the House of Usher’: Netflix Announces Full Cast for Miniseries
					

Zach Gilford, Annabeth Gish, Kate Siegel, Henry Thomas & more join Edgar Allen Poe adaptation.




					www.tvinsider.com


----------



## DT

Holy F-info Hell, what a cast.


----------



## dukebound85

The Maid on Netflix IMO, was really really good


----------



## yaxomoxay

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Speaking of Mike Flanagan….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Fall of the House of Usher’: Netflix Announces Full Cast for Miniseries
> 
> 
> Zach Gilford, Annabeth Gish, Kate Siegel, Henry Thomas & more join Edgar Allen Poe adaptation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tvinsider.com



He’s doing two projects:

- The fall of house Usher (miniseries)
- Midnight Club (movie)

At this point, I give him the greatest compliment of them all, the compliment I reserve only to David Lynch - which for those who know me from MR might come as a shock considering how obsessed I am by Lynch: no matter what Flanagan does, I’ll watch it, even if it’s 10 hours of a black screen.


----------



## yaxomoxay

DT said:


> Holy F-info Hell, what a cast.



Holy shit, I just saw the complete list.Holy. Shit.


----------



## JohnR

dukebound85 said:


> The Maid on Netflix IMO, was really really good



yes it was! Slow to start but wow, it is very good.


----------



## JohnR

DT said:


> Dope Sick is very good, and just astoundingly crazy how that industry did what they did.
> 
> Kaitlyn Dever is excellent, I'd highly recommend the movie Booksmart.




What's crazy is that perdue pharmaceuticals was the one who started the whole pain level as the 5th vital sign and the face scale to tell you what pain you were in....crazy!  
And they talked about breakthrough pain....and I heard on the news they talked about covid having breakthrough...I was like..no way.


----------



## Edd

Sigh, I’m not proud but have been binging Yellowstone on Peacock. I’m on season 2. It’s soapy, mildly addictive, real white people shit. Folks around me either watch it or plan to. It’s not great, like way below HBO standards. 

I’m actually interested in Montana as a ski destination because I’ve hit most of the easy access ones in North America. Much of the show’s premise involves very few people owning massive swaths of real estate and wanting to keep it. It’s kinda fucked up.


----------



## Hrafn

Two episodes of *Imposters*, 1.5 of the live action *Cowboy Beebop*.


----------



## rdrr

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Speaking of Mike Flanagan….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Fall of the House of Usher’: Netflix Announces Full Cast for Miniseries
> 
> 
> Zach Gilford, Annabeth Gish, Kate Siegel, Henry Thomas & more join Edgar Allen Poe adaptation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tvinsider.com



I would love to see more Poe stories or poems made into movies.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I think it takes a truly creative mind to adapt Poe to film.

Ordinarily we complain when a movie version takes liberties with the written word, but with Poe you just about have to. Poe's stories--the ones I remember reading--were full of grandiloquent descriptions of the surroundings and elaborate (and frequently depressing) ruminations of the characters. But in more than a few stories, _not that much actually happens_...at least, not enough to fill an hour-long TV episode, much less a movie or miniseries. "The Tell-Tale Heart" probably takes place in ten minutes of actual, real time..."The Raven" even less. You're talking a _Night Gallery_ segment there, not a full movie.

And so in some cases it becomes necessary to elaborate, provide more set-up, etc. Certainly this is what the Roger Corman movies did. For our day and age, it'll take a writer/director talented enough to get truly into the mind of Poe--admittedly a dark and dangerous place--and extrapolate a full story.

Flanagan, I think, is up to the task.


----------



## Citysnaps

dukebound85 said:


> The Maid on Netflix IMO, was really really good




Best mini-series I've seen in a loong time.  A shame there won't be a 2nd season, though I understand why.


----------



## Alli

We have almost finished season 11 of Midsomer Murders. Not great, but comfortable. The regulars are all likable, and the guests on each episode are truly despicable. They recycle actors like they’re keeping all Britain’s actors employed, but the acting is great.


----------



## rdrr

Thomas Veil said:


> I think it takes a truly creative mind to adapt Poe to film.
> 
> Ordinarily we complain when a movie version takes liberties with the written word, but with Poe you just about have to. Poe's stories--the ones I remember reading--were full of grandiloquent descriptions of the surroundings and elaborate (and frequently depressing) ruminations of the characters. But in more than a few stories, _not that much actually happens_...at least, not enough to fill an hour-long TV episode, much less a movie or miniseries. "The Tell-Tale Heart" probably takes place in ten minutes of actual, real time..."The Raven" even less. You're talking a _Night Gallery_ segment there, not a full movie.
> 
> And so in some cases it becomes necessary to elaborate, provide more set-up, etc. Certainly this is what the Roger Corman movies did. For our day and age, it'll take a writer/director talented enough to get truly into the mind of Poe--admittedly a dark and dangerous place--and extrapolate a full story.
> 
> Flanagan, I think, is up to the task.



Nah... not that creative.  Heck even I could come up with an outline of the Tell-Tale Heart and The Raven that could be a feature length movie.  I agree though to make it a good movie, you'd need an excellent screen writer and director to adapt the story to film.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> We have almost finished season 11 of Midsomer Murders. Not great, but comfortable. The regulars are all likable, and the guests on each episode are truly despicable. They recycle actors like they’re keeping all Britain’s actors employed, but the acting is great.



What are you watching this on? I think my wife watches it on Acorn or Britbox.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> What are you watching this on? I think my wife watches it on Acorn or Britbox.



I think that’s what we watch on since I go through the Prime app for it.

Anyone else watch the season finale of Hawkeye? Did it remind you of Die Hard?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Really enjoyed the second season of The Witcher, possibly even more than GoT, simpleton that I am.  It's got a lot more magic and monsters, and you don't have to remember 50 different characters and their arcs.


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> I think that’s what we watch on since I go through the Prime app for it.
> 
> Anyone else watch the season finale of Hawkeye? Did it remind you of Die Hard?



I wasn't thinking Die Hard.  It was really silly, I thought.  And, they kind of wasted Kingpin as a character.  Had its moments, though.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Really enjoyed the second season of The Witcher, possibly even more than GoT, simpleton that I am.  It's got a lot more magic and monsters, and you don't have to remember 50 different characters and their arcs.



I liked season 1. Looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Binge watching The Crown (Season Three & Season Four).


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> I liked season 1. Looking forward to season 2.




I didn't even remember season 1 when I started 2.     I remember liking season 1, but it was more "better than I expected".  Season 2 is solid on its own and it also seems they upped the budget.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I am now well into Season Four of The Crown.  

This is addictive viewing.


----------



## shadow puppet

Binged The Witcher far too quickly.  Really enjoyed season 2.  Such a fun romp.


----------



## SuperMatt

Been watching Star Trek: Discovery season 3


----------



## Roller

Scepticalscribe said:


> I am now well into Season Four of The Crown.
> 
> This is addictive viewing.



It is. It's fun to see various people play the same role as the years pass. By and large, I think they've all been excellent, but I was particularly impressed by Gillian Anderson's portrayal of Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Roller said:


> It is. It's fun to see various people play the same role as the years pass. By and large, I think they've all been excellent, but I was particularly impressed by Gillian Anderson's portrayal of Margaret Thatcher.




The acting is simply superlative in the series.


----------



## Joe

I'm binge watching Season 1 of Euphoria again on HBOMax. Season 2 just came out and it's been like 2 years since season 1 and I forgot some stuff.

Season 1 is only 8 episodes so its not too bad.


----------



## lizkat

I started watching the series _*Maid *_last night while wanting to stay up late enough to gauge where to set the thermostat for the steep overnight temperature drops we've had here lately.

It's compelling television, in modeling how eternally chaotic a background of domestic abuse can make one's life.  Even the people who "know but don't know"  an abused person may not be very aware of what is going on...  sometimes until it's too late to help a victim summon enough self-esteem and will to explore ways of getting out, especially with a child or children in the picture.   Worth the watch for sure.


----------



## User.45

Literally Binge-worthy is Anthony Bourdain's (RIP) Parts Unknown. 
It's supposed to be a food show, but it's ethnography _through_ food (and booze). He gets to tell a story about every country he visits without the western hubris or gastro-snobbism. He comes across as a guy who really understands the human essence*. He visited at least 4 cities I've lived in and many more I visited and I found each episode true to the local vibe and even if our impressions differ time to time, his truth about the places and people are always compatible with mine. 

*generally incompatible with a long life


----------



## Alli

I just binged Station Eleven. It was nice to see post apocalyptic humanity portrayed as kind for a change.

I know several of you didn’t care for it, but I thought it was a brilliant character study, and I loved the ending.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> I just binged Station Eleven. It was nice to see post apocalyptic humanity portrayed as kind for a change.
> 
> I know several of you didn’t care for it, but I thought it was a brilliant character study, and I loved the ending.



I have yet to watch the end but it was brilliant. It's a story where I can tel the writer is a woman because it builds up characters from a different angle, and we need more of this. he acting was very good too


----------



## Hrafn

We finished all released episodes of “The Witcher”, so we also watched “The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf”.


----------



## SuperMatt

Ozark season 4 just came out, but I started watching *The Journalist *- a Japanese Netflix drama about government corruption. The first 2 episodes were quite good, so I will probably finish it before I get back into Ozark (which I loved the first 3 seasons of).


----------



## Hrafn

A couple more episodes of "Imposters" season 1, since I'm only up to episode 9 now.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I'm slowly revisiting *The Rockford Files* (Tubi). This show is TV's version of comfort food: a mildly involving mystery, a few laughs, James Garner (whose whimsical style elevates anything he's in), and those phone messages ("Jim, it's Norma at the bank. It bounced. You want us to tear it up, send it back, or put it with the others?").

I do have one complaint: the first two hour-long episodes contained what looked suspiciously like a _lot_ of filler. Lengthy recaps, flashbacks, tons of extended driving footage.... Upon doing my own investigation I found the pilot was originally 90 minutes long. So I can't help but believe they gave it the Universal Treatment. 

What is that? It's the same thing they did to _Night Gallery_. They took that hour-long show and chopped it into half-hours for syndication. If one story ran 20 minutes, they added 10 min. of filler. If one story was 40 minutes long, they diced and sliced the hell out of it. The result was as putrid as it sounds. With _Rockford_, they turned the 90 minute pilot into two hour-long episodes, and yes, the result was bad. Subsequent regular episodes were much better.


----------



## Joe

I started the 3rd season of “You” on Netflix.


----------



## Citysnaps

-deleted-


----------



## Citysnaps

lizkat said:


> I started watching the series _*Maid *_last night while wanting to stay up late enough to gauge where to set the thermostat for the steep overnight temperature drops we've had here lately.
> 
> It's compelling television, in modeling how eternally chaotic a background of domestic abuse can make one's life.  Even the people who "know but don't know"  an abused person may not be very aware of what is going on...  sometimes until it's too late to help a victim summon enough self-esteem and will to explore ways of getting out, especially with a child or children in the picture.   Worth the watch for sure.




I thought Maid was outstanding. I especially liked Andie MacDowell as Alex's mother (as she is in real life, too). Superb story and acting all around.

Quote Reply


----------



## Huntn

*Monk *(2002-09)- Outstanding _sleuth who helps the police_ show, not an original formula, this sleuth has some phobias (obsessive-compulsive) and Tony Shalhoub is very entertaining, a drama with comic elements. Currently watching on Prime. 


​


----------



## DT

That photo queued up "Goodbye Horses" in my head ...


----------



## Edd

Better Things is back! Season 5 will be the last , but I’ll take what I can get. If you’ve never checked it out I regard it as top shelf TV.


----------



## Huntn

My wife has been watching *The Nanny* reruns on HBO for the last week, and damn it, I have that show’s  theme song  now running in my head. The Nanny is a funny show with clever writing although Fran Drescher is sexy, the accent gets on my nerves and that big hair.  

​


----------



## Pumbaa

Huntn said:


> My wife has been watching *The Nanny* reruns on HBO for the last week, and damn it, I have that show’s  theme song  now running in my head. The Nanny is a funny show with clever writing although Fran Drescher is sexy, the accent gets on my nerves and that big hair.
> 
> View attachment 19999​




Instantly made me think of 



Spoiler: this scene










.


----------



## Huntn

Pumbaa said:


> Instantly made me think of
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



The Nanny’s voice granted it is exaggerated, but is closer to hers. She relates in an interview that an acting coach (I think) said she’d never work in the industry with that voice... 






Speaking of accents: Daniel Davis as Niels the Butler, not bad for a guy from Arkansas…


----------

